# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2010



## AnDré (1 Fev 2010 às 01:22)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Viseu, Coimbra, Castelo Branco e Santarém.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2010 às 10:48)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 3,9ºC.


Mínima de -2,6ºC e com bastante geada esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2010 às 12:36)

Boas tardes!

Então por aqui céu limpo,sem uma única nuvem no horizonte ,vento moderado.

Actuais 11.9ºC e 51% HR.


----------



## Serrano (1 Fev 2010 às 13:59)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 10.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Esta manhã havia alguma geada, tendo registado uma mínima de 0.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2010 às 14:07)

Por aqui já se vê algumas nuvens baixas a Este,vento moderado de E.

Actuais 12.3ºC e 1021.2hpa.


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

Boas, neste momento céu limpo como poucas vezes se tem visto desde Outubro e uma temperatura de 7,3ºC. A mínima esta manhã foi de -1,8ºC e a máxima até ao momento é de 8,4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Fev 2010 às 14:48)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo.
Vento fraco de ESE.
Temperatura: 11.5ºC

Resumindo, um dia bastante agradável.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Fev 2010 às 17:01)

Por cá houve geada, com tºmínima de 0.2ºC!!!

Neste momento o céu está limpo, não sopra vento, mas durante a manhã e até há pouco tempo e vento soprava +/- forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2010 às 18:55)

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 8.6ºC e 65% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Fev 2010 às 19:33)

Por cá céu limpo, vento fraco, baixa humidade.

Actuais 6.9ºC e 54%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Fev 2010 às 20:14)

Por cá desde que chegou o vento, a temperatura vai caindo a uma média de 0.1ºC/10min, mas também vai subindo...

Actuais 6.6ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

Tudo calmo,nada se mexe.

Actuais 7.5ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Fev 2010 às 21:37)

Uma grande seca por aqui, céu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura estagnada e baixa humidade.

Actuais 6.0ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2010 às 21:40)

Por aqui já vai aparecendo no horizonte a lua,tão grande e redonda ,vento nulo.

Actuais 6.7ºC e 71% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.0ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2010 às 23:23)

Por aqui tivemos um dia calmo... com extremas de *-3,2ºC* pela manhã e de +11,5ºC com o sol da tarde.


Neste momento estamos com *-1,0ºC* (a descer) e com uma pressão atmosférica de 1023hPa (a subir)



________________


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2010 às 09:09)

Boas.

Por cá hoje mais um dia com geada, mas desta vez mais pequena que a de ontem, que ao contrário da hoje, se formou com temperatura positiva.
Alguém me pode explicar isto?

Mínima de -0.2.

Não posso dar dados actuais porque a esta hora o sensor já apanha sol, está mesmo a Sul mas era a única maneira de apanhar algum vento, só sei que à 7:40 estavam -0.2ºC e 82%HR.Actual pressão já em muito fraca queda, a 1021hPa. 

Céu limpo e sol brilhante, vento fraco, com rajada de 5km/h.


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2010 às 09:12)

Pedro disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por cá hoje mais um dia com geada, mas desta vez mais pequena que a de ontem, que ao contrário da hoje, se formou com temperatura positiva.
> Alguém me pode explicar isto?




A geada não é só influenciada pela temperatura, mas também pelos valores de humidade!


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2010 às 09:17)

João Soares disse:


> A geada não é só influenciada pela temperatura, mas também pelos valores de humidade!



A humidade ficou-se pelos 92%


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e -1,3ºC.


Mínima de -3,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia

Manhã de frio em Bragança com bastante geada acumulada nas superfícies.

Aqui na ESA estão 1.3ºC e está sol.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2010 às 10:08)

Por agora despeço-me com céu limpo, e o regresso do meu amado vento vento, mas só o quero de dia. De noite deu uma boa pausa, que chegou para uma mínima negativa.

Neste momento, average de 4.3km/h e rajada de 9.6km/h.


----------



## Serrano (2 Fev 2010 às 10:16)

No Sarzedo, a temperatura mínima ficou-se por 1ºC, mas há muita geada, incluindo na estrada. Cerca das 09:30h, o termómetro marcava 3 graus.


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2010 às 10:35)

Bom dia 


Muito sol e *0,9ºC* aqui pelo centro da cidade.


A mínima da minha estação ficou nos *-4,2ºC* esta manhã.




_______________


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2010 às 10:37)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> 
> Muito sol e *0,9ºC* aqui pelo centro da cidade.
> ...



Qual é a sua estação?

--------

Até mais logo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2010 às 14:12)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui continua totalmente limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 11.2ºC e 43% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

Boas...

por cá o céu está limpo, temperatura a menos 2.5ºC que ontem à mesma hora, e em queda.Humidade em subida moderada. Via haver mais uma geada.

Actuais 4.4ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2010 às 21:46)

Temperatura e humidades estagnadas. Pressão a 1021hPa a subir, vento nulo.

Actuais 4.2ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2010 às 21:56)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,vento fraco.

Actuais 6.4ºC e 60% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.1ºC / 12.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

Afinal já cai: 3.9ºc e 63%Hr.

Até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2010 às 23:14)

Tudo calmo ,com 5.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (2 Fev 2010 às 23:47)

Noite calma, também por aqui.

Céu limpo.
Vento fraco de Leste.
Temp. *6.9ºC* e *59%* de HR.

Temperaturas de Hoje: *3.6ºC*/*11.5ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2010 às 10:37)

Pedro disse:


> Qual é a sua estação?
> 
> --------
> 
> Até mais logo...




Bom dia!

A minha estação é a que está na minha assinatura: http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA50


Quando estou no emprego, que fica bem no centro da cidade, na rua Alexandre Herculano, relato os dados da estação que temos aqui, mas não está ligada a PC...  não dá!


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2010 às 10:39)

Aqui pelo centro estão *1,2ºC*


A mínima esta noite voltou a ficar nos mesmos *-4,2ºC* de ontem.


_______________


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

Boas tardes!

O céu por vai ficando muito nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 9.6ºC e 58% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2010 às 14:13)

O céu mais nublado,vento moderado.

Actuais 10.3ºC e 1016.5HPA


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2010 às 15:10)

Algumas nuvens altas, sol e 8,7ºC.

-3,3ºC de mínima.


Extremos do dia 1:

-2,6ºC / 8,4ºC 

Extremos do dia 2:

-3,5ºC / 9,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2010 às 16:40)

Por cá mínima mais branda, mas ainda negativa, é o 3ºdia com geada, e ainda por cima cada vez com menos humidade.
Hoje o máx ficou-se pelos 72%...

Actuais 13.3ºC e 39%HR(?!).

Já choveu, mas não acumulou.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2010 às 17:21)

A temperatura e a pressão estão todo lançadas.

Actuais 1014hPa, 12.0ºC e 45%HR.

------------

edit(7:40h): mammatus, 11.6ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

Cada vez mais encoberto, com o aumento da nebulosidade,a a descida disparatada da temperatura e a queda da pressão.

Actuais 1013hPa, 10.8ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

Por cá está mesmo noite, já uma sensação de temperatura fresquita!!!
Actuais 10.1ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

Boas noites !

Por aqui começou a chover há uns minutos atrás ,vento fraco.

Actuais 7.8ºC e 86% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2010 às 19:26)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas noites !
> 
> Por aqui começou a chover há uns minutos atrás ,vento fraco.
> 
> Actuais 7.8ºC e 86% HR.



Temperatura muito baixo por aí...

Actuais 10.0ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2010 às 20:27)

Por cá tudo igual, temperatura, pressão e humidades estagnadas, continuação do céu nublado, apenas se nota o vento fraco, mas agora presente.

Actuais 10.0ºC e 58%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2010 às 21:28)

Poucas alterações em relação ao último post.

Actuais 9.7ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

Por aqui continua ,mas fraca.

Actuais 7.3ºC e 2.0mm


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Boa noite

Por aqui até já chuviscou.... mas a temperatura teima em manter-se nos *5,8ºC*

Os extremos do dia foram de *-4,2ºC* e *+12,2ºC*




________________


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2010 às 23:33)

Por aqui continua a chover mais moderada,vento fraco.

Actuais 7.2ºC e 92% HR e 2.5mm.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.7ºC / 10.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2010 às 12:30)

Por cá já choveu 2.2mm

Actuais 9.9ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2010 às 12:33)

Boas tardes !

O dia por aqui está,como nasceu,chuva fraca,nevoeiro,vento muito fraco .

Actuais 8.2ºC e 95% HR.,desde as 0h com 2.5mm.


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2010 às 12:49)

Neblina, chuva fraca e 5,0ºC.


3,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2010 às 12:51)

Não era suposto haver chuva forte?


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2010 às 13:00)

Pedro disse:


> Não era suposto haver chuva forte?



Tanto ECM, como GFS, como ALADIN, apontam para maior precipitação a partir da tarde.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2010 às 13:16)

Obrigado vitamos!!!

Já chove, actuais 10.3ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Fev 2010 às 13:28)

Chuva fraca, nevoeiro e vento fraco de SE.

Actuais: *9.7ºC* e *97%* de HR.

Até ao momento *4.2 mm*.

Mínima de *6.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2010 às 14:13)

Nevoeiro denso,chuva fraca,vento fraco de S/SW.

Actuais 9.1ºC e 1012.6HPA.


----------



## Serrano (4 Fev 2010 às 14:14)

Tem-se notado mais a chuva desde das 12 horas, com o termómetro a assinalar 7.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Fev 2010 às 16:46)

Por aqui já lá vão mais de 2h sem chuva. O céu apresenta pequenas abertas e o sol até já espreitou. O vento tem soprado fraco, apenas durante um pequeno periodo soprou moderado, a chuva foi sempre fraca.


Já não haverá mais chuva significativa?


----------



## Mix (4 Fev 2010 às 16:54)

Naz imagens de satelite ve's unz aguaceiroz q se seguem d frontal q passou pr noz, e q ira' atingir plo menz a norte d rio tejo, a partim d fm d dia, embora n muit fortes ach eu.. 

Ach q n tou enganad..


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2010 às 17:02)

Mix disse:


> Naz imagens de satelite ve's unz aguaceiroz q se seguem d frontal q passou pr noz, e q ira' atingir plo menz a norte d rio tejo, a partim d fm d dia, embora n muit fortes ach eu..
> 
> Ach q n tou enganad..



Por favor tenta não escrever com abreviações  se tiveres dúvidas na correcta escrita da Língua Portuguesa sempre podes instalar um corrector ortográfico


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2010 às 18:30)

Dia cinzento por aqui com duas fases destintas:
De manhã chuviscos a partir da tarde aguaceiros por vezes fortes.
A temperatura tem vindo a descer gradualmente.
7.4º


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

Por cá o dia começou com neblina, chuva fraca e céu nublado.Durante a tarde, houve muito vento, rajada máxima de 20.2km/h(:huh) e tºmáx de 11.7ºC
Acumulado de 10.0mm desde as 00h.

Neste momento não chove, vento moderado a forte com rajadas, 10.6ºC e 99/100)%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

Por cá chove de novo moderado a forte, mais 1.2mm acumulados e registo de nova rajada: 21.6km/h.

Actuais 9.3ºC e 96%Hr.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2010 às 19:55)

Boa noite!

Períodos de chuva forte por agora em Bragança e 7.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2010 às 20:03)

Pelos arredores de Viseu mais um período de céu limpo, depois de um períodos de chuvas moderadas, que bem que é este céu limpo: ajuda a temperatura a descer, e que queda...

Vento moderado, average de 4.3km/h e rajada de 14.5km/h, pressão a 1013hPa, a subir.

Actuais 8.4ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2010 às 20:24)

Pedro disse:


> Pelos arredores de Viseu mais um período de céu limpo, depois de um períodos de chuvas moderadas, que bem que é este céu limpo: ajuda a temperatura a descer, e que queda...
> 
> Vento moderado, average de 4.3km/h e rajada de 14.5km/h, pressão a 1013hPa, a subir.
> 
> Actuais 8.4ºC e 96%HR.



Pelas redondezas de Viseu o céu está de novo encoberto, mas a temperatura continua a cair, assim como a humidade.

Actuais 8.2ºC e 92%HR.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2010 às 20:25)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Períodos de chuva forte por agora em Bragança e 7.2ºC.



Aqui em Bragança chuva parou e a temperatura caiu em menos de nada para os 6.3ºC!

Veremos o que nos reserva a noite.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Fev 2010 às 21:08)

Temperatura gora estagnada, com a humidade a subir de novo.

Não chove, não há grande vento e o céu está nublado.A ver vamos.

Actuais 8.1º e 94%HR.

------------

às 20h, as Penhas levavam 7mm em 1h!!!!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Boas noites!

A tarde por aqui ainda foi de aguceiros moderados até ás 16h30m,depois apareceu o sol,depois pouco choveu com aumento do vento.

Actuais 10.3ºC e 88% hr.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.9ºC / 12.3ºC e 6.5mm.


----------



## Z13 (4 Fev 2010 às 23:09)

Dia de inverno, por aqui, com muitos aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.


O total de precipitação ficou em *25mm*, obtidos a partir das 14h... 


As temperaturas variaram entre os *4,0ºC* e os *9,1ºC*


Por agora estão *6,3ºC*... não vamos ter surpresas...



_______________


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2010 às 23:21)

Muitas estrelas no céu ,poucas nuvens,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Fev 2010 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Aguaceiros, que já verteram *5,1mm* durante a noite.

Por agora *4,2ºC*, com uma mínima de *3,3ºC*


Nas serras aqui à volta há acumulação de neve a partir dos 950/1000mts, vê-se da cidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui pouco choveu desde as 0h,neste momento o céu continua muito nublado sem chuva,vento moderado.

Actuais 11.6ºC e 75% HR e 0.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2010 às 14:16)

Céu muito nublado com boas abertas ,vento com alguma velocidade.

Actuais 12.6ºC e 63% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

Boas noites !

Por aqui já de FS ,mais uma semana a contar para a reforma.

Tarde sem grandes novidades,muitas nuvens e muito sol.

Actuais 10.6ºC e 78% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Fev 2010 às 20:49)

Por cá tanto ontem como houve choveu pouco, ainda que com episódios de aguaceiros forte em ambos os dias. Ontem foram uns míseros 11.7mm e hoje uns miseráveis 2.7mm.

Actuais 8.1ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2010 às 22:22)

Céu muito nublado,vento muito fraco.

Actuais 9.4ºC e 80% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.7ºC / 14.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (6 Fev 2010 às 09:03)

A chuva durante a noite, apesar de fraca mas constante, foi deixando décima a  décima, e acabou por deixar só 0.5mm.

Neste momento nevoeiro, mas o Sol já dá ar da sua graça, portanto, esquecer dados actuais, mesmo assim, há meia hora estavam 9.0ºC e 100%HR. 

Pressão estável, depois de uma ligeira queda, dos 1026hPa para os actuais 1024hPa.

Mínima de 8.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Fev 2010 às 10:23)

Pressão em subida(1026hPa), nuvens agora tapam o sol, o que permite dar dados actuais. Nevoeiro quase dissipado, vento fraco, rajada de 5km/H e average de 3km/h, vento de SSW.

Actuais 10.1ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Fev 2010 às 11:42)

Apesar de haver algum sol a brilhar, os dados até me parecem razoáveis...

Actuais 13.0ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Fev 2010 às 13:10)

Céu nublado, vento fraco e pressão em escalada, agora a 1030hPa.

Actuais 13.2ºC e 70%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Fev 2010 às 13:40)

Boas Tardes!

Céu com algumas nuvens, mas está um dia agradável, com a temperatura nos *12.2ºC* e a HR nos *80%*.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

por cá céu  nublado(para variar um pouco), vento fraco.

Actuais 13.3ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2010 às 14:15)

Céu muito nublado e algum vento.

*10,3ºC*


_______________


----------



## Mjhb (6 Fev 2010 às 15:43)

Céu nublado com abertas e temperatura ainda em alta, por seu turno, pressão em queda, com actuais 1023hPa.

Actuais 13.1ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2010 às 17:13)

Boa tarde

Por aqui desanuviou um pouquinho!

Estão por agora 10,0ºC


----------



## Serrano (6 Fev 2010 às 18:28)

Predomínio de nuvens altas, com o termómetro a marcar 8.8 graus, tendo registado uma mínima de 4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Fev 2010 às 19:12)

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado, temperatura em queda, humidade a subir, e pressão em queda com actual 1022hPa.

Actuais 9.4ºC e 82%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Fev 2010 às 19:37)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá céu parcialmente nublado, temperatura em queda, humidade a subir, e pressão em queda com actual 1022hPa.
> 
> Actuais 9.4ºC e 82%HR.



Já vai em 8.7ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2010 às 20:48)

Boas noites!

O dia por aqui foi,muito nevoeiro pela manhã,muitas nuvens ao longo dia com boas abertas e ambiente agradavél durante o dia .

Actual 9.0ºC,vento fraco.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.9ºC / 15,2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2010 às 23:07)

T. actual:* 4,7ºC*


Extremos de hoje: *4,7ºC / 11,4ºC*



_______________


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

Céu limpo,vento fraco,com 8.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2010 às 11:06)

Céu muito nublado, com o sol a espreitar entre as nuvens altas e médias...

Actuais 10.1ºC e 86%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2010 às 12:02)

Bons dias!

Céu muito nublado,vento fraco,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2010 às 18:02)

Por cá está céu nublado, vento fraco e temperatura e pressão a cair.

Por volta das 13h choveu, mas desde aí nada, tendo inclusive havido alguns raios de sol.

Actuais 11.3ºC, 75%HR e 1010hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

Boas noites!

Por aqui o céu vai estando nublado,ainda não caiu pinga  hoje,vento fraco,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2010 às 19:59)

Por cá já chove moderado há uns 10min, mas ainda não acumulou.

Actuais 10.3ºC(ligeiramente inflacionados) e 81%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Fev 2010 às 20:49)

Boa Noite!

Depois de um dia em que o céu esteve praticamente encoberto, começou ao final do dia a chuva fraca e já vão *1.2 mm* acumulados.

Actuais: *9.9ºC* e *94%* de HR.


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2010 às 20:59)

7,0ºC e chuva fraca.


Extremos de hoje:

1,6ºC / 9,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (7 Fev 2010 às 21:01)

Por cá chove fraco, já acumula 0.5mm, pressão a cair nos actuais 1009hPa.

Actuais 9.9ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2010 às 21:20)

Boa noite,

por aqui já chuviscou! Estão neste momento *7,4ºC.
*
Os extremos do dia foram de  * 2,2ºC  /  11,1ºC*



_______________


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2010 às 21:33)

Boas,por aqui já vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos,com 9.9ºc.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.6ºC / 12.2ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Fev 2010 às 22:53)

Chuviscos
Vento fraco de SE
Estão *10.0ºC* e *96%* de HR.


Acumulados *6.3 mm*.

Temperaturas: *5.2ºC*/*12.0ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (8 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

As nuvens vão tomando conta do céu da Covilhã, com o termómetro a assinalar 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2010 às 14:10)

Muitas nuvens com boas abertas,vento moderado,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2010 às 18:13)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Bragança céu com algumas nuvens e registo 8.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Fev 2010 às 19:55)

Por Viseu o dia começou com alguma chuva fraca, acumulado de 4.0mm, nevoeiro denso e sol durante a tarde.Pressão em queda, actuais 1003hPa, e céu de novo a nublar.

Mínima de 6.1ºC.

Actuais 8.8ºC e 79%Hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2010 às 22:16)

Boas noites!

Por aqui a tarde foi,céu com muitas nuvens e com muito sol,ao final do dia,o céu ficou muito nublado com queda de aguaceiros,nem sempre ,com 8.5ºC,que é a miníma até ao momento,máxima foi de 15.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2010 às 08:39)

Bons dias.

Vou aproveitar agora para dar dados, que o sol está a querer vencer o denso nevoeiro que ainda cá dorme.

Actuais 4.3ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2010 às 10:12)

Vou para a escola, com os actuais 6.2ºC e 97%HR.

Até mais logo!!!


----------



## Serrano (9 Fev 2010 às 14:01)

É visível alguma precipitação na Serra e um belo arco-íris no Canhoso, com o termómetro a marcar 12 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, que vai sendo iluminada por um agradável sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

Boas tardes!

Céu com muitas nuvens,e boas abertas,vento moderado,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2010 às 19:07)

A tarde foi de céu pouco nublado,neste momento limpo,com algum vento,com 10.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.5ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2010 às 20:28)

Por cá céu limpo, vento fraco ou mesmo nulo, pressão estável aos 1009hPa.

Actuais 6.4ºC(às 20h eram 7.5ºC) e 80%HR.


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2010 às 22:49)

Boa noite,

depois de uns dias monótonos e entediantes, eis que chega alguma noticia digna de registo: "Vêm aí temperaturas negativas!"

Por agora vamos com *1ºC* , a descer, e esperamos chegar aos -2ºC ou -3ºC...


A máxima ficou nos +12,5ºC, acompanhada pelo sol da tarde.



_______________


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2010 às 22:54)

Por aqui tudo calmo,muitas estrelas no céu,vento fraco,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Fev 2010 às 23:00)

Por aqui nota para um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 15h e foram visíveis bonitos arco-íris.

Mas agora o dia termina com céu pouco nublado, *8.0ºC* e *91%* de HR. Esta bonança não durará muito tempo, de acordo com as previsões de chuva já outra vez para amanhã.

Temperaturas: 5.8ºC/11.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2010 às 23:08)

Céu limpo e 1,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

1,3ºC 11,0ºC

Parece que vamos voltar a ter uns dias com mínimas interessantes.


----------



## Z13 (9 Fev 2010 às 23:20)

Por aqui registo por agora *+0,5ºC*

No campus do politécnico já está negativa... http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php


Até amanhã....


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Por aqui 5º com tendência para subir. Duvido que amanhã neve na cidade.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

Boa noite!

Tenho estado um pouco ausente devido aos estudos.

Neste momento registo *-0.2ºC* aqui em Bragança (_Bairro da Coxa_).


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2010 às 10:10)

Bom dia


Céu nublado, e  temperatura ambiente de  *+2,0ºC*


A mínima esta manhã ficou pelos *-1,9ºC*



_______________


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2010 às 10:15)

Cerca das 09:30h, passei no Alto de São Gião (825msnm), onde a chuva já trazia alguma neve misturada, com o termómetro do carro a marcar 3 graus. Já aqui na Covilhã, cruzei-me com uma viatura que tinha muita neve e que deveria vir da Serra, onde o manto branco deve estar a aumentar.


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2010 às 10:31)

Boas.

Por aqui, Carrazedo de Montenegro (770m) está a nevar com pouca intensidade desde as 10 da manha.

Neste momento estão cerca de +0,5ºC, medidos por sensor de um automóvel.

Não posso dar dados mais credíveis porque a minha estação ainda não chegou... 


Fiquem bem.


EDIT:

Uma foto para "prova"


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2010 às 10:50)

Não sabia da existência de uma webcam na Pousada de S.Lourenço ( http://www.mapadeeventos.com/ase/ase.jpg ), virada para Manteigas. Como podem constatar, por estes lados já neva.
Em Manteigas, não !!! E como está na covilhã?


----------



## Ronny (10 Fev 2010 às 11:10)

Neva em Lamego com alguma intensidade..


----------



## lsalvador (10 Fev 2010 às 11:30)

Pela webcam do meteocovilha esta a nevar alguma coisa.


----------



## vitamos (10 Fev 2010 às 11:39)

lsalvador disse:


> Pela webcam do meteocovilha esta a nevar alguma coisa.



Bem visíveis os flocos... fica a dúvida, devido a visibilidade reduzida imposta pelas condições atmosféricas, se são flocos isolados ou misturados com chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2010 às 13:12)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui a chuva vai marcando presença desde as 6.0h,com mais intensidade entre as 7h e 10h da manhã,neste momento continua a cair fraca,com o ambiente frio lá fora,com 7.9ºC.


----------



## Bgc (10 Fev 2010 às 13:47)

Neva de forma moderada por aqui.

Flocos bem grandes.


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2010 às 13:58)

Por aqui estão 4,7ºC e está a ficar mais escuro... mas não cai nada.


Um familiar ligou-me do IP4 na zona de Murça onde parece que já neva!


----------



## Bgc (10 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

Vai nevando, de novo com mais intensidade. 2.0ºC por aqui.


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2010 às 14:06)

Chuva pouco líquida na zona baixa da Covilhã com 6ºC, mas disseram-me na hora de almoço que já esteve a nevar na parte alta da cidade, o que lendo mensagens anteriores foi perceptível através do www.meteocovilha.com.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2010 às 14:10)

Vai ,mas fraca,vento fraco,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2010 às 14:14)

É curioso como por aqui também já neva em pequenos flocos mas continuam *4,6ºC*....


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2010 às 14:16)

agua-neve com 3,9ºC por aqui.


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2010 às 14:37)

Boas.

Aqui por Carrazedo de Montenegro (770m) ainda não parou de nevar desde as 10 da manha. Agora neva com maior intensidade, estão a cair flocos maiores, mas quase nada de acumulação. Temperatura de 1ºC.

Em Rio Bom (875m), a 5km daqui, onde fui almoçar, 0ºC e já existe acumulação, com um belo cenário...


Fiquem bem


----------



## actioman (10 Fev 2010 às 14:41)

Parabéns aos brigantinos pela tão ansiada neve! 

Nimguém tem uma _fotinha_ para parar partilhar!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2010 às 14:48)

Por cá estão9.0ºC(com inflação de cerca de 2ºC), 87%HR e chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2010 às 15:03)

Neva com 3,0ºC agora.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2010 às 15:07)

Boa tarde..

Vai nevando fraco/moderado em Braganaça, não há nenhuma acumulação para já.


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2010 às 15:12)

Em Vila Real chove e de manhã, por volta das 11h, cairam flocos misturados com neve mas durante pouco tempo.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2010 às 15:14)

Flocos grandes, mas com pouca intensidade.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2010 às 15:19)

Poderá nevar por cá?


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2010 às 15:24)

Pedro disse:


> Poderá nevar por cá?



hoje não


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

Boas.

Aqui por terras de montenegro continua tudo igual: neva com pouca intensidade e a temperatura continua nos 0ºC, pena é que não exista acumulação... 

Mas há alguns minutos estava de passagem pela serra da Padrela e lá captei um belo cenário.  

As fotos foram captadas a cerca de 950m de altitude e a temperatura estava nos -2ºC.











Fiquem bem.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Fev 2010 às 15:55)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui um dia chato, essencialmente de chuva fraca/chuviscos, mas que já renderam *8.7 mm*.

A temperatura está nos *8.4ºC* e a HR nos *94%*.

Portanto, como previsto, o frio andará mais a Norte da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Bgc (10 Fev 2010 às 15:58)

Vai nevando e começa agora a haver alguma acumulação por aqui.

O cenário na serra de Nogueira é bem bonito, havendo cerca de 5/6cm de acumulação a 950m de altitude.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

Conclusão, para aqui os modelos falharam redondamente...


----------



## rozzo (10 Fev 2010 às 16:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> Conclusão, para aqui os modelos falharam redondamente...



Pessoalmente não concordo.
O pessoal estava era desatento, acho que eram de esperar as cotas que estão a acontecer no extremo NE do país, de acordo com o que davam os modelos.

Por alguma razão, apesar da pouca explicação espacial que deram, o IM deu cotas de 400m, ainda que aí talvez a exagerar..


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2010 às 16:49)

rozzo disse:


> Pessoalmente não concordo.
> O pessoal estava era desatento, acho que eram de esperar as cotas que estão a acontecer no extremo NE do país, de acordo com o que davam os modelos.
> 
> Por alguma razão, apesar da pouca explicação espacial que deram, o IM deu cotas de 400m, ainda que aí talvez a exagerar..



Estou-me a referir à quantidade de  precipitação...


----------



## The-One-Divinal (10 Fev 2010 às 16:57)

Viva!
hoje ja tive na torre(serra da Estrela) por volta das 14h00. por incrivel que pareça a precipitaçao era de agua e neve no ponto mais alto da serra.. e previam neve acima dos 1000m...
poderá ainda nevar esta noite acima dos 1000m como previam?
obrigado.


----------



## rozzo (10 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

ferreira5 disse:


> Estou-me a referir à quantidade de  precipitação...



Ah ok!
Pensava que te referias à cota de neve! 

Sim, o GFS subestimou um pouco, mas todos eles tinham alguma coisa, e pronto, felizmente, em episódios com neve, normalmente eles subestimam!


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2010 às 17:01)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Viva!
> hoje ja tive na torre(serra da Estrela) por volta das 14h00. por incrivel que pareça a precipitaçao era de agua e neve no ponto mais alto da serra.. e previam neve acima dos 1000m...
> poderá ainda nevar esta noite acima dos 1000m como previam?
> obrigado.



A cota no interior andou um pouco mais alta do que no nordeste, a cota tem tendência a descer para o fim do dia mas vai coincidir com a diminuição da precipitação portanto poderá haver apenas uns aguaceiros de neve.

Por agora 5.2ºc com chuva fraca


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2010 às 17:07)

A chuva praticamente desapareceu, apesar do céu continuar cinzento, mas a temperatura desce bastante em 3h (termómetro corporal  )


----------



## CSOF (10 Fev 2010 às 17:19)

Por aqui por São joão da Pesqueira, durante a manhã ainda nevou, neste momento chove


----------



## Bgc (10 Fev 2010 às 17:22)

Continua a nevar, agora com um pouco mais de intensidade.

Neva ininterruptamente desde as 13h.

1.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2010 às 17:33)

Por cá desde as 11h que não pára de chover, com acumulado de uns _piquenos_ mas agradáveis 10.5mm.

Actuais 6.7ºC(inflacionados) e 92%HR.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2010 às 18:02)

2,1ºC com chuva e neve por aqui.


----------



## Bgc (10 Fev 2010 às 18:18)

Neve forte, agora.

Está a acumular rapidamente.

1.6ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2010 às 18:31)

Bgc disse:


> Neve forte, agora.
> 
> Está a acumular rapidamente.
> 
> 1.6ºC



Excelente noticia 

Pode ser que chegue aqui também.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2010 às 18:36)

Por aqui começa a cair sleet mas a precipitação vai começar a parar


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2010 às 18:38)

Temperatura em  forte queda, precipitação presente, fraca a moderado. Vento moderado de E.

Actuais 5.3ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2010 às 18:56)

Em Bragança, apesar de alguns períodos de neve com flocos grandes durante a tarde não acumulou nada na cidade, talvez devido à temperatura relativamente alta.

Por agora vão caindo uns flocos perdidos....


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2010 às 19:15)

Por cá a chuva continua, fraca a moderada, mas certinha, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante E.

Actuais 4.7ºC e 93HR.

Acumulado de uns míseros 11.5mm.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2010 às 20:22)

Por cá a chuva continua, pressão em escalda e temperatura a cair. Humidade ainda não subiu acima dos actuais 93%.

Actuais 4.3ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## tpais (10 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

The-One-Divinal disse:


> Viva!
> hoje ja tive na torre(serra da Estrela) por volta das 14h00. por incrivel que pareça a precipitaçao era de agua e neve no ponto mais alto da serra.. e previam neve acima dos 1000m...
> poderá ainda nevar esta noite acima dos 1000m como previam?
> obrigado.



Na zona da Serra da Estrela nevou por baixo dos 1200 m de madrugada até por volta das 10 da manha. A partir daí a cota subiu acima dos 2000m durante o dia estando agora novamente nos 1000 metros reflectindo essencialmente as alterações da camadas altas da atmosfera, uma vez que nas Penhas Douradas a temperatura pouco variou durante o dia (ver no site do IM)

Abraço
Tiago


----------



## Sirilo (10 Fev 2010 às 21:37)

Tenho informação de que neva na Guarda.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2010 às 21:44)

Por fim cai alguma neve com 3ºc

edit: cai com mais intensidade agora 2.9ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2010 às 22:24)

Boas noites !

Por aqui ainda não parou de ,sempre fraca por vezes moderada,sol nem vê-lo,vento fraco.

Actuais 5.9ºC e 98% HR.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.4ºC / 8.0ºC.


----------



## white_wolf (10 Fev 2010 às 22:34)

Boas Noites...

Por aqui uns 6ºc e céu limpo ou com algumas nuvens no horizonte. (vila nova de gaia - porto)


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Por aqui continua a cair , embora de forma fraca, mas que faz a precipitação até ao momento ser de *11.1 mm*.

A temperatura não têm sofrido grande queda, pois a máxima foi de *8.4º*C e agora estão *7.4ºC* e *96%* de HR.


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2010 às 23:31)

Boa noite,

hoje foi um dia de aguaceiros intermitentes de neve, que não originaram acumulação, aqui na cidade.

*T. actual: 1,6ºC*


Extremos do dia: *-1,9ºC  /  4,9ºC*



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

Boa noite! Confirmo a informação do Sirilo. 

Está a nevar na Guarda desde cerca das 19:00 com algumas paragem em momentos. Existe acumulação de cerca de 1 cm., pois choveu durante a tarde e as superfícies estavam encharcadas. Como a temperatura não chegou a negativos não há uma acumulação superior.

Só não entendo uma coisa. As imagens de satélite e de radar não mostram grande nublosidade, e continua a nevar

Boa noite para todos. (se entretanto acontecer algo de relevo, volto a contactar)


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2010 às 10:06)

Bom dia!


Por aqui *0,9ºC* neste momento e sol, muito sol!


A serra de Nogueira tem uma bela acumulação, visível da cidade, que em contraste com o céu azul lhe traz outro encanto!


----------



## bartotaveira (11 Fev 2010 às 10:13)

Boas.

Aqui pela terra da castanha esta manha está um frio de rachar... A esta hora temos 1ºC e muito sol.

Às 7:45 estavam -4ºC, não consegui abrir o carro e tive que descongelar a fechadura com água quente... 

Tenho uma empresa de construção e esta manha foi impossível trabalhar no exterior, devido à camada de gelo e neve que acumulada no estaleiro..


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2010 às 10:18)

Durante a noite a temperatura desceu até -0.4 graus, mas não dei conta de qualquer queda de neve, que, diga-se, só é visível acima dos 1500msnm, e pensava que tivesse acumulado mais...


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2010 às 11:15)

Serrano disse:


> Durante a noite a temperatura desceu até -0.4 graus, mas não dei conta de qualquer queda de neve, que, diga-se, só é visível acima dos 1500msnm, e pensava que tivesse acumulado mais...





Aqui na cidade a mínima foi de *-3,0ºC*, (na minha estação)


Em Nogueira a acumulação começa por volta dos 900/950 mts. Curiosamente, em Montesinho há muito menos neve....


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

Z13 disse:


> Em Nogueira a acumulação começa por volta dos 900/950 mts. Curiosamente, em Montesinho há muito menos neve....



Talvez a precipitação tenha sido bem mais escassa por lá.

4,5ºC e céu com poucas nuvens por agora.

Registei -2,0ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2010 às 14:05)

Boas tardes !

Hoje o dia já apareceu mais ,ao contrário de ontem,muito sol,neste momento o vento mais sossegado ,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Algumas nuvens e 2,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-2,0ºC / 6,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (11 Fev 2010 às 20:17)

Por cá a mínima foi de 1.3ºC, que se baterá antes das 00h.

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado, com aumento da nebulosidade alta e média ao longo do dia, estando agora repleto de nuvens altas e médias a S e W.

Actuais 3.5ªC e 62%HR.


----------



## amarusp (11 Fev 2010 às 20:58)

Ceu limpo, vento fraco e 1,1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Fev 2010 às 21:31)

Por aqui 2.5ºC, 62%HR e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## snowstorm (11 Fev 2010 às 21:40)

Pedro disse:


> Por aqui 2.5ºC, 62%HR e vento fraco a moderado.



O que acham disto?
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...elos-fevereiro-2010-a-4191-27.html#post196954


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2010 às 21:48)

snowstorm disse:


> O que acham disto?
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...elos-fevereiro-2010-a-4191-27.html#post196954



Isso é muita fruta!!! Se se verificar, ainda bem que as escolas vão estar fechadas!!!


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2010 às 21:49)

Por aqui não se prevê nada fora do normal...


Por agora vamos com *-1,2ºC*... a descer...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2010 às 22:24)

Boas noites !

Por aqui o ambiente está mais fresquote hoje ,céu limpo,vento fraco,com 3.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.7ºC / 10.0ºC.


----------



## Fil (11 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

Boas, por cá tenho -0,9ºC, 45% hr e céu limpo. Mínima de -2,2ºC e máxima de 5,6ºC.

A precipitação que caiu ontem foi sempre em forma de 100% neve por aqui, e isso começou a cair com 3,8ºC.


----------



## amarusp (11 Fev 2010 às 23:18)

-0,7ºC é a temperatura actual e tambem a minima de hoje(para já)


----------



## ac_cernax (11 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

Boas Noites!

Hoje está a ficar mais fresco.... com a temperatura já nos *3.9ºC*.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Leste.

Temperaturas hoje: *2.9ºC / 9.6ºC*.


----------



## Z13 (11 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

Boa noite


Despeço-me com  *-2,0ºC* 



Os extremos de hoje foram:  *-3,0ºC  /  +8,6ºC*






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Fev 2010 às 23:54)

Registo 1,4ºC. Céu limpo e vento fraquíssimo.


----------



## Bgc (12 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

Boa noite.

Noite fria, por aqui. Por agora, -3.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2010 às 07:51)

Bom dia


Algumas nuvens altas e -3,8ºC.

-4,1ºC de mínima até ao momento.


----------



## stormy (12 Fev 2010 às 08:51)

muito frio no interior norte e centro
minimas a tocarem os -8.0º nas penhas douradas


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2010 às 09:03)

Bom dia!

Ao contrario do Sul do País aqui pelo extremo Nordeste está uma fria manhã de Sol e céu limpo, a minha temperatura mínima foi de -3.5ºC, ainda estamos no terreno negativo por aqui com -1.1ºC.


----------



## CSOF (12 Fev 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia, Por aqui cèu pouco nublado, minima de -2,2ºC


----------



## Z13 (12 Fev 2010 às 10:05)

Bom dia

*-0,5ºC* neste momento no centro da cidade, com muito sol!

Mínima de *-5,2ºC*


----------



## Serrano (12 Fev 2010 às 10:21)

Nuvens altas na Covilhã, com 2 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Durante a noite, o meu termómetro desceu até -3.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2010 às 13:00)

Boa tarde

Dia de muito sol aqui em Bragança mas desengane-se quem pensa que está calor pois estão apenas 3ºC às 13h


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Fev 2010 às 13:04)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui céu encoberto e *4.5ºC*.

Vento moderado de Leste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2010 às 14:20)

Boas tardes !

O ambiente por aqui está muito mau,está muito ,o céu desde de manhã que vai ficando carregado de nuvens mais escuras,vento moderado de Este,com 5.0ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

Por cá, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado e está fresquinho.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Fev 2010 às 17:41)

Bem por aqui foi um dia sem chuva, sem sol, apenas muito frio.

Com uma máxima de *5.0ºC* e uma mínima de *0.9ºC*.

Por agora estão *4.5ºC*.


----------



## jonaslor (12 Fev 2010 às 17:51)

Boa tarde, dia com nuvens altas e algumas abertas de sol.
Minima de -3,1ºC
Maxima de 3,6ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 1,3ºC


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2010 às 18:37)

Boas, aqui céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco de NE e uma temperatura de 0,8ºC. A mínima foi de -3,7ºC e a máxima de 4,0ºC.


----------



## amarusp (12 Fev 2010 às 19:09)

Batida a mínima do ano -3,1ºC
temperatura actual 0,4ºC, com ceu parciamente nublado.


----------



## snowstorm (12 Fev 2010 às 19:57)

Para Viseu (par onde vou hoje) temos:
Freemeteo - Neve na segunda, abubdante
FORECA - Neve na segunda http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Viseu?details=20100215

IM - Chuva http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidade5dias.jsp?localID=22 

Em que ficamos... vou ver neve ou nem por isso.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e médias, como durante todo o dia, assim  como o vento fraco a moderado, por vezes forte.

Actuais 10.9ºC e 57%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Fev 2010 às 21:19)

snowstorm disse:


> Para Viseu (par onde vou hoje) temos:
> Freemeteo - Neve na segunda, abubdante
> FORECA - Neve na segunda http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Viseu?details=20100215
> 
> ...



nas primeiras horas da manhã conte com neve, por vezes forte.

 partir ads 15/16h, é para esquecer ver neve, se calhar aguaneve ou sleet.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Fev 2010 às 21:40)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e médias, como durante todo o dia, assim  como o vento fraco a moderado, por vezes forte.
> 
> Actuais 10.9ºC e 57%HR.



Querias dizer 1.9ºC, certo? É que por aqui registo 2.2ºC. 
E então, vamos ver neve?


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2010 às 21:50)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Querias dizer 1.9ºC, certo? É que por aqui registo 2.2ºC.
> E então, vamos ver neve?



«Vila Chá de Sã» tem um microclima quente muito especial!
No gozo! lool


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2010 às 21:50)

Céu limpo e -1,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-4,1ºC / 4,7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2010 às 22:08)

Boas noites!

Por aqui já vão aparecendo muitas estrelas no céu,vento fraco,com 2.5ºC .

Temperaturas de hoje -0.2ºC / 5.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Fev 2010 às 22:14)

Boa noite!

Por aqui existe algum vento que vai dificultando a inversão térmica...

Neste momento registo *-1,4ºC*


Os extremos do dia foram:* -5,2ºC*  / * +7,3ºC*


z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (12 Fev 2010 às 22:15)

Vento fraco, céu limpo e -0,8ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Fev 2010 às 22:21)

Por aqui 0,2º, céu limpo.
Estou muito céptico em relação àpossível queda de neve para segunda. Parece que a precipitação está com tendência a fugir.
Mas quero continuar a acreditar em surpresas.


----------



## Fil (12 Fev 2010 às 22:24)

Também bastante vento de NE por aqui, mas como está a entrar ar frio em altitude a temperatura continua a cair. Neste momento tenho -1,9ºC, 58% hr e 1013 hPa. Sensação térmica muito baixa lá fora.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2010 às 23:50)

Por aqui uns belíssimos -2,8º!


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

Não sei se o meu sensor está bom porque está a marcar uns amenos -1.5ºC enquanto o resto de Bragança já vai quese com -3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (13 Fev 2010 às 08:47)

Sim, no meu último post queria dizer 1.9ºC..
Se Vila Chã de Sá tivesse um microclima era um frio e ventoso.

Mínima de -1.0ºC.

às 8h estavam -0.6ºC, pelas 7:30h estavam -0.9ºC e às 7h estavam -1.0ºC.

Neste momento, o sol já dá no sensor, vou ver como é que trato isto para segunda...


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2010 às 08:48)

MSantos disse:


> Não sei se o meu sensor está bom porque está a marcar uns amenos -1.5ºC enquanto o resto de Bragança já vai quese com -3ºC



Afinal acho que o sensor está bom, a minha mínma foi o simpático valor de -*5.4ºC*

Por agora ainda está fresquinho *-3.5ºC*


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Fev 2010 às 08:52)

Bom dia!

Por aqui ao contrario de ontem em que o sol andou escondido, hoje o céu está limpo e com o sol já a brilhar. A temperatura é que é de apenas 1 C.


----------



## bartotaveira (13 Fev 2010 às 09:25)

Boas.


Por aqui tenho as primeiras leituras da minha estação metereológica que chegou ontem.

Ainda não está montada no telhado, mas esta noite dormiu na varanda. Mínima de -5,3ºC às 6:22.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## joaoj (13 Fev 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia
aqui neste momento estao  -1.5 C. 
 Durante a noite (06:28h ) tivemos -11C.  de sensação térmica


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2010 às 10:28)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e -0,2ºC.

-5,1ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Fev 2010 às 10:49)

Por cá céu parcialmente nublado por pequenos stratocumulus a NW e vento moderado a forte.

Nos últimos 2min a média da velocidade do vento andou pelos 10.1km/h, já a rajada ficou-se pelo dobro.


----------



## jonaslor (13 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

Céu limpo. Sigo com 3,1º C .
Mínima: -3,4º C.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Fev 2010 às 12:32)

Por cá o céu vai aumentando em nuvens baixas, que vêem de Norte e de Este, ainda vai dar coisa...

Vento moderado a forte, com média de 8.6km/h(last 2min) e rajada de 20.9km/h(10min).

Pressão em forte subida, depois de ter estado a 1007 ás 7h, 1017() às 8:50h e 1009 até então, actuais 1014hPa.


----------



## GARFEL (13 Fev 2010 às 12:37)

boas
TOMAR depois de uma minima de -4º
vai agora com uns rebeldes 10,5º e ceu limpo
de resto o distrito de santarem só serve para ser o mais quente do verão
nunca tem neve
nunca tem alertas que passem do amarelo
não tem chuva
não tem bué da frio
enfim
pasmaceira


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2010 às 13:06)

Algumas nuvens que têm mantido a temperatura em valores relativamente baixos.

2,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Fev 2010 às 13:38)

Vento continua forte e nuvens continuam a caminhar para cá, vindas de Norte e Nordeste.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Fev 2010 às 16:09)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui está um excelente dia. Muito sol, o céu praticamente limpo e temperatura nos 7.8ºC. HR nos 43%.

Mínima: *- 0.4ºC* (7:25).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2010 às 16:16)

Boas tardes!

Hoje por aqui,o que está a dominar é o céu azul ,com vento moderado e  de N,com 8.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje -0.1ºC / 8.7ºC.


----------



## CSOF (13 Fev 2010 às 17:13)

actualmente 2,8ºC, minima de -3ºC máxima de 4,8ºC, dia com algumas nuvens, agora com céu limpo, vai ser uma noite fria


----------



## martinus (13 Fev 2010 às 18:31)

Concelho de Mogadouro, Distrito de Bragança

Aqui na aldeia, céu limpo e uma brisa fresquinha: -1 C.

Esta noite há festa na aldeia, é a festa dos jovens, música ao ar livre e petiscos. Alguém quer vir cá beber uma cerveja bem geladinha? Não tenham arreceio, vai haver uma valente fogueira! Já se ouve a música!


----------



## jonaslor (13 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

Boa noite.
Céu limpo, embora com algumas nuvens altas da parte da tarde.
Loriga atingiu uma máxima de 4,7ºC..
Neste momento contamos com 0,3ºC.

Venha a neve....


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

martinus disse:


> Concelho de Mogadouro, Distrito de Bragança
> 
> Aqui na aldeia, céu limpo e uma brisa fresquinha: -1 C.
> 
> Esta noite há festa na aldeia, é a festa dos jovens, música ao ar livre e petiscos. Alguém quer vir cá beber uma* cerveja bem geladinha*? Não tenham arreceio, vai haver uma valente fogueira! Já se ouve a música!



Com essa temperatura dispensa-se bem os aparelhos de refrigeração das bebidas, e se as tiverem na rua, cuidado para não congelarem.

Por aqui, bailaricos também não faltam estes dias, o dilema de muita gente é ao qual ir.

E pelo andar aqui a noite parece que também irá ser fresca.

Céu limpo
Vento fraco de N
Temp. act. *5.2ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

Céu limpo,vento moderado a forte de N,com 3.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Fev 2010 às 19:47)

Por cá depois de uma tarde muita fria, ventosa e um pouco nublada, está céu limpo, v ento muito fraco mas que associado à queda da temperatura... 

Actuais 1.1ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## snowstorm (13 Fev 2010 às 20:15)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá depois de uma tarde muita fria, ventosa e um pouco nublada, está céu limpo, v ento muito fraco mas que associado à queda da temperatura...
> 
> Actuais 1.1ºC e 50%HR.



Olá, parece que a parir do Domingo à noite teremos algo de branco... ou não. Estou em Viseu e gostava de ver mais uma vez a neve a cair... 






O freemeteo, mudou um pouco.... apesar da neve.... http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2732265

A que horas será o pico?


----------



## caramulo (13 Fev 2010 às 21:00)

Espero mais um grande episódio de neve para amanha depois das 10 da noite... eheheheh

Sigo com 0 ºc


----------



## Fil (13 Fev 2010 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui tenho -1,0ºC e algum vento de NE que espero que cesse com o passar da noite como aconteceu ontem. A mínima foi de -5,1ºC e a máxima de 3,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Pela zona Sul de Viseu, céu limpo, vento fraco de NE com rajadas moderadas.

Actuais 0.6ºC e 55%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2010 às 22:40)

Céu limpo,vento ,com 1.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Fev 2010 às 22:53)

Céu limpo com a temperatura de novo em descida... *1.3ºC*.

A máxima foi de *7.9ºC* num dia de sol com poucas ou nenhumas nuvens.


----------



## martinus (13 Fev 2010 às 22:56)

Mogadouro, Bragança

-2 C. e uma brisa fresca

Já estive na festa ao ar livre e bebi duas minis. Antes de as comprar perguntei se estavam bem fresquinhas e ninguém se riu, disseram-me que sim, que estavam bem frescas.


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2010 às 23:30)

Boa noite. Por Bragança, com céu limpo e -2,2º. Amanhã a Sanábria espera-nos, a mim e ao Dan.


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2010 às 00:17)

Céu limpo e -1ºC.
Vamos lá ver o que acontece ao fim da noite de domingo e segunda


----------



## lismen (14 Fev 2010 às 01:02)

Muito boa noite depois de algum tempo ausente do fórum eis as minhas condições aqui por Góis a zona onde me encontro nesta altura. A geada na rua ja faz nas suas na relva aqui na rotunda da vila.
Temp 01ºC
Humidade: 70 %
Vento: ENE 15 Km/h
Pressão: 1012.7 mb

Uma resto de boa noite a todos


----------



## Bgc (14 Fev 2010 às 03:12)

Boa noite.

Noite gélida por Bragança, por agora -5.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2010 às 08:18)

Bom dia 

Nuvens altas e -4,6ºC.

Mínima de -5,9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Fev 2010 às 08:50)

Por cá o termómetro manual marca -2.3ºC, os outros 2 sensores(o da estação e uma já velhote) marcam 0.9ºC.

Mínima de -1.1ºC.

Vento moderado de Este, 0.9ºC e 52%HR.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2010 às 09:38)

Bom dia

A minha mínima foi igual à de ontem e foi de -5.4ºC, por agora registo -1.2ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 09:52)

Veterano disse:


> Boa noite. Por Bragança, com céu limpo e -2,2º. Amanhã a Sanábria espera-nos, a mim e ao Dan.



Bem que podiam causar um pouquinho mais de inveja, porque ainda é pouco... 

Fica o desejo de um bom passeio e bons registos!


----------



## CSOF (14 Fev 2010 às 10:09)

bom dia , minima de -3,4ºC, agora com 0ºC, céu encoberto


----------



## jonaslor (14 Fev 2010 às 10:28)

Céu nublado. Minima de -2,8ºC.

Sigo com -0,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2010 às 11:47)

Bons dias !

Por aqui o dia apareceu de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas,com o ambiente lá fora um gelo ,com uma miníma de -1.0ºC.
Neste momemto o céu continua muito nublado com o sol a tentar romper as nuvens,com 3.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2010 às 12:40)

O sol por aqui já vai aparecendo em grande quantidade ,com as nuvens altas cada vez menos espessas,vento moderado,com 5.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu está encoberto e a temperatura nos *5.7ºC*.

Mínima de *-1.5ºC*.


----------



## lismen (14 Fev 2010 às 14:15)

Ora boa tarde aqui por Góis o céu encontra-se encoberto com algum vento a mistura.
Dados actuais:
TEMP 06ºC
Humidade 47%
Pressao 1009,2mb
VENTO ESE 12 km h

Vamos ver o que nos reserva final de tarde e noite na região centro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2010 às 14:17)

Por aqui o sol já foi novamente tapado pelas nuvens altas,o ambiente continua ,vento moderado de Este,com 5.0ºC e a pressão a descer 1007.8hpa.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2010 às 17:18)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança o céu está encoberto *1.4ºC*, a máxima foi até agora de apenas 2.7ºC

Estou à espera da neve


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2010 às 17:21)

Por aqui 2.2 venha a precipitação


----------



## snowstorm (14 Fev 2010 às 17:25)

E jácá estão as nuvens, falta a precipitação.
Para Viseu tem sido uma constante os 7,2 cm de neve.. acho muito, esses dados são de fiar?


----------



## Bgc (14 Fev 2010 às 17:26)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui aguarda-se a neve com ansiedade 

Os extremos foram fantásticos hoje: -6.4ºC/1.9ºC.

Por agora, sigo com 0.5ºC


----------



## bartotaveira (14 Fev 2010 às 17:28)

Boas.


Vou postar agora os primeiros dados da minha estação Davis montada no telhado. 

Neste momento estão 0,1ºC com 74% HR e vento moderado de Este com 27Km/h, pressão de 1009.4 hPa.

Extremos do dia:

Mínima de *-4.4ºC* às 4:29

Máxima de +1.4ºC às 13:50


Fiquem bem.


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2010 às 17:29)

snowstorm disse:


> E jácá estão as nuvens, falta a precipitação.
> Para Viseu tem sido uma constante os 7,2 cm de neve.. acho muito, esses dados são de fiar?



Toda a precipitação que cair durante esta madrugada será sob a forma de neve vendo o gfs mas a cota vai subir sob a manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2010 às 17:30)

Céu já muito nublado,só falta vir a ,vento moderado.

Actuais 5.0ºC com descida acentuada na pressão 1005.4hpa.

Temperaturas de hoje -1.0ºC / 5.8ºC.


----------



## snowstorm (14 Fev 2010 às 17:35)

spiritmind disse:


> Toda a precipitação que cair durante esta madrugada será sob a forma de neve vendo o gfs mas a cota vai subir sob a manhã





Pois... uma noite em branco, nos dois sentidos 
O fremeteo dá neve ou saraiva para o dia de segunda (tarde) 
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2732265&la=18

Será possível?


----------



## Fil (14 Fev 2010 às 17:40)

Boas, por aqui tenho 0,4ºC, céu completamente coberto por nuvens altas e vento moderado de NE. A precipitação só deve começar a cair após as 00h no centro e pela manhã no norte.

Mínima de -5,2ºC e máxima de 2,7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Fev 2010 às 17:56)

Por cá céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias, e já algumas nimbostratus e cumulus se avistam a SW.

Actuais 5.0ºC(com inflação) e 54%HR.

Pressão em forte queda, -5hPa nas últimas 2h.


----------



## ppereira (14 Fev 2010 às 18:01)

aqui na guarda sigo com -0,2ºC.
o céu está totalmente coberto.
espero a neve ainda antes das 00h00 ou por essa altura.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2010 às 18:15)

Algumas fotos da caminhada que eu e o veterano fizemos na Sanábria hoje.

Neve, muita neve 






Peña Trevinca 





O vale do rio Tera com a Peña Trevinca ao fundo (por onde andamos em Abril )


----------



## jonaslor (14 Fev 2010 às 18:38)

Por aqui a temp sobe. 4,4ºC  enfim. mais do mesmo para estes lados.


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2010 às 18:54)

Dan disse:


> Algumas fotos da caminhada que eu e o veterano fizemos na Sanábria hoje.
> 
> Neve, muita neve
> 
> ...



Belas fotos dan  grande camadão de neve  por aqui 1.8ºc e olhando para o radar parece que a precipitação vai entrar mais cedo pois nesta altura já a zona de castelo branco tem precipitação alguem dessa zona pode confirmar?


----------



## jonaslor (14 Fev 2010 às 19:15)

Bom, parece que o filme para estes lados, já estreou na quinzena de Dezembro.
Lá surge o vento fazendo com que a temperatura suba.

Ai que saudades do Verão!!!


----------



## ACalado (14 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

jonaslor disse:


> Bom, parece que o filme para estes lados, já estreou na quinzena de Dezembro.
> Lá surge o vento fazendo com que a temperatura suba.
> 
> Ai que saudades do Verão!!!



Aqui também está a subir um pouco mas é normal devido ao sector quente que agora esta a entrar mas a partida todos sabemos que este tipo de entrada não é muito favorável a essa vertente da serra mas vamos ter esperança


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

Bgc disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por aqui aguarda-se a neve com ansiedade
> 
> ...



Que extremos

Os meus não foram tão espectaculares:


Máx: 2.7ºC

Mín:-5.4ºC 

----------------------------------------------

Belas fotos da Sanabria *Dan*


----------



## DMartins (14 Fev 2010 às 19:33)

MSantos disse:


> Que extremos
> 
> Os meus não foram tão espectaculares:
> 
> ...


Santos, as tuas temperaturas estão trocadas, a máxima e mínima..


----------



## granizus (14 Fev 2010 às 19:33)

Boas,
A reportar das penhas douradas, onde vamos com céu totalmente nublado, sem precipitação e -4 (no carro e há que dar um desconto pois é renault e devem estar na realidade -2 ou -3). De Sábado para domingo marcou -9 
Estamos à espera da precipitação, ansiosamente . Alguém de Castelo Branco ou perto me pode dizer se aí já chegou a precipitação?
Abraço a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

Por aqui ainda,nada de nada ,céu muito nublado,vento moderado,com 4.4ºC.


----------



## granizus (14 Fev 2010 às 19:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui ainda,nada de nada ,céu muito nublado,vento moderado,com 4.4ºC.



Obrigado Albimeteo 

Espero que o quatro patas molhe as mesmas em neve amanhã


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2010 às 19:51)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui ainda,nada de nada ,céu muito nublado,vento moderado,com 4.4ºC.



Aqui pelo extremo sul do distrito muito parecido. Céu nublado e 5.0 C. Vento fraco a moderado, e quanto a chuva, ainda não vi cair uma pinga hoje.


----------



## cactus (14 Fev 2010 às 19:52)

olá a todos só para dizer que aqui já chove fraco á 2 horas , por isso não deve tardar aí, sigo com 7ºc ( tem vindo a descer lentamente )


----------



## jonaslor (14 Fev 2010 às 19:53)

spiritmind disse:


> Aqui também está a subir um pouco mas é normal devido ao sector quente que agora esta a entrar mas a partida todos sabemos que este tipo de entrada não é muito favorável a essa vertente da serra mas vamos ter esperança




Mas ainda é possivel baixar?
Não percebo porque o ano passado foi tão produtivo em termos de neve? Será que todas as entradas que tivemos foram de N-S?


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2010 às 19:55)

Dan disse:


> Algumas fotos da caminhada que eu e o veterano fizemos na Sanábria hoje.
> 
> Neve, muita neve
> 
> ...



Espectacular Dan! Isso sim é um manto branco!!!  . A que cotas andaram e que temperaturas registaram?

Obrigado pela fotos!


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2010 às 19:58)

DMartins disse:


> Santos, as tuas temperaturas estão trocadas, a máxima e mínima..



Ups! Tens razão já corrigi

Por agora 0.3ºC... À espera da neve


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2010 às 20:04)

MSantos disse:


> Ups! Tens razão já corrigi
> 
> Por agora 0.3ºC... À espera da neve



É hoje MSantos é hoje!  

Aliás toda a restante semana apresenta muitos e bons momentos para que o branco meteoro vos visite com regularidade! 

Não se esqueçam dos doentes  da neve do resto do país e vão postando umas imagens!


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2010 às 20:05)

jonaslor disse:


> Mas ainda é possivel baixar?
> Não percebo porque o ano passado foi tão produtivo em termos de neve? Será que todas as entradas que tivemos foram de N-S?



Também tenho andado a tentar perceber essa situação. Pelo que me tenho apercebido parece-me que este ano as depressões têm vindo mais de SW, em que o ar é mais quente, e o ano passado vinham mais de NW com pós-frontais que traziam frio, por vezes de neve/granizo. Se tiver enganado corrijam-me.


----------



## rozzo (14 Fev 2010 às 20:11)

ac_cernax disse:


> Também tenho andado a tentar perceber essa situação. Pelo que me tenho apercebido parece-me que este ano as depressões têm vindo mais de SW, em que o ar é mais quente, e o ano passado vinham mais de NW com pós-frontais que traziam frio, por vezes de neve/granizo. Se tiver enganado corrijam-me.



Sim, penso que isso esteja certo!

O ano passado houve muitas entradas de NW frias. Daquelas que nunca dão cotas muito baixas, mas dão cotas médias, e a atmosfera vem fria no seu todo, sem grandes inversões, e "complicações". 
Estas situações mais "complicadas" de inversões, ar frio "preso" em terra, etc, têm sido recorrentes este ano, trocando as voltas às contas das cotas! 

E é realmente curioso o impacto do efeito de Fohen em entradas com componente E/SE ali na zona de Loriga!


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Fev 2010 às 20:11)

Dan disse:


> Algumas fotos da caminhada que eu e o veterano fizemos na Sanábria hoje.
> 
> Neve, muita neve



A pureza e o poder da montanha, fantásticas *Dan*!


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2010 às 20:33)

actioman disse:


> Espectacular Dan! Isso sim é um manto branco!!!  . A que cotas andaram e que temperaturas registaram?
> 
> Obrigado pela fotos!



Andamos entre os 1700m e 2020m. Apanhamos valores de temperatura relativamente baixos e até bastante vento no topo. O termómetro do carro do veterano registou -4,5ºC no parque de estacionamento a cerca de 1700m, mas nós passamos os 2000m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2010 às 21:21)

Por aqui ainda continua tudo ás securas ,com 4.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2010 às 21:39)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui ainda continua tudo ás securas ,com 4.3ºC.



Por aqui também, o pior é que a temperatura tem subido. Estando agora nos 5.5 C.

Se pouca esperança havia, essa está a cair por terra.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2010 às 22:00)

-0,5ºC e céu nublado.


Extremos de hoje:

-5,9ºC / 3,2ºC


----------



## jPdF (14 Fev 2010 às 22:02)

Por Viseu o céu apresenta-se muito nublado...
Temperatura de 1.9ºC.
Vento fraco a moderado, que em muito aumenta a sensação de frio!

A precipitação deve chegar cá por volta da uma da manhã...
Vamos aguardar...


----------



## VILA REAL (14 Fev 2010 às 22:02)

Por aqui o céu esteve nublado todo o dia.
Agora estão 0,2º.


----------



## granizus (14 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

Aqui pelas penhas douradas seco, seco 
E pelo radar até chateia, parece que a precipitação fica a sul de Castelo Branco


----------



## jPdF (14 Fev 2010 às 22:15)

granizus disse:


> Aqui pelas penhas douradas seco, seco
> E pelo radar até chateia, parece que a precipitação fica a sul de Castelo Branco



Penso que mais uma vez os ecos do radar estão a sugerir precipitação que não é.






Por este mapa de radar, já teríamos precipitação reportada pelos membros de Cernache do Bonjardim e de Castelo Branco. o que ainda não aconteceu.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Fev 2010 às 22:21)

granizus disse:


> Aqui pelas penhas douradas seco, seco
> E pelo radar até chateia, parece que a precipitação fica a sul de Castelo Branco



http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/

webcam (pertence a ASE) na Pousada de S.Lourenço,nas Penhas Douradas,  com vista fenomenal sobre Manteigas, confirma que de facto, para já não há neve !!!


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2010 às 22:23)

Por aqui já chove.


----------



## *Marta* (14 Fev 2010 às 22:24)

Estou à espera dela...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2010 às 22:33)

Por enquanto,nada ,só vento,com 4.4ºC e 1002.8hpa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Fev 2010 às 22:36)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por enquanto,nada ,só vento,com 4.4ºC e 1002.8hpa.



Para ai caminha, pois aqui começou a chover à uns 10 min. sigo com temperaturas idênticas, mas vamos acreditar nos alertas emitidos


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2010 às 23:09)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Para ai caminha, pois aqui começou a chover à uns 10 min. sigo com temperaturas idênticas, mas vamos acreditar nos alertas emitidos



Eu acredito que em Castelo Branco neve, pois aqui desde que começou a chover a temperatura tem descido. Dos *5.5ºC * para os actuais *3.5ºC*.


----------



## jPdF (14 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

ac_cernax disse:


> Eu acredito que em Castelo Branco neve, pois aqui desde que começou a chover a temperatura tem descido. Dos *5.5ºC * para os actuais *3.5ºC*.





teles disse:


> Boas , o Henrique está na Sertã e diz que Neva com abundância lá


in Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010

Sabes de alguma coisa?
Sei que em Sobreira Formosa cai água-neve que segundo relatos é cada vez mais neve


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

jPdF disse:


> in Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010
> 
> Sabes de alguma coisa?
> Sei que em Sobreira Formosa cai água-neve que segundo relatos é cada vez mais neve



Com essa agora é que fiquei .

Não sei de nada... Por aqui a 400m de altitude apenas chuva.


----------



## Teles (14 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

Peço desculpa pelo lapso aqui causado , Neva sim na Lousã e não na Sertã , mais uma vez um pedido de desculpas pelo engano


----------



## jPdF (14 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

ac_cernax disse:


> Com essa agora é que fiquei .
> 
> Não sei de nada... Por aqui a 400m de altitude apenas chuva.



Sertã vs Lousã  ...

Confirmei novamente com o meu irmão que está a 400 metros de altitude, com 2.3ºC e com registo de água-neve, com momentos só de neve forte!


----------



## jonaslor (14 Fev 2010 às 23:26)

A boa noticia é que por aqui já neva. A má noticia é que o vento espalha-a...


----------



## CSOF (14 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

por aqui o céu está sem nuvens e temperatuta de 0,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2010 às 23:32)

jPdF disse:


> Sertã vs Lousã  ...
> 
> Confirmei novamente com o meu irmão que está a 400 metros de altitude, com 2.3ºC e com registo de água-neve, com momentos só de neve forte!



No concelho de Proença e Oleiros e mais fácil nevar que aqui, mesmo em igual altitude, talvez devido a serem ligeiramente mais interior e estarem do outro lado da Serra dos Alveolos (1080m).

A temperatura já desceu mais um pouco e estão *2.9ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2010 às 23:33)

Por aqui já vai caindo alguns pingos,será chuva ou será neve,vamos aguadar,com 4.2ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

Nós aqui temos tudo para nevar...menos precipitação...e cada vez menos
-1.3º


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Fev 2010 às 23:39)

Segundo: http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html parece que vai caindo qq coisa !!! Confirmem comigo pf !!!


----------



## jPdF (14 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

ac_cernax disse:


> No concelho de Proença e Oleiros e mais fácil nevar que aqui, mesmo em igual altitude, talvez devido a serem ligeiramente mais interior e estarem do outro lado da Serra dos Alveolos (1080m).



Sim, no último episódio semelhante, Sobreira Formosa teve 15 cm de acumulação e ai, a pouco mais de 20km de distância apenas uns flocos perdidos no céu! A serra tem bastante influência, pelo menos evita a penetração de ar marítimo e 1080 metros é bem imponente, para não falar da Serra de Corgas que fica imediatamente a seguir e apresenta 980 metros..


----------



## ferreira5 (14 Fev 2010 às 23:42)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Segundo: http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html parece que vai caindo qq coisa !!! Confirmem comigo pf !!!



Não vejo nada a cair....


----------



## Black_Heart (14 Fev 2010 às 23:43)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Segundo: http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html parece que vai caindo qq coisa !!! Confirmem comigo pf !!!



Estou numa zona mais baixa, e ainda não chegou cá nada, pelo menos aqui


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Fev 2010 às 23:44)

ferreira5 disse:


> Não vejo nada a cair....



Pois confesso que a imagem abre algo lentamente e não me consigo aperceber...por isso pedi ajuda !!! O ideal seria alguém presente na covilhã, fazer a observação e informar...


----------



## solr (14 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

Em Oleiros, confirmo ja neva altitude 500m. Temperatura desconhecida ...


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2010 às 23:48)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Segundo: http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html parece que vai caindo qq coisa !!! Confirmem comigo pf !!!



Realmente custa um pouco a perceber pela lentidão que leva a carregar as imagens, mas com 2,1ºC e 51% de HR tem de ser neve certamente. É da miudinha!


----------



## caramulo (14 Fev 2010 às 23:48)

Ainda não cai nada por aqui...
Continuo a aguardar, pois sigo com 0ºc


----------



## Paulo H (14 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

Cai neve em Castelo Branco!! Cheguei de norte e começou apanhei-a no túnel da gardunha a cair seca.  Aqui por enquanto não agarra, mas é só neve sem mistura, pelo menos aqui no castelo a 489m.  Vamos ver como ela vai caindo.. Agora já vai agarrando uns belos farrapos, isto promete!!


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2010 às 23:52)

jPdF disse:


> Sim, no último episódio semelhante, Sobreira Formosa teve 15 cm de acumulação e ai, a pouco mais de 20km de distância apenas uns flocos perdidos no céu! A serra tem bastante influência, pelo menos evita a penetração de ar marítimo e 1080 metros é bem imponente, para não falar da Serra de Corgas que fica imediatamente a seguir e apresenta 980 metros..



É verdade nota-se bem a sua influência no clima, no caso da precipitação, por vezes saio de Castelo Branco com sol e aqui está a chover ou muitas nuvens.

Temperatura actual: *2.6ºC*

A chuva agora quando cai nas superfícies nota-se que traz gelo.


----------



## joao paulo (14 Fev 2010 às 23:53)

actioman disse:


> Realmente custa um pouco a perceber pela lentidão que leva a carregar as imagens, mas com 2,1ºC e 51% de HR tem de ser neve certamente. É da miudinha!



Sim !! já lá vão cerca de 30 minutos com uma neve muito fininha por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2010 às 23:53)

Por aqui já neva quase a 100% ,com a temperatura  a descer,vamos ver por quanto tempo se aguenta,com 3.8ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

Lol FOTOS JA!!! 
sim parece cair neve pela covilha...


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Fev 2010 às 23:57)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui já neva quase a 100% ,com a temperatura  a descer,vamos ver por quanto tempo se aguenta,com 3.8ºC.



Aqui desceu 3ºC desde o inicio da chuva, espero que ai aconteça o mesmo, e assim iria pelo menos até a 1.5ºC.

Aqui continua a descer... *2.4ºC*, para quem começou com *5.5ºC* não está mau.

Edit: Agora é que eu reparei... eu com 2.4ºC com chuva e ai em C.Branco com 3.8ºC a nevar.


----------



## Stinger (15 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

Fotosss


----------



## lightning bolt (15 Fev 2010 às 00:00)

boa noite a todos

começa a nevar em Seia, flocos medianos mas ainda com pouca intensidade.
sigo com 3º 1000hpa e 59%hr.
a noite vai prometer ehehe.
espero que o fohen fique longe desta vez.

Ps. começa a cair com alguma intensidade


----------



## salgado (15 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

Aqui tudo calmo, com 1,7ºc. Em Guarda e Trancoso, pelas temperaturas negativas actuais, a coisa promete...


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 00:07)

(A reportar de Braga).

Já se vê bem a neve a cair na Covilhã: http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html

Alguém confirma na zona baixa da cidade?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 00:08)

Pois vai caindo mas não agarra,já têm muita agua há mistura,vento de Este,com 3.4ºC


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 00:10)

começo a ficar ansioso... nada ainda lol


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 00:11)

caramulo disse:


> começo a ficar ansioso... nada ainda lol





Aqui por Viseu também ainda nada... deve passar primeiro por ai...


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Pois vai caindo mas não agarra,já têm muita agua há mistura,vento de Este,com 3.4ºC



Mas dá para ver alguma coisa, aqui estou com 2.4ºC e nem um farrapo perdido, apenas a situação que falei que se nota que esta chuva já foi neve, pois traz ainda algum gelo.


----------



## RaFa (15 Fev 2010 às 00:13)

Confirmo. Em Seia cai com alguma intensidade.


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 00:17)

jPdF disse:


> Aqui por Viseu também ainda nada... deve passar primeiro por ai...



é o que o radar mostra... vamos ver! eheheh


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 00:19)

Já se vê que na Covilhã neva bem!


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 00:22)

Parabens a quem já viu a NEVE

Nós aqui em Bragança somos sempre os ultimos a ver a neve

Estou ansioso pareço uma criança que vai ver neve pela primeira vez

Por agora -1.3ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 00:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já se vê que na Covilhã neva bem!



Agora sim !!!
E nas penhas Douradas : http://www.asestrela.org/webcam/#
E Manteigas: http://weather.no.sapo.pt/

Cá é que nada....


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Fev 2010 às 00:26)

Eu também continua à espera. Vamos lá ver...


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 00:27)

MSantos disse:


> Parabens a quem já viu a NEVE
> 
> Nós aqui em Bragança somos sempre os ultimos a ver a neve
> 
> ...



Mas acho que nos podemos deitar, pois se nevar será mais para o meio da manhã...digo eu!


----------



## joao henriques (15 Fev 2010 às 00:28)

MSantos disse:


> Parabens a quem já viu a NEVE
> 
> Nós aqui em Bragança somos sempre os ultimos a ver a neve
> 
> ...



em santarem a temp tem estado a descer e ja conto com 4,8 !sera possivel cair alguns flocos poe aqui!?


----------



## Vince (15 Fev 2010 às 00:31)

caramulo disse:


> é o que o radar mostra... vamos ver! eheheh



Eu neste momento estou a sul do Caramulo, a uma cota baixinha, e começou a chover fraco há 5 minutos atrás, gotas grossas. Que temperatura tens ? 
Boa sorte!


----------



## lismen (15 Fev 2010 às 00:31)

Ora boa noite por aqui por Góis(concelho de Arganil) começam a cair alguns aguaceiros com a temperatura essa nos 4ºC. Vamos aos dados actuais

Temp 04ºC
Humidade 69%
Vento E 19 km h
Pressao 999,7

Uma boa noite a todos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 00:32)

Por aqui já só chuva com algum gelo há mistura,vento acalmou,com 2.9ºC.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (15 Fev 2010 às 00:36)

Em Castro Daire também se espera e desespera um bocadinho...


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 00:38)

Vince disse:


> Eu neste momento estou a sul do Caramulo, a uma cota baixinha, e começou a chover fraco há 5 minutos atrás, gotas grossas. Que temperatura tens ?
> Boa sorte!



Tás em que localidade?
Não consigo ver a temperatura agora...
Mandei-te mensagem privada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 00:41)

Mais uma espreitadela para a rua,posso dizer vão caindo grandes flocos,com alguma chuva,claro,com 2.7ºC.


----------



## amarusp (15 Fev 2010 às 00:43)

Neve de uma maneira fraca em loriga, depois de dar uma volta verifiquei que existe acumulaçao a partir dos 1300m


----------



## *Marta* (15 Fev 2010 às 00:43)

Aqui pela Guarda, aguardamos pacientemente a chegada desse elemento tão desejado!!


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

Por Viseu, o vento aumentou de intensidade nas últimas 2 horas.
Precipitação ainda 0mm.
Temperatura baixou ligeiramente para 1.5ºC


----------



## carlitinhos (15 Fev 2010 às 00:48)

olá, aqui pela Cova Beira, vão caindo alguns flocos desde á minutos, a temperatura pouco fiavel do meu sensor marca 4º


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 00:50)

Pronto,a chuva já vai caindo com alguma intensidade,o resto já passou há história por aqui,com 2.5ºC.

Até amanhã .


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 00:53)

jPdF disse:


> Por Viseu, o vento aumentou de intensidade nas últimas 2 horas.
> Precipitação ainda 0mm.
> Temperatura baixou ligeiramente para 1.5ºC



Confirmo... o vento está muito forte... neve... nada


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 00:54)

neva copiosamente pela covilha


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 00:56)

E tb já acumula nos telhados em Manteigas


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 00:57)

MeteoPtg disse:


> E tb já acumula nos telhados em Manteigas



Na Covilhã, pela webcam também já se observa ligeira acumulação no telhado da casa em frente!!


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Fev 2010 às 00:58)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Pronto,a chuva já vai caindo com alguma intensidade,o resto já passou há história por aqui,com 2.5ºC.
> 
> Até amanhã .



Afinal a temperatura baixar neste caso não está a ajudar muito. Desce a temperatura mas a HR sobe a dobrar.

O freemeteo dá saraiva para agora e uma possibilidade de neve para a madrugada e inicio da manhã, vale o que vale, mas não me parece, a temperatura não voltou a descer, pelo contrario, está agora nos *2.6ºC* e HR nos 90% e quase não chove.


----------



## joao paulo (15 Fev 2010 às 00:59)

spiritmind disse:


> neva copiosamente pela covilha



Nem mais


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 01:01)

Caramulo como está tudo por aí??
Este radar do IM está a dar comigo em doido!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 01:05)

joao paulo disse:


> Nem mais



É assim na zona alta (http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html):






E na zona baixa da cidade? Alguém confirma?!


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:07)

jPdF disse:


> Caramulo como está tudo por aí??
> Este radar do IM está a dar comigo em doido!



nada amigo... começo a desesperar


----------



## RaFa (15 Fev 2010 às 01:07)

Para já em Seia deixou de nevar. Nem chove nem neva 

http://www.livestream.com/seialivetv

EDIT:

Pelo que vejo na estação de Loriga a temperatura aumentou bastante. Neste momento 3.1


----------



## joao paulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:10)

[/URL][/IMG]
Com 0,5 º C


----------



## amarusp (15 Fev 2010 às 01:11)

3,1ºC e minusculos e raros flocos de neve


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (15 Fev 2010 às 01:12)

Quando começar alguma coisa em Viseu avisem, pois é uma questão de minutos até chegar mais cá mais a cima...


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 01:12)

amarusp disse:


> 3,1ºC e minusculos e raros flocos de neve



Por Viseu começam também a aparecer minúsculos e raros flocos de neve a cair do céu... Vamos ver no que vai dar...


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:13)

pedroesteves disse:


> Quando começar alguma coisa em Viseu avisem, pois é uma questão de minutos até chegar mais cá mais a cima...



Antes de Viseu ainda estamos nós aqui no Caramulo ehehehe


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 01:15)

caramulo disse:


> Antes de Viseu ainda estamos nós aqui no Caramulo ehehehe



Aqui já cai...e contra a luz nota-se que se tem vindo a intensificar...


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Fev 2010 às 01:15)

Manteigas também já pintada de branco...





Por aqui:

Temp. 2.5ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## joao paulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:16)

Já há acumulação


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

jPdF disse:


> Aqui já cai...e contra a luz nota-se que se tem vindo a intensificar...



Finalmente neva e bem


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (15 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

jPdF disse:


> Aqui já cai...e contra a luz nota-se que se tem vindo a intensificar...



Isso é bom... Por aqui ainda tudo seco.
Infelizmente hoje estou sem qualquer tipo de dados, mas o vento está bastante forte.


----------



## carollinalmeida (15 Fev 2010 às 01:17)

Amanhã tenho de acordar cedo para ver o "festival"


----------



## *Marta* (15 Fev 2010 às 01:18)

E cá a temos... começa o evento na Guarda!!


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

Acham que irá nevar toda a noite??


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 01:24)

caramulo disse:


> Acham que irá nevar toda a noite??



Pelos modelos sim... O ECM na precipitação é o que coloca melhores prognósticos aqui para a zona centro... vamos torcer que sim...

Pelo ECM iremos ter à volta de 10/12mm até as 9h
Pelo GFS uns 6mm até as 9h!


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:25)

jPdF disse:


> Pelos modelos sim... O ECM na precipitação é o que coloca melhores prognósticos aqui para a zona centro... vamos torcer que sim...
> 
> Pelo ECM iremos ter à volta de 10/12mm até as 9h
> Pelo GFS uns 6mm até as 9h!



pode ser que aconteça como no dia 10 de janeiro e o frio se mantenha


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 01:26)

caramulo disse:


> Acham que irá nevar toda a noite??



Em rio de Loba- Viseu... nada


----------



## Weatherman (15 Fev 2010 às 01:26)

caramulo já neva ai?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 01:27)

Neva bem na Covilhã...mas o IM informa que estiveram 4,1º à uma hora atras e eu aqui com 3º...chovisca e nada mais !!!


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 01:28)

snowstorm disse:


> Em rio de Loba- Viseu... nada



Isso é um pouco mais a norte, mas já deveria ter começado, daí aqui são 2km em linha recta... 

Esta neve parece-me bem mais seca que a do dia 10 de Janeiro...


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 01:30)

jPdF disse:


> Isso é um pouco mais a norte, mas já deveria ter começado, daí aqui são 2km em linha recta...
> 
> Esta neve parece-me bem mais seca que a do dia 10 de Janeiro...



caem uns floquitos, ali e acolá. e ai?
O mais giro é que ora descem ora sobem com o vento...


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:30)

Weatherman disse:


> caramulo já neva ai?



NEVA, mas são flocos muito pequenos... difícil de pegar assim...


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:31)

jPdF disse:


> Isso é um pouco mais a norte, mas já deveria ter começado, daí aqui são 2km em linha recta...
> 
> Esta neve parece-me bem mais seca que a do dia 10 de Janeiro...



Também me parece mais seca... mas mais pequeno os flocos


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 01:32)

snowstorm disse:


> caem uns floquitos, ali e acolá. e ai?



A mesma coisa, mas com períodos de intensificação...
Esta vento é que não está nada bem... a neve em vez de descer... as vezes sobe


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:33)

jPdF disse:


> A mesma coisa, mas com períodos de intensificação...
> Esta vento é que não está nada bem... a neve em vez de descer... as vezes sobe



Parece que começou a sério aqui agora... e aí??


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (15 Fev 2010 às 01:34)

Em Castro Daire começam a cair alguns flocos bastante pequenos e com pouca intensidade... 
E o vento continua com rajadas moderadas a fortes, que nada ajudam a que se vislumbre alguma coisa no horizonte...


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 01:34)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Neva bem na Covilhã...mas o IM informa que estiveram 4,1º à uma hora atras e eu aqui com 3º...chovisca e nada mais !!!



Atenção que para além da informação estar com o atraso de 1 hora e meia a EMA do IM está na zona baixa da Covilhã e a webcam do spiritmind está na zona alta, a estação dele reporta neste momento 0,1ºC e descendo. 

Ninguém da zona baixa a reportar?


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 01:35)

jPdF disse:


> A mesma coisa, mas com períodos de intensificação...
> Esta vento é que não está nada bem... a neve em vez de descer... as vezes sobe



Constato o mesmo... os poucos que caem voltam a subir lol


----------



## *Marta* (15 Fev 2010 às 01:38)

Uns minutos chegaram para o cenário que tenho lá fora: está tudo branco... casas, carros, chão, tudo. Continua a nevar bem!


----------



## Bruno Matos (15 Fev 2010 às 01:38)

Boa noite.

Neva de forma abundante e com acumulação em Belmonte.

Sigo com 0.7ºC e 88%  HR


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 01:41)

Por aqui está a nevar agora cada vez com mais intensidade... E com uma velocidade que parece contra a luz que está a chover... mas não faz barulho 

A continuar assim amanhã conto com acumulação no solo... a ver vamos...


----------



## joao paulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:42)

actioman disse:


> Atenção que para além da informação estar com o atraso de 1 hora e meia a EMA do IM está na zona baixa da Covilhã e a webcam do spiritmind está na zona alta, a estação dele reporta neste momento 0,1ºC e descendo.



Entre a parte mais alta da cidade para o aeródromo há uma diferença de cerca de 280 mts de altitude


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (15 Fev 2010 às 01:43)

Segundo as previsões, este vento forte é pra continuar?


----------



## Paulo H (15 Fev 2010 às 01:43)

Por castelo branco, na zona baixa onde moro (380m) vai chovendo com alguns flocos à mistura (10-20%), por vezes quando para recomeça com neve e dpx volta a chuva, tem sido assim alternado. Só por curiosidade, consultem o site: 
http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes
Tenho simulado a temperatura e a HR, e posso afirmar k o resultado impressiona de acordo com o observado!! Muito fixe a simulação, simples! 
O que verifico é que a temperatura tem descido e a HR aumentado, e por essa razão, a proporção de chuva tem vindo a vencer a neve! A HR é tão importante quanto implacável para a vaporizacão dos flocos, à 1h tínhamos aqui 2.1C com 85%HR! Parabéns a todos os contemplados pela neve!  vim às 23h da guarda onde estava um gelo mesmo de cortar à faca! Espero que a Covilhã fique coberta de branco, e que amanhã seja dia de folga para vocês! ;D


----------



## Bruno Matos (15 Fev 2010 às 01:44)

actioman disse:


> Atenção que para além da informação estar com o atraso de 1 hora e meia a EMA do IM está na zona baixa da Covilhã e a webcam do spiritmind está na zona alta, a estação dele reporta neste momento 0,1ºC e descendo.
> 
> Ninguém da zona baixa a reportar?



Fiz o trajecto Estação da Covilhã / Belmonte há cerca de 25mn e nevava bem na zona baixa da cidade alias neva em todo o percurso e penso que em toda a Beira Interior..


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:45)

td branco


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 01:46)

PORRA


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 01:46)

caramulo disse:


> td branco



Já??

Na varanda, o vento manda-a contra a cara a uma velocidade que impressiona!


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (15 Fev 2010 às 01:50)

Se à pouco eram flocos fracos e pouco frequentes agora são nenhuns...!


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 01:51)

Ja cai. flocos pequenos, com o vento a puxar... a inclinação é bastante elevada... parece que deve chegar ao chão e foge para os cantos.
A ver como sera a manha!
Boas noites


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2010 às 01:51)

Aqui na minha zona também já caiem os flocos pequenos o que esta a atrapalhar é o vento forte que se faz sentir.

Cumps.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 01:51)

Paulo H disse:


> Por castelo branco, na zona baixa onde moro (380m) vai chovendo com alguns flocos à mistura (10-20%), por vezes quando para recomeça com neve e dpx volta a chuva, tem sido assim alternado. Só por curiosidade, consultem o site:
> http://www.sciencebits.com/SnowProbCalc&calc=yes
> Tenho simulado a temperatura e a HR, e posso afirmar k o resultado impressiona de acordo com o observado!! Muito fixe a simulação, simples!
> O que verifico é que a temperatura tem descido e a HR aumentado, e por essa razão, a proporção de chuva tem vindo a vencer a neve! A HR é tão importante quanto implacável para a vaporizacão dos flocos, à 1h tínhamos aqui 2.1C com 85%HR! Parabéns a todos os contemplados pela neve!  vim às 23h da guarda onde estava um gelo mesmo de cortar à faca! Espero que a Covilhã fique coberta de branco, e que amanhã seja dia de folga para vocês! ;D



Gostei do link.Obrigado. Será que a procissão ainda vai no adro?


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 01:53)

Bruno Matos disse:


> Fiz o trajecto Estação da Covilhã / Belmonte há cerca de 25mn e nevava bem na zona baixa da cidade alias neva em todo o percurso e penso que em toda a Beira Interior..



Obrigado pela info! 




Mário Barros disse:


> PORRA



Apoiado, tanta conversa e imagens nada!


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:54)

jPdF disse:


> Já??
> 
> Na varanda, o vento manda-a contra a cara a uma velocidade que impressiona!



Neva intensamente a 15 minutos


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 01:55)

actioman disse:


> Obrigado pela info!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É capaz de estar frio para ir a esta hora tirar fotos!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 01:55)

Neva em Seia? http://www.livestream.com/seialivetv Ajudem-me que os meus olhos estão a ficar cansados...


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2010 às 01:57)

Neva cada vez com mais intensidade e o melhor é que ao tocar no chão a neve não derrete tal é o frio.


----------



## Bruno Matos (15 Fev 2010 às 01:59)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Neva em Seia? http://www.livestream.com/seialivetv Ajudem-me que os meus olhos estão a ficar cansados...



Em Seia parece que não...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Fev 2010 às 02:02)

Aqui também neva. As minhas plantas na varanda já começam a ficar pintalgadas.


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 02:04)

Covilha ja com acumulação


----------



## Roger24 (15 Fev 2010 às 02:06)

Neva com intencidade em Valhelhas desde as 00h e 30min sem parar. Acomulação em telhados,terrenos e carros com cerca de 1cm... também ja começa nas ruas... temperaturas não sei mas esta bastante frio.


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 02:07)

dahon disse:


> Aqui na minha zona também já caiem os flocos pequenos o que esta a atrapalhar é o vento forte que se faz sentir.
> 
> Cumps.



Em que zona está? Eu perto do Inter Marche... Cai muita coisa, mas o vento é tão forte que por vezes cai com uma inclinação de uns 70 a 80 graus.


----------



## Bruno Matos (15 Fev 2010 às 02:08)

Tenho acumulação já.


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 02:08)

Parece que aqui chegará mais cedo que o previsto.

Sigo com -2.5ºC e à espera dela


----------



## *Marta* (15 Fev 2010 às 02:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> PORRA



Não seja por isso!!


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 02:10)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aqui também neva. As minhas plantas na varanda já começam a ficar pintalgadas.



abrandou 

Rua formosa - viseu http://fotogermanoviseu.dyndns.info...640x480&compression=10&color=1&clock=1&date=1


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2010 às 02:11)

snowstorm disse:


> Em que zona está? Eu perto do Inter Marche... Cai muita coisa, mas o vento é tão forte que por vezes cai com uma inclinação de uns 70 a 80 graus.



Eu sou da zona Este de Rio de Loba (Travassós de Cima) para quem conhece.
Aqui também continua a nevar com intensidade acompanhado de vento forte de Este.

Cumps.


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 02:12)

Muito rápida a acumulação na cidade da Guarda, confirmam?


----------



## Paulo H (15 Fev 2010 às 02:12)

Por aqui continua chuva tipo sleet e com 20% de flocos bem definidos na mistura. Quando acalma o vento aumenta a % de flocos para 50% da mistura. Não sei como vai ser a procissão nesta madrugada, tudo depende de quanto a temperatura vá descer, e que a HR não aumente mais, please! Ah e se o vento acalmasse, ajudava bastante.. Infelizmente tem aumentado de intensidade. Acho k por aqui não vai melhorar, espero estar errado!


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 02:13)

Será que pode acontecer como no dia 10 de Janeiro e a temperatura aguentar mais tempo, e as cotas demorarem mais tempo a subir??


----------



## *Marta* (15 Fev 2010 às 02:14)

Bgc disse:


> Muito rápida a acumulação na cidade da Guarda, confirmam?



Confirmo!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Fev 2010 às 02:15)

snowstorm disse:


> abrandou
> 
> Rua formosa - viseu http://fotogermanoviseu.dyndns.info...640x480&compression=10&color=1&clock=1&date=1



Fui verificar agora e abrandou um pouco mas aqui ainda cai.


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 02:17)

Pela câmara das Estradas de Portugal parece estar a nevar no nó da A24 junto a Vila Real. Pode haver algum confundimento pela falta de luz na imagem, mas dá essa ideia.


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 02:18)

Bgc disse:


> Muito rápida a acumulação na cidade da Guarda, confirmam?



No Caramulo também..  e continua a nevar intensamente!


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Fev 2010 às 02:20)

Madrugada de desassossego ?
Venha ela...
Quem me dera  estar em rota de " colisão" ,como muitos de vós...
Bons relatos...


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 02:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> Madrugada de desassossego ?
> Venha ela...
> Quem me dera  estar em rota de " colisão" ,como muitos de vós...
> Bons relatos...



Faremos por que a partilha seja o mais realista possível


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (15 Fev 2010 às 02:22)

Em Castro Daire começa finalmente a nevar com maior presistencia.
Tenho esperança num inicio de dia branco


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 02:26)

nimboestrato disse:


> Madrugada de desassossego ?
> Venha ela...
> Quem me dera  estar em rota de " colisão" ,como muitos de vós...
> Bons relatos...



Para quem gosta de neve como eu e muitos que por aqui vão relatando não sabes a emoção que é ver nevar...


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 02:32)

Pessoal da Guarda qual a temperatura e humidade por aí?


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 02:35)

caramulo disse:


> É capaz de estar frio para ir a esta hora tirar fotos!



Como vês nem é preciso sair de casa para mostrar o panorama!  Desculpa lá a maçada! 



*Marta* disse:


> Não seja por isso!!



Belas fotos Marta! 

A Guarda sempre na linha da frente!


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 02:37)




----------



## excalibas (15 Fev 2010 às 02:42)

Alguém em Bragança diz como vai por aí o tempo?
Neste momento estou em Erada a cerca de 20km da Covilhã e a 535 m de altitude e neva com alguma intensidade:


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 02:43)

excalibas disse:


> Alguém em Bragança diz como vai por aí o tempo?
> Neste momento estou em Erada a cerca de 20km da Covilhã e a 535 m de altitude e neva com alguma intensidade:



qual a temperatura?


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 02:45)

Aqui, sigo com -2,5ºC, HR 57%, vento de N 14km/h, sensação térmica -8ºC e ainda sem precipitação.


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 02:51)

Bgc disse:


> Aqui, sigo com -2,5ºC, HR 57%, vento de N 14km/h, sensação térmica -8ºC e ainda sem precipitação.



Sigo 0.1 ºc. HR 72%


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 02:52)

Bgc disse:


> Aqui, sigo com -2,5ºC, HR 57%, vento de N 14km/h, sensação térmica -8ºC e ainda sem precipitação.



Ainda demora mais umas horitas a chegar aí a precipitação


----------



## excalibas (15 Fev 2010 às 02:59)

caramulo disse:


> qual a temperatura?


Não tenho temperaturas... Esqueci-me de trazer...  Ficou tudo em Bragança...


----------



## ppereira (15 Fev 2010 às 03:01)

caramulo disse:


> Pessoal da Guarda qual a temperatura e humidade por aí?



temperatura na zona mais alta deve andar nos -2ºC, no meu termómetro marca -1,7ºC.

a humidade não sei. sorry!!!

mas posso dizer que já tenho cerca de 3/4 cm à porta de casa.

continua a nevar com alguma intensidade.

amanhã lá se vai a morte do galo (oi coisa do genero)


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 03:13)

ppereira disse:


> temperatura na zona mais alta deve andar nos -2ºC, no meu termómetro marca -1,7ºC.
> 
> a humidade não sei. sorry!!!
> 
> ...



Aqui talvez uns 6 cm


----------



## Paulo H (15 Fev 2010 às 03:43)

Por castelo branco neva novamente com intensidade, sem acumulação, às 3h: 1.7C e 88% HR! Das 2h às 3h foi praticamente chuva com alguns flocos, mas agora voltou em força a nevar!


----------



## ppereira (15 Fev 2010 às 03:47)

Aqui junto à guarda passou à 10 min o limpa neves.
esta noite o trabalho vai ser muito.

sigo com -1,8ºC e sempre a nevar

boas observações


----------



## rochas (15 Fev 2010 às 03:51)

Boas, 


Aqui por Oleiros - CB, já acumulou cerca de 1 cm, continua a nevar com intensidade. 

cumps


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 04:05)

por aqui parou agora de nevar... queria mesmo era que a temperatura se aguenta-se como no dia de Janeiro


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 05:44)

absolutamente magistral o nevão que esta a cair


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 06:43)

Por aqui...nada!


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 07:17)

Viseu, neste momento cai um nevao que em muito faz reduzir a visibiliade... vou agora trabalhar. Vamos vdr se ainda da para andar...


----------



## EGIT-ANA (15 Fev 2010 às 07:18)

Boa acumulação a esta hora no centro da cidade mais alta do país 

Muito  e continua a nevar. Vou vestir-me, aconchegar-me à roupita e vou trabalhar


----------



## ALV72 (15 Fev 2010 às 07:21)

Em Manteigas está um camadão !! Hoje nimguem sai de lá 

Joao


----------



## joaoj (15 Fev 2010 às 07:34)

Aqui neste momento estao -2,5C.  e tudo branco !


----------



## Mjhb (15 Fev 2010 às 07:37)

Hoje a neve já pegou na estrada, neva muito e vento não falta.

Actuais 0.0ºC(a descer) e 85%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Fev 2010 às 07:45)

Bom dia!

Bem, vou juntar mais um ano aos muitos (uns 10) que já lá vão em que espero ver tudo branquinho. Não sei o que se passa, até o litoral tem mais sorte. Acho que tenho de me mudar. 

Seguindo... o céu está muito nublado e ainda à pouco chovia, a temperatura andava nos 2.8 C. O vento é que por vezes sopra forte com um máximo de 40 km/h de vel. média, o que dá a sensação de muito frio 

Um bom dia para todos, e aproveitem os contemplados pela neve.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Fev 2010 às 08:19)

Bom dia! Por castelo branco continua a nevar copiosamente, sem parar e por vezes forte. Às 7h estavam 1.5C, uma sensação térmica muito baixa devido também ao vento k se sente. Não se verifica acumulação de neve.


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 08:25)

Paulo H disse:


> Bom dia! Por castelo branco continua a nevar copiosamente, sem parar e por vezes forte. Às 7h estavam 1.5C, uma sensação térmica muito baixa devido também ao vento k se sente. Não se verifica acumulação de neve.



Fotos por favor...


----------



## joao paulo (15 Fev 2010 às 08:26)

Temperatura a subir, tudo branquinho, embora a grande maioria das ruas estejam transitáveis,  mas a chuva começa a aparecer, os beirais dos telhados já o assinalam...


----------



## Silknet (15 Fev 2010 às 08:27)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

Neva forte em VISEU!


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 08:28)

Por Tondela neva e bem.. nao sei desde que horas pois acordei agora.. ja tem uma boa camada de neve nos terrenos e nos passeios.. nao estava à espera que nevasse aqui pois pelo GFS so devia nevar a cima dos 1000 metros aqui na zona :s


----------



## Paulo H (15 Fev 2010 às 08:32)

Neva forte agora com 0.9C e começa finalmente a acumular rápido..  que bom!


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Fev 2010 às 08:44)

Paulo H disse:


> Neva forte agora com 0.9C e começa finalmente a acumular rápido..  que bom!



Castelo Branco em alta outra vez. Espero que continue a nevar por ai. Por aqui continua a chuva, o vento e o frio, um verdadeiro dia de Inverno.


----------



## salgado (15 Fev 2010 às 08:46)

Bom nevão no Sabuga!


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 08:48)

por aqui parece que nao tarda muito está a chover


----------



## ALV72 (15 Fev 2010 às 08:52)

rodrigom disse:


> Por Tondela neva e bem.. nao sei desde que horas pois acordei agora.. ja tem uma boa camada de neve nos terrenos e nos passeios.. nao estava à espera que nevasse aqui pois pelo GFS so devia nevar a cima dos 1000 metros aqui na zona :s



O meu patrão que é de Tondela, ligou-me agora a dizer que não pode vir trabalhar visto estar tudo branco.
Só aqui na parvonia de Coimbra é que não se passa nada, saí de Poiares com 2.5 º e alguma agua-neve a caír no vidro do carro mas cheguei a Coimbra e estão 5.5º  
A Serra da Lousã já acumulava bastante neve, portanto em Alvares ( Góis ), e na Pampilhosa da Serra também deve estar tudo branco 

Joao


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 08:54)

rodrigom disse:


> por aqui parece que nao tarda muito está a chover



Aqui na zona de Viseu, onde estou, Rio de Loba, cai muita neve. O problema é o vento muito forte.
A neve nos telhados, ja acumulou, é arrastada pelo vento e faz uma película que ate parece poeira... não vejo isto faz muitos anos.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 08:55)

Por aqui não dei conta de queda de neve.
Às 8h estava 1ºc.
Parece que se chegar até aqui será mais lá por volta das 10h. Nada de precipitação.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Fev 2010 às 09:02)

Realmente neva bem em Viseu e acumula bem tb: http://fotogermanoviseu.dyndns.info...640x480&compression=10&color=1&clock=1&date=1

Aproveitem !!!


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 09:02)

DMartins disse:


> Fotos por favor...




Flocos enormes!!!! Agora


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 09:03)

aqui tambem está muito vento.. e acredito que noutras zonas do concelho esteja a acumular bem

os flocos é que sou pequenos.. :\

mais logo se puder meto algumas fotos xD


----------



## lightning bolt (15 Fev 2010 às 09:10)

2 palavras para Seia....
efeito fohen (novamente!!!)


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 09:10)

Bom dia, por aqui temperatura de 0ºC, encoberto, mas neve, só uns flocos muito dispersos de vez em quando


----------



## godzila (15 Fev 2010 às 09:11)

de momento a minha aldeia está bloqueada pela neve.
este ano está a render lol


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 09:11)

snowstorm disse:


> Flocos enormes!!!! Agora



Sortudos!


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 09:12)

como está no caramulo? aqui volta a nevar e desta vez com flocos maiores..


----------



## *Marta* (15 Fev 2010 às 09:15)

Bom-dia!!

Só a neve me faz acordar tão cedo num dia em que não trabalho!! 
A Guarda acordou com uma camada significativa de neve. Continua a nevar copiosamente. É um cenário lindo!!!!
Daqui a nada vou tirar fotografias!!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 09:19)

Covilhã acorda com o 3º nevão da temporada (http://www.meteocovilha.com/teste/stream.html):






Infelizmente, para mim, é o 3º nevão à distância!


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Fev 2010 às 09:19)

Um amigo meu disse-me agora que continua a nevar bem na cidade de Castelo Branco.

Por aqui continua a chuva, tenho pena de não ter visto nem um floco perdido no meio da chuva.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 09:23)

VILA REAL disse:


> Por aqui não dei conta de queda de neve.
> Às 8h estava 1ºc.
> Parece que se chegar até aqui será mais lá por volta das 10h. Nada de precipitação.



Em Lamego já neva por isso ela vai a caminho!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 09:26)

Bons dias !

Por aqui mais uma vez Castelo passou a Branco ,desde as 7.0h que não para de cair,ora com mais intensidade ora menos,telhados e carros já passou tudo ao estado branco,com 0.9ºC.


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 09:34)

Por aqui nada ainda


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 09:40)

rodrigom disse:


> como está no caramulo? aqui volta a nevar e desta vez com flocos maiores..



A reportar agora de Tondela..
Sai de casa as 7h50 em Viseu nevava fraco, com pouca acumulação e estradas livres para circulação...
Após Vila Chã de Sá, a neve intensifica-se e já no IP3 após a saida para P. Gonta, a neve era tanta que os trilhos deixados pelos carros 50 metros a minha frente desapareciam.

IP3 estava intransitavel devido a despiste após a ponte do Rio Dinha antes da saída para Molelos.

Agora em Tondela a neve continua a cair fraca!!


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 09:42)

Em Penedono também já neva, está cada vez mais perto


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 09:46)

por aqui neva pouquinho e a neve ja vai derretendo..


----------



## amarusp (15 Fev 2010 às 09:47)

Em Loriga só vento e chuva


----------



## Sirilo (15 Fev 2010 às 09:48)

Bom dia!
Em Vale Formoso - Covilhã, amanheceu branquinho, lindo!
Toda a cova da beira se encontra coberta de branco.


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 09:49)

deve estar a nevar na torre(serra da estrela) decerteza.. so gostava de saber era em que quantidade..


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 09:55)

amarusp disse:


> Em Loriga só vento e chuva



Realmente a Loriga é um caso à parte!


----------



## _cLiMbEr_ (15 Fev 2010 às 09:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

A cidade da Guarda acordou com um belo manto de neve!!!  Neste momento continua a nevar com alguma intensidade o que condiciona muito a circulação automóvel neste momento. A neve acumulada é de cerca de 5/10cm! A partir do meio do dia só nos pontos mais altos da cidade deverá continuar a nevar pois a temperatura vai agora aumentar e fazer derreter a neve nos locais a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 09:58)

Por aqui nada.


----------



## DMartins (15 Fev 2010 às 09:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2010*


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 10:01)

Nada de nada por aqui, já nem deve vir


----------



## flavioc (15 Fev 2010 às 10:02)

Neste momento estou na A25 perto da estacao de servico de vouzela e isto ta muito complicado... Nao se anda a mais de 10km/h e continua a nevar bem..


----------



## _cLiMbEr_ (15 Fev 2010 às 10:02)

Muita neve aqui pela cidade mais alta de Portugal!!! Neste momento apenas estão a cair uns aguaceiros de neve mas é intercalado com queda intensa de neve!


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 10:02)

aí vem ela, já estava a desesperar


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 10:02)

Penso por aqui a precipitação deverá apenas chegar para o meio/final de tarde e deve-se prolongar pela noite e madrugada...aínda tenho esperanças de ver a neve!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 10:03)

Temperaturas do IM às 9h:

Guarda   -3,8ºC
Covilhã    0,2ºC
Portimão 15,4ºC (É outro país!)


----------



## carollinalmeida (15 Fev 2010 às 10:04)

Neva de forma moderada em Viseu, com alguns flocos grandes à mistura


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 10:05)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso por aqui a precipitação deverá apenas chegar para o meio/final de tarde e deve-se prolongar pela noite e madrugada...aínda tenho esperanças de ver a neve!





Imagens do SAT24.com


----------



## lightning bolt (15 Fev 2010 às 10:05)

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma...é que nem chuva!!!!


----------



## *Marta* (15 Fev 2010 às 10:06)

flavioc disse:


> Neste momento estou na A25 perto da estacao de servico de vouzela e isto ta muito complicado... Nao se anda a mais de 10km/h e continua a nevar bem..



Atenção à A25... corte na zona do Caramulo...


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 10:06)

Gerofil disse:


> Imagens do SAT24.com



Sabes Gerofil confio bastante nesta animação baseada em dados do AEMET, parecem-me bastante coerentes...

http://www.eltiempo.es/europa/lluvia/


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 10:09)

Começa a nevar com alguma intensidade


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (15 Fev 2010 às 10:14)

Castro Daire debaixo de um manto branco, esta manhã! 









As fotos foram tiradas a pressa mas mostram bem o cenário...


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 10:17)

os telhados começam a ficar brancos


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 10:17)

pedroesteves disse:


> Castro Daire debaixo de um manto branco, esta manhã!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nao se veêm as fotos


----------



## carollinalmeida (15 Fev 2010 às 10:24)

Nunca tinha visto tanta neve na cidade  Até a estrada, em que é difícil pegar, está branquinha  Pena não ter cá máquina fotográfica


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2010 às 10:25)

Por Viseu continua a nevar fraco mas o vento forte foi prejudicial para uma maior acumulação pois por vezes neva na horizontal. Até as paredes da casa tem neve.


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 10:28)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_RTpvbllKB6k/S3kKmstvJcI/AAAAAAAAAAM/Hp1qNEZXlEA/s1600-h/blog+001.jpg

covilha por volta das 8horas


----------



## carollinalmeida (15 Fev 2010 às 10:29)

Agora parou 

De qualquer modo, as previsões apontam para neve apenas durante a parte inicial da manhã, certo? :/


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 10:33)

neva bastante neste momento


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2010 às 10:34)

*Mau tempo: Neve corta auto-estrada A25 na zona de Vouzela* tirado daqui

*Neve dificulta circulação na serra do Caramulo* tirado daqui

*Mau tempo: Várias aldeias do concelho de Vouzela isoladas* tirado daqui


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 10:36)

spiritmind disse:


> neva bastante neste momento



Ia confirmar isso mesmo, a minha irmã acaba de me dizer que recomeçou a nevar na Covilhã!

P.S. - Venham fotos, o restante pessoal da Covilhã aqui do Fórum (Black_Heart, CidadeNeve, Serrano, Kevin,...) ainda estão na cama?!


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 10:38)

CovilHÃ acordou assim


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 10:51)

Agora neva com bastante intensidade


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2010 às 10:58)

Volta a nevar com alguma intensidade por Viseu.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 10:58)

spiritmind disse:


> CovilHÃ acordou assim



*Meteocovilha.com *sempre em grande! Serviço público de qualidade.

Na Covilhã, este é o Inverno do nosso contentamento. Só espero apanhar alguma coisa por aí na sexta e Sábado, altura em que está previsto o regresso da neve a cotas médias.


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 11:04)

agora neva mesmo muito


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 11:08)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> *Meteocovilha.com *sempre em grande! Serviço público de qualidade.
> 
> Na Covilhã, este é o Inverno do nosso contentamento. Só espero apanhar alguma coisa por aí na sexta e Sábado, altura em que está previsto o regresso da neve a cotas médias.



 Acho que esta a cair outro nevão pois neve intensamente


----------



## Peixoto (15 Fev 2010 às 11:08)

Bom dia a todos
Que belo nevão!!!
Aqui pela cidade de Viseu a queda de neve tem sido uma constante. Por vezes, neva com bastante intensidade.
Deixo-vos com uma foto de como nevava quando acordei, por volta das 8H. E, atenção que vivo na parte baixa da cidade...
Agora continua a nevar mas de forma muito branda.
Bom resto de dia para todos.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 11:11)

Caem alguns flocos, mas já começou a derreter...  Devido ao vento a acumulaçao da neve foi mais dificil.





Pelo radar a precipotação também fugiu


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 11:11)

Peixoto disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> Que belo nevão!!!
> Aqui pela cidade de Viseu a queda de neve tem sido uma constante. Por vezes, neva com bastante intensidade.
> Deixo-vos com uma foto de como nevava quando acordei, por volta das 8H. E, atenção que vivo na parte baixa da cidade...
> ...




que grande camada!


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 11:13)

Aqui é esperar...e desesperar!
Por Lamego continua a nevar segundo informações da minha irmã!


----------



## amarusp (15 Fev 2010 às 11:22)

Em Loriga chuva moderada.
Na montanha a acumulação varia ente os 1400m a norte e os 1000m a sul


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Fev 2010 às 11:23)

Calma ferreira5...Os meus pais estão na minha casa ali perto de Alijó e começou agora a cair forte segundo eles me disseram...mais ou menos a 540 msnm e pega instantaneamente!Na webcam das estradas de portugal já se ve a nevar na campea!  
Podia era cair aqui um bocadinho no Porto para lavar a vista...só para não dizer que não vi nada..! 
Abraço


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Fev 2010 às 11:34)

amarusp disse:


> Em Loriga chuva moderada.
> Na montanha a acumulação varia ente os 1400m a norte e os 1000m a sul



1400 m??

É realmente impressionante o que este ano se está a passar aí por Loriga, um exemplo claríssimo do efeito de Fohen... Do outro lado da montanha, Manteigas e Covilhã estão cobertas de neve, incrível. Eu que no ano passado, com a minha pouca experiência, tinha ficado com a ideia que nevava mais em Loriga que em Manteigas/Covilhã. Deve ter tudo a ver com a orientação da frente, visto que o efeito de Fohen ocorre na encosta oposta... apesar de tudo nunca pensei poder ser tão intenso!!


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

Neva bastante neste momento


----------



## Serrano (15 Fev 2010 às 11:36)

Neva intensamente na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 1 grau na zona baixa da cidade, e já vai agarrando nos carros.

Lá tive que colocar as correntes para sair do Sarzedo, algo que acontece pela terceira vez este Inverno. Dentro da localidade havia entre 6 a 8 centímetros de acumulação, mas até ao Alto São Gião apanhei troços com 10 a 15 cm, benditas correntes...


----------



## Mirandela (15 Fev 2010 às 11:36)

Ola a todos!!Eu vim passar o carnaval ao norte tou nos arredores de Mirandela cerca de 10km norte (a 400m)e tava com esperanças de ver neve mas nada,nao ha precipitação será que ainda tenho hipoteses de ver neve hoje por aqui?


----------



## nipnip (15 Fev 2010 às 11:39)

por aqui vai nevando com intensidade e o chão já começa a ficar coberto...

seguimos com -2ºC.

parece que vai ser a segunda nevada deste inverno


----------



## Tiagofsky (15 Fev 2010 às 11:40)

Basta andares uns 20 kms p sul em direcção a vila real e já vez forte...!  Mas creio que vai chegar ai também..!


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 11:43)

começa a chover por aqui.. fraquinho ainda


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

Sinceramente começo a ver a coisa muito complicada para aqui...a temperatura não para de subir e as imagens de satélite não me agradam nada...


----------



## Mirandela (15 Fev 2010 às 11:45)

Tenho algumas duvidas pois aqui o sol espreita um pouco nao me parece que chuegue aqui tao rapido e a temperatura deve ter subido quando chegar aqui a precipitação pode ja nao dar para nevar


----------



## Mirandela (15 Fev 2010 às 11:47)

Pois Ferreira acho que ta dificil por estas bandas a preiciptaçºão nao quer nada e a temperatura tem vindo a subir


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 11:48)

O meu prognóstico é que a precipitação chegue a Bragança entre 16 e as 17...agora se será chuva ou neve, não sei talvez água-neve!


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 11:49)

Mirandela disse:


> Pois Ferreira acho que ta dificil por estas bandas a preiciptaçºão nao quer nada e a temperatura tem vindo a subir



Em Bragança 2.6º


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 11:51)

Em Vila Real começou a nevar por volta das 11h.
São flocos pequenos e têm diminuido de intensidade 
O sol parece querer aparecer a qualquer instante.
Vamos ver o que acontece nos próximos minutos mas parece que vão parar


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 11:57)

VILA REAL disse:


> Em Vila Real começou a nevar por volta das 11h.
> São flocos pequenos e têm diminuido de intensidade
> O sol parece querer aparecer a qualquer instante.
> Vamos ver o que acontece nos próximos minutos mas parece que vão parar



No nó da A24 já neva vê-se na cãmara da estradas de Portugal. Agora é só apanhar o IP4 e vir até Bragança!


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 12:04)

Volta a nevar por Viseu (onde estou claro) flocos pequenos, mas com o vento a soprar com intensidade... Ainda nao me apercebi de chuva ... mas a neve que caiu de manhã já derretou em grande parte por estar muito exposto ao vento.


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 12:07)

por aqui vai chuviscando de vez em quando..

já consigo ver o caramulo! está bem bonito por acaso


----------



## *Marta* (15 Fev 2010 às 12:08)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



_cLiMbEr_ disse:


> A cidade da Guarda acordou com um belo manto de neve!!!  Neste momento continua a nevar com alguma intensidade o que condiciona muito a circulação automóvel neste momento. A neve acumulada é de cerca de 5/10cm! A partir do meio do dia só nos pontos mais altos da cidade deverá continuar a nevar pois a temperatura vai agora aumentar e fazer derreter a neve nos locais a cotas mais baixas.



Confirmo!!
E continua a nevar, há estradas cortadas na cidade (o normal) e lá anda a P.Civil a espalhar sal... O caos do costume!! Lá se vai o nosso evento de Carnaval!!


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 12:13)

Por aqui parou.
Deu para descansar a vista e pouco mais.
Resta esperar pela tarde e pela precipitação... mas vai ser difícil.


----------



## snowstorm (15 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

VILA REAL disse:


> Por aqui parou.
> Deu para descansar a vista e pouco mais.
> Resta esperar pela tarde e pela precipitação... mas vai ser difícil.



Mas por Viseu volta a nevar com flocos grandes...


----------



## martinus (15 Fev 2010 às 12:22)

Mogadouro, Bragança

Vi no Freemeteo que estava a cair água-neve em Mogadouro, estou a uns 5 Km da vila (670 metros), fui ver e sim. Cai uma folheca fraca que voa com o vento, junto com alguns pingos de água. Estão 5 C.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 12:26)

Se o GFS acertasse minimamente nas previsões (run das 6), hoje seria uma noite de Carnaval branca e eu poderia-me disfarçar de abominável homem das neves!

http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfstxt.php?cidade=BRAGANÇA


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 12:34)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se o GFS acertasse minimamente nas previsões (run das 6), hoje seria uma noite de Carnaval branca e eu poderia-me disfarçar de abominável homem das neves!
> 
> http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfstxt.php?cidade=BRAGANÇA



Vocês também vão ter neve basta só aguardar pela precipitação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 12:36)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui o manto branco que ainda se juntou até ao meio manhã já se foi ,com a subida da temperatura é só agua muito gelada.

Vento continua moderado a forte e 3.0ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 12:40)

snowstorm disse:


> Mas por Viseu volta a nevar com flocos grandes...



O céu está cinzento mas precipitação... nada.
O Alvão e o Marão têm pouca acumulação (vistos da cidade).
Vamos esperar que essa precipitação suba de Viseu até cá.
Estou esperançado com o decorrer da tarde mas para já... resta esperar.
Gostava de estar em Viseu e ir almoçao ao Cortiço


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 12:49)

Estive a olhar para o radar do IM e a precipitação parece que não quer vir para a região Norte


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 12:50)

começa a chover com maior intensidade


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 12:58)

aqui a neve que acumulou durante a manhão já se foi, neva agora com fraca intensidade, com temperatura de 2ºC, humidade de 76% e pressão de 997mb


----------



## Pinix (15 Fev 2010 às 13:12)

Boa tarde a todos!!
Venho aqui deixar algumas fotos da neve na Guarda. Vai ser um carnaval diferente mas bem branquinho. 
Começou a nevar por volta das 00:30 e tem nevado até agora, no entanto é neve tipo farinha, nem uma bola dá jeito para fazer  mas está muito bonito lá fora.


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 13:24)

Em Bragança... uma desilusão

O sol brilha entre as nuvens por aqui, a temperatura vai subindo 4ºC

Hoje os unicos flocos que vi e parece que vou ver foram os flocos de cereais ao pequeno-almoço

Parabens a quem viu a tão desejada NEVE


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 13:35)

Boa tarde...
Por aqui continua a nevar...
O manto branco é bem superior ao dia 10 de Janeiro...


----------



## carollinalmeida (15 Fev 2010 às 13:38)

Parou de nevar por Viseu há cerca de meia-hora...


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 13:39)

por aqui vai chovendo novamente com mais intensidade.. já quase nao vejo neve.. só no caramulo, mas agora ja nao o vejo..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 13:43)

Por aqui ainda vai caindo uma chuvinha miuda e gelada ,com o vento moderado,dá cá uma sensação mesmo de .

Actuais 3.7ºC e 995.3hpa com 94% HR.


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 13:51)

rodrigom disse:


> por aqui vai chovendo novamente com mais intensidade.. já quase nao vejo neve.. só no caramulo, mas agora ja nao o vejo..



Pois... aqui está tudo fechadinho... neva muito


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 13:56)

Neste momento chove bem puxada a vento .


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 13:56)

MSantos disse:


> Em Bragança... uma desilusão
> 
> O sol brilha entre as nuvens por aqui, a temperatura vai subindo 4ºC
> 
> ...



Calma MSantos, vocês ainda a vão ver de certeza! 
 Sei que será uma grande tortura esta pela qual estão a passar, mas com paciência tudo se resolve. 

Aproveito para dar os parabéns ao pessoal do Norte e Centro! 
Grande dia este de *15/02/2010*!

Obrigado pelas fotos! 



*Marta* disse:


> Bom-dia!!
> 
> Só a neve me faz acordar tão cedo num dia em que não trabalho!!
> A Guarda acordou com uma camada significativa de neve. Continua a nevar copiosamente. É um cenário lindo!!!!
> *Daqui a nada vou tirar fotografias!*!



*Marta*, continuamos à espera das tais fotos que ias tirar no teu passeio matinal...  
Pelas que já aqui colocou o teu vizinho Pinix, têm ai um cenário lindo!


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 14:02)

caramulo disse:


> Pois... aqui está tudo fechadinho... neva muito



sorte! xD


----------



## GARFEL (15 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

BOAS
amanhã 3ª feira gostava de dar um passeio até covilhã ou mesmo guarda se...... ainda tiver neve
se houver uma alma caridosa da zona da guarda ou covilhã ou outra que através de mensagem pessoal me quiser facultar o telemóvel para amanhã cedinho poder perguntar se ainda há acumulação ficaria agradecido
aliás 
muito agradecido


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 14:19)

Segundo informações da minha Mãe continua a nevar em Lamego.


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2010 às 14:34)

Boas.

Caem os primeiros flocos de neve por aqui! 

Estão 3,7ºC, a máxima de hoje. 

Estiveram temperaturas negativas até às 11 da manha, altura em que o sol começou  a espreitar e a aquecer um pouco.

Está a nevar , mas o sol em certos momentos quase atravessa as nuvens, vamos ver se encobre agora! 

Fiquem bem.


----------



## joao henriques (15 Fev 2010 às 14:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> Segundo informações da minha Mãe continua a nevar em Lamego.



acham que pode nevar esta noite na guarda e amnha de manha?estou tentado a arrancar daqui para ver a neve ja que ela nao vem visitar a leziria ribatejana terra de toiros e toreiros!atenção que touro não sou!


----------



## Peixoto (15 Fev 2010 às 14:51)

Em Viseu já deixou de nevar.
Há duas horas atrás nevava como a foto ilustra...






[/URL][/IMG]
Agora que não chove nem neva há que aproveitar ao máximo a neve.
Um bom resto de tarde para todos...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 14:57)

Muito boas fotos pessoal 

No entanto continuo a incitar.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 15:22)

A precepitação não quer chegar a Trás-os-Montes?
Também ela a discriminar-nos?
Grrrrr!!
De manhã foram 40 minutos de micro-flocos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Fev 2010 às 15:40)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*

*NEVA COM MUITA INTENSIDADE EM CAMPEA NO MARAO!!!!*
vejam a web cam das estradas.pt


----------



## granizus (15 Fev 2010 às 15:43)

GARFEL disse:


> BOAS
> amanhã 3ª feira gostava de dar um passeio até covilhã ou mesmo guarda se...... ainda tiver neve
> se houver uma alma caridosa da zona da guarda ou covilhã ou outra que através de mensagem pessoal me quiser facultar o telemóvel para amanhã cedinho poder perguntar se ainda há acumulação ficaria agradecido
> aliás
> muito agradecido



Vem à vontade, nas penhas douradas está tudo, tudo branco. Não sei é se consegues chegar


----------



## mirra (15 Fev 2010 às 15:45)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> *NEVA COM MUITA INTENSIDADE EM CAMPEA NO MARAO!!!!*
> vejam a web cam das estradas.pt



de facto ... so para aqui é que nada... nem frio. nem precipitação.
tudo muito calmo...


----------



## granizus (15 Fev 2010 às 15:47)

Boas pessoal,
Aqui nas penhas douradas começou a nevar às 23:30h de ontem e ainda não parou (agora é só sleet fraquinho). Na estrada que sai de aqui (a 1500m) não se vê o alcatrão e a acumulação é superior a 20 cm. A ver se amanhã dá para sair.
Abraço


----------



## SnowMan (15 Fev 2010 às 15:48)

Acabam de me informar por telefone que em Alfândega da Fé (alt. 550m) tinha começado a chuviscar há cerca de 15 minutos. A temperatura (no carro) rondava os 3º C.


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 15:49)

Por aqui a neve passou a chuva,


----------



## Peixoto (15 Fev 2010 às 16:00)

O fórum continua muito fraco em termos de fotos!!!
Por isso, deixo aqui mais uma foto!!! Já vou na minha terceira...
Hoje Viseu esteve mesmo em grande!!!


----------



## mirra (15 Fev 2010 às 16:06)

Peixoto disse:


> O fórum continua muito fraco em termos de fotos!!!
> Por isso, deixo aqui mais uma foto!!! Já vou na minha terceira...
> Hoje Viseu esteve mesmo em grande!!!



isso e que e tabaco


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2010 às 16:06)

Peixoto disse:


> O fórum continua muito fraco em termos de fotos!!!
> Por isso, deixo aqui mais uma foto!!! Já vou na minha terceira...
> Hoje Viseu esteve mesmo em grande!!!



Embora seja ainda muito cedo para balanços e baseando-me apenas nas fotos que gentilmente aqui foram postadas (e que desde já agradeço), questiono-me:

Não será este um dos maiores nevões dos últimos anos em Viseu?


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2010 às 16:19)

Por aqui a neve está a subir gradualmente de intensidade, embora seja ainda muito pequena... Vamos ver o que dá...


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 16:19)

Lamento informar mas na Campeã não nevou.
A ansiedade é muita!
Aqui por Vila Real não parece que as próximas tragam algo "branco".


----------



## Trapalhadas (15 Fev 2010 às 16:21)

Se vires a imagem das Estradas de Portugal vês que esteve a nevar bem na Campeã pelo menos às 15.05, altura de captação das imagens


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 16:25)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Se vires a imagem das Estradas de Portugal vês que esteve a nevar bem na Campeã pelo menos às 15.05, altura de captação das imagens



Devia ser uma nuvem passageira.
Nem chuvisca... só mesmo céu cinzento.


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

Deve haver aqui alguma confusão. 

Na Campeã nevava forte por volta das 15h, precisamente.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Fev 2010 às 16:36)

Boa tarde! Por castelo branco continua o frio e algum chuvisco gelado, às 16h 3.6C com 95%HR.
Fui à pouco ao castelo e o ambiente que se faz sentir é sem palavras.. Desolador, frio, devem estar 2.5C, o vento sopra com rajadas que me viraram o guarda-chuva das avessas, passam nuvens baixas numa correria!! Enfim, um frio de cortar à faca, até faz chorar os olhos e os dedos custam a fechar.  Ainda encontrei restos de NEVE aqui em cima!


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 16:40)

Bgc disse:


> Deve haver aqui alguma confusão.
> 
> Na Campeã nevava forte por volta das 15h, precisamente.



Não existe confusão.
A zona da Campeã é um microclima (bastante humidade).
Vila Real que está a uns 15 km continua "seca".


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 16:41)

VILA REAL disse:


> Não existe confusão.
> A zona da Campeã é um microclima (bastante humidade).
> Vila Real que está a uns 15 km continua "seca".



Então não podes negar que na Campeã nevava, com o argumento de que Vila Real continuava "seco"


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 16:44)

*Neve corta trânsito em várias vias da cidade e acessos à Serra da Estrela*



> A neve está a condicionar o trânsito nas ruas de maior inclinação da cidade da Guarda e a cortar acessos ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela, disse hoje à Lusa fonte da protecção civil
> 
> Segundo fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) da Guarda, devido ao nevão que se formou durante a madrugada, as ruas mais íngremes da cidade mais alta do país «estão condicionadas».
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 16:47)

Este evento está a preparar-se para ser a maior desilusão do Inverno

Por aqui o céu está encoberto e 4.2ºC estamos à espera da chuva (se vier), porque com esta temperatura neve é dificil a não ser que a chuva faça baixar a temperatura...Enfim


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 16:49)

Por aqui, 2.9ºC e HR 60%, mas resta pouca esperança...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

ai jazus um gajo a ver nevar em campea pelo site das estradas.pt... alias todos os membros viram que estava a nevar.. "Bai má loja" LOOL

pa neve que tem caido isto esta muito fraco de fotos..


----------



## martinus (15 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

Mogadouro

3,5 C., vento moderado, chovem bocadinhos de gelo, sem grande intensidade.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Fev 2010 às 16:54)

Bgc disse:


> Por aqui, 2.9ºC e HR 60%, mas resta pouca esperança...



obvio que sim  ao final desta tarde pelo menos é o que o grafico da utl mostra..


----------



## ACalado (15 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ai jazus um gajo a ver nevar em campea pelo site das estradas.pt... alias todos os membros viram que estava a nevar.. "Bai má loja" LOOL
> 
> pa neve que tem caido isto esta muito fraco de fotos..



Fica o meu contributo 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-covilha-15-02-2010-a-4231.html#post198416


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

MSantos disse:


> Este evento está a preparar-se para ser a maior desilusão do Inverno
> 
> Por aqui o céu está encoberto e 4.2ºC estamos à espera da chuva (se vier), porque com esta temperatura neve é dificil a não ser que a chuva faça baixar a temperatura...Enfim



Brigantinos haja esperança! Ainda hoje conto com fotos e relatos vossos do branco manto!  

Com essa temperatura MSantos e tendo em conta os dados da estação do Fil, a HR estará em torno dos 40%, logo muito bom para a neve!  E depois dela começar a cair a temperatura descerá mais ainda.


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 17:00)

Isso é tudo verdade, actionman, desde que a precipitação queira algo connosco


----------



## Serrano (15 Fev 2010 às 17:03)

Ligaram-me agora do Sarzedo para dizerem que já não neva, mas para ter cuidado na condução quando regressar, visto que ainda acumulou até aos 10 centímetros dentro da localidade.

Eu não "pesco" nada de fotografias, mas se encontrar alguém que tenha, colocarei-as aqui com todo o prazer.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 17:06)

Bgc disse:


> Então não podes negar que na Campeã nevava, com o argumento de que Vila Real continuava "seco"



Não neguei, só disse que devia ter sido por pouco tempo (a pouca quantidade que "agarrou" assim o indica) pois fui ver as imagens às 15:20 e já não caía nada.

A protecção civil nem enviou qualquer aviso aos orgãos de comunicação social como é habitual.
Talvez na próxima sexta as coisas corram melhor para estes lados.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 17:07)

MSantos disse:


> Este evento está a preparar-se para ser a maior desilusão do Inverno
> 
> Por aqui o céu está encoberto e 4.2ºC estamos à espera da chuva (se vier), porque com esta temperatura neve é dificil a não ser que a chuva faça baixar a temperatura...Enfim



Como eu te percebo!!!
Uma desilusão para estas bandas.


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 17:08)

VILA REAL disse:


> *Lamento informar mas na Campeã não nevou.*
> A ansiedade é muita!
> Aqui por Vila Real não parece que as próximas tragam algo "branco".



Não negaste? 

Sem problema, mas foram vários membros a relatar o mesmo. Pode ter sido um episódio de curta duração, mas nevar, nevou! E forte durante aqueles minutos!


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 17:08)

actioman disse:


> Brigantinos haja esperança! Ainda hoje conto com fotos e relatos vossos do branco manto!
> 
> Com essa temperatura MSantos e tendo em conta os dados da estação do Fil, a HR estará em torno dos 40%, logo muito bom para a neve!  E depois dela começar a cair a temperatura descerá mais ainda.



Começo a perder as esperanças *actioman*, mesmo que venha neve será sempre pouca e aqui em Bragança a fasquía é sempre um pouco mais alta se vier sleet ou meia duzia de flocos é um fracasso

Por vezes aqui em Bragança somos os unicos a ver neve, outros dias, (como hoje a precipitação não chega cá, mas há mais marés que marinheiros ou mais Invernos do que Meteoloucos, melhores dias(nevões) virão.

A temperatura vai baixando, por agora 4.0ºC. céu encoberto...


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 17:14)

Bgc disse:


> Não negaste?
> 
> Sem problema, mas foram vários membros a relatar o mesmo. Pode ter sido um episódio de curta duração, mas nevar, nevou! E forte durante aqueles minutos!



Quando vi não havia vestigios de neve e como trabalho num local em que a protecção civil e bombeiros recorrem para fazer avisos pensei que não tivesse nevado.
Tudo bem.
Foi algo que serviu para amostra.
O Sol está a querer aparecer por entre as nuvens.
Parabéns aos felizardos que tiveram algo de jeito (que inveja!!!)


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

VILA REAL disse:


> Quando vi não havia vestigios de neve e como trabalho num local em que a protecção civil e bombeiros recorrem para fazer avisos pensei que não tivesse nevado.
> Tudo bem.
> Foi algo que serviu para amostra.
> O Sol está a querer aparecer por entre as nuvens.
> Parabéns aos felizardos que tiveram algo de jeito (que inveja!!!)



Com precisão, chega-se sempre lá!

Certíssimo


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 17:29)

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3986/imag0171p.jpg
era este o cenário hoje demanhã, mas durou pouco


----------



## Mago (15 Fev 2010 às 17:32)

Trancoso e Guarda com alguma neve hoje de manha

Estradas transitáveis...

1ºC


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 17:33)

Recomeça a neve fraca na Campeã, segundo a câmara das Estradas de Portugal.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

Bgc disse:


> Recomeça a neve fraca na Campeã, segundo a câmara das Estradas de Portugal.



...e na cidade caem uns pingos com um ou outro floco minusculo pelo meio.
Não vamos perder a esperança.... OUVIRAM BRIGANTINOS!!!


----------



## salgado (15 Fev 2010 às 17:52)

Será que vamos ser ainda brindados (Beira Interior) com a precipitação que neste momento está no ribatejo/alentejo (ver imagem de satélite?


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 17:53)

VILA REAL disse:


> ...e na cidade caem uns pingos com um ou outro floco minusculo pelo meio.
> Não vamos perder a esperança.... OUVIRAM BRIGANTINOS!!!



Indica o caminho à neve, diz-lhe para apanhar o IP4 

Pode ser que ainda cá chegue alguma coisita mas acho que este evento  já tem o carimbo de: FRACASSO TOTAL

Por agora 3.5ºC


----------



## salgado (15 Fev 2010 às 17:54)

Mago disse:


> Trancoso e Guarda com alguma neve hoje de manha
> 
> Estradas transitáveis...
> 
> 1ºC



Alguma? Na Guarda acumularam quase 10 cm e aqui no Sabugal cerca de 5, mais do que em 10 de Janeiro! Arriscaria mesmo a dizer que nunca vi em 10 anos tamanha acumulação aqui, isto cerca das 9 da manhã.


----------



## amarusp (15 Fev 2010 às 18:01)

Chuva fraca, temperatura de 4,7ºC e 16mm de precipitação.


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

Ainda por Bragança, com céu encoberto e 4,1º. Estou esperançado de ver neve a cair do céu, no chão fartei-me ontem, na Sanábria.


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 18:04)

O limpa-neves passou agora em frente a minha casa, a caminho da Serra de Nogueira. Será um aviso? 

O céu encobriu ainda mais agora, assumindo um aspecto mais denso. Pelo radar e satélite mantenho alguma esperança para o dia de hoje. 

2.5ºC

HR 60%


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2010 às 18:14)

Está um céu de neve, nuvens compactas, o sol já desapareceu, vamos ter fé...


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 18:18)

Começa a nevar na zona Sul da cidade! 

Flocos muito pequenos


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 18:18)

Neva em Bragança!!!


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 18:20)

Apanhando o que cai com o casaco, parece mais graupel, neste momento!


----------



## DRC (15 Fev 2010 às 18:21)

salgado disse:


> Alguma? Na Guarda acumularam quase 10 cm e aqui no Sabugal cerca de 5, mais do que em 10 de Janeiro! Arriscaria mesmo a dizer que nunca vi em 10 anos tamanha acumulação aqui, isto cerca das 9 da manhã.



Segundo o que me disseram á uns 10 minutos no Sabugal a neve está a passar a chuva e a neve acumulada está a começar a derreter. Alguém confirma?


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2010 às 18:22)

Bgc disse:


> Começa a nevar na zona Sul da cidade!
> 
> Flocos muito pequenos




Aqui já tivemos essa fase. Nevou durante 3 horas uma quantidade insignificante de neve, agora já parou...

Era melhor que não tivesse nevado nada, assim a desilusão é ainda maior! 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## salgado (15 Fev 2010 às 18:27)

DRC disse:


> Segundo o que me disseram á uns 10 minutos no Sabugal a neve está a passar a chuva e a neve acumulada está a começar a derreter. Alguém confirma?



Infelizmente é verdade! Mas a neve começou a derreter desde o meio da manhã...


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2010 às 18:45)

Na zona norte de Bragança cairam uns flocos muito pequenos, vamos ver se isto anima...


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 18:54)

o maior nevão que me lembro... Zonas com 30 cm de neve...


----------



## lightning bolt (15 Fev 2010 às 19:01)

confirmou-se o meu receio a vertente norte da Serra da estrela ficou novamente a ver literalmente  passar a neve por cima das nossas cabeças.
O Fohen voltou a fazer das suas!!!
Parabens aos contemplados


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

caramulo disse:


> o maior nevão que me lembro... Zonas com 30 cm de neve...



espectaculo 

tenho amigos ai que nao devem conseguir sair de casa.. xD


----------



## TiagoFCR (15 Fev 2010 às 19:14)

Boa noite. Há bastante tempo que não postava nada aqui no fórum. Regresso hoje para deixar umas imagens da neve em Viseu. Foi um dos maiores nevões da ultima década quanto a mim.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 19:30)

Bragança como é que é! Já acumula!  Se não for hoje, têm uma semana muito promissora, por isso... 

Grande regresso TiagoFCR, isso sim são fotografias de sonho! Obrigado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 19:32)

Boas noites!

Por aqui o frio ainda continua instalado pela zona .

A tarde foi de aguaceiros por vezes moderados e muita chuva miudinha gelada puxada a vento pareciam alfinetes a espetar na careca do rapaz .

Neste momento continua a chover com muito vento,com 3.3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 1.1ºC / 3.8ºC.


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 19:32)

actioman disse:


> Bragança como é que é! Já acumula!  Se não for hoje, têm uma semana muito promissora, por isso...
> 
> Grande regresso TiagoFCR, isso sim são fotografias de sonho! Obrigado



Nadinha, parou logo...


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 19:36)

Nós aqui pela zona de Viseu vamos ter de esperar por sexta para ver mais neve...


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 19:46)

Por aqui continuam a cair uns flocos puxados a vento da Guarda ou do Caramulo!
O que vale é que tenho um candeeiro mesmo à frente de casa...assim posso contar os que caêm!


----------



## GARFEL (15 Fev 2010 às 19:50)

tenho um candeeiro mesmo à frente de casa...assim posso contar os que caêm!

AHAHAHHHHHHHAAH

TÁ BOA


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 19:53)

caramulo disse:


> Nós aqui pela zona de Viseu vamos ter de esperar por sexta para ver mais neve...



se as previsoes continuarem como estao deve nevar a cotas baixas por aqui outra vez..


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 19:58)

por aqui começa a nevar bem...pelo menos em frente ao meu candeeiro!


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 19:59)

rodrigom disse:


> se as previsoes continuarem como estao deve nevar a cotas baixas por aqui outra vez..



e precipitação???  a mim parece-me menos


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 20:04)

Neve moderada 

Finalmente!!


----------



## joao henriques (15 Fev 2010 às 20:06)

caramulo disse:


> e precipitação???  a mim parece-me menos



estou neste momento a caminho da guarda  sera que vejo nevar durante a noite?


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Fev 2010 às 20:07)

Em primeiro lugar... Obrigado a todos os que partilharam fotos!

Por aqui foi uma madrugada e um dia de desilusão... pois a neve caiu a pouquíssimos km's daqui e acho que até a cotas mais baixas.... Não sei o que se passa? 

Mas vou deixar as lamentações para outro lado, acho que até há um tópico próprio para isto, e penso que vou começar a frequentar, pelo menos no que toca a nevões.

Por agora:

Céu Encoberto (por vezes caiem uma pingas).
Temperatura: *4.5ºC*
HR: 90%
Vento moderado.
Temperatura sentida: -1ºC


Temperaturas de Hoje:

Mín. *2.3ºC*
Máx. *5.3ºC*
Raj. Máx. *70.6 km/h*
Prec. *10.0 mm*

Agora vou mas é aproveitar a noite de Carnaval... Um Bom Carnaval para todos!


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 20:16)

Parece-me que Bragança se vai disfarçar de branco para esta noite...neva bem agora!


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 20:23)

joao henriques disse:


> estou neste momento a caminho da guarda  sera que vejo nevar durante a noite?[/QUO
> 
> talvez... o mais provavel será até à meia-noite... depois a temperatura a 850 já me parece muito elevada...


----------



## Mirandela (15 Fev 2010 às 20:24)

Eu por aqui e que nada ainda tenho esperanças mas....tou a 10k m a norte de Mirandela a 400m de altitude


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 20:26)

*Mau tempo: Várias estradas do distrito de Viseu mantêm-se cortadas devido à neve*


> Várias estradas ainda se encontram cortadas ao trânsito ao início da noite de hoje no distrito de Viseu, devido à neve acumulada ao longo do dia, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro.
> 
> Segundo a mesma fonte, está cortada a Estrada Nacional (EN) 230, entre o Caramulo e Águeda, e a municipal 1056, que liga o Caramulo a Caselho.
> 
> ...


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Mau tempo: Várias estradas do distrito de Viseu mantêm-se cortadas devido à neve*



Aqui não há limpa-neves... eheheheh


----------



## amarusp (15 Fev 2010 às 20:33)

Em Loriga, uns inscriveis 6,6ºC e não chove, vento fraco.


----------



## rodrigom (15 Fev 2010 às 20:35)

caramulo disse:


> Aqui não há limpa-neves... eheheheh



passou um agora em tondela devia ir pra i..

quanto à precipitaçao que dizes que é menos.. tambem acho mas pode ser que mude até lá e aumente a precipitaçao


----------



## caramulo (15 Fev 2010 às 20:39)

rodrigom disse:


> passou um agora em tondela devia ir pra i..
> 
> quanto à precipitaçao que dizes que é menos.. tambem acho mas pode ser que mude até lá e aumente a precipitaçao [/ já não vai nevar mais... só chuva, parece-me!


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 20:47)

Por aqui continua a nevar...mas os flocos aínda são pequenos...mas já dá para disfrutrar!
Bem eu vou sair pegar no carro e rumar até altitudes mais elevadas!


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 21:15)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui continua a nevar...mas os flocos aínda são pequenos...mas já dá para disfrutrar!
> Bem eu vou sair pegar no carro e rumar até altitudes mais elevadas!



Também vou agora dar uma volta que terminará com uma subida à Serra de Nogueira


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 21:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Parece-me que Bragança se vai disfarçar de branco para esta noite...neva bem agora!



Não acumulou nada ainda e se continuar a nevar com temperaturas positivas e com fraca intensidade duvido muito que acumule neve na cidade

Por agora 1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 21:42)

Por cá continua a chover desde ontem das 23h30m quase sem parar ,vento muito,com 3.5ºC.


----------



## Bgc (15 Fev 2010 às 21:58)

MSantos disse:


> Não acumulou nada ainda e se continuar a nevar com temperaturas positivas e com fraca intensidade duvido muito que acumule neve na cidade
> 
> Por agora 1ºC



Aqui já vai acumulando alguma coisa. 

Neste momento parece-me que a quantidade de neve é que tem sido muito pouca, não será tanto o factor temperatura a contribuir para que não acumule.

Registo agora 0.0ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2010 às 22:05)

Uma horita de graupel deixou já alguma acumulação.


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Fev 2010 às 22:11)

Em Vila Real começou a chuviscar (muito pouco) e estão 4ºC.


----------



## Peixoto (15 Fev 2010 às 22:17)

Será que alguém mais informado nestas matérias me pode dizer se está prevista neve para amanhã de manhã na Guarda.
É que preciso de ir de Viseu à Covilhã e gostava de estar preparado para um possível encerramento da A23 junto à Guarda.
Depois do que se assistiu hoje na A25 (automobilistas parados durante duas horas junto a Vouzela) tudo é possível neste país.
Obrigado a quem me responder


----------



## salgado (15 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

Aqui chove moderadamente dando a "machadada final" no evento. A célula sempre chegou cá, pena ter-se desencontrado com o frio! Já foi bom, talvex haja mais lá para sábado!


----------



## bartotaveira (15 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Boas.


Por aqui cai neve muito miúda com alguma intensidade e começa a acumular em alguns sítios. Temperatura actual 0.7ºC e a cair bem rápido.


Passei à alguns minutos pela serra da Padrela, cai neve miúda com muita intensidade. Tem acumulação de 2cm a partir do 950m,  aos 1100m de altitude estão -3ºC. Por lá o cenário é espetacular, não é preciso limpa para-brisas porque a neve simplesmente não para no vidro! A neve na estrada "dança" ao sabor do vento forte, um verdadeiro cenário polar! 

Fiquem bem.


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2010 às 23:13)

Boa noite

Aqui por Bragança por vezes caiem uns mini flocos a temperatura é de 1.1ºC

Será que ainda podemos ter neve a sério amanha?


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

Eu fui dar o giro do costume e é assim no São Bartolomeu havia uma acumulação mínima, depois fui até ao cruzamento da Srª da Serra e havia acumulação nas bermas logo a partir do cruzamento de Nogueira, no cruzamento da Srª da Serra a estrada que dava para o Santuário estava toda branca uma vez que aí passam poucos carros...depois virei e vim embora!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Chuva e vento,não para,com 3.7ºC.


----------



## CSOF (15 Fev 2010 às 23:37)

por aqui estão 2ºC, tem estado a descer a temperatura, humidade de 88%, oressão de 994,8 mb, mas não chove. a minha davis vantage está por dias, vou dizendo adeus à minha lacrosse


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Fev 2010 às 23:55)

Por aqui continua a nevar...mas tens que olhar para o candeeiro...


----------



## miguelgjm (16 Fev 2010 às 00:42)

Por Castro daire caem, não diria mini, mas sim micro flocos de neve neste momento!

P.s - Viagem de autocarro covilhã-Viseu,hoje de manhã de autocarro, com companhia constante do elemento branco


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2010 às 09:16)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2010*



Silknet disse:


> Neva forte em VISEU!



Tirei 66fotos e vídeos.

ou alojar no Youtube, e mais meia hora já podem ver...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2010 às 09:49)

http://www.youtube.com/LusoMeteo#p/a/u/0/Ym5z5PMRmcg

Nada de geito, para além de se ter perdido alguma qualidade a carregar para o Youtube...

Se me arranjarem o símbolo do Meteot, eu ponho nas fotos e passo as melhores ou as pedidas para aqui, claramente com mais qualidade.


----------



## Serrano (16 Fev 2010 às 12:28)

Já derreteu muita neve no Sarzedo, devido à chuva fraca e ao nevoeiro, mas mantém-se um manto branco bem visível, com o termómetro a registar 5 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2010 às 12:49)

Bons dias !

Por aqui mais uma noite de chuva sem parar,com a subida das temperaturas muito lentamente.
Neste momento o céu continua encoberto,vento fraco,chuva muito fraca.

Actuais 7.1ºC e 990.3hpa.


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 13:38)

Pedro disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/LusoMeteo#p/a/u/0/Ym5z5PMRmcg
> 
> Nada de geito, para além de se ter perdido alguma qualidade a carregar para o Youtube...
> 
> Se me arranjarem o símbolo do Meteot, eu ponho nas fotos e passo as melhores ou as pedidas para aqui, claramente com mais qualidade.



Que bela acumulações Pedro!  Tiveram momentos muito bons! . Gostei da tua apresentação com uns toques de radicalismo no inclinar das imagens! 

No entanto acho que o evento e si merece que coloques uma boa selecção de fotos (dessas com as acumulações maiores), na respectiva secção: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/4/, podias fazer um resumo das temperaturas e outras variáveis meteorológicas e assim sim ficava com o nível que merece um acontecimento desses! 

Parabéns sortudo!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2010 às 14:34)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui neste momento tudo calmo ,sem chuva e vento.

Actuais 7.7ºC e 989.2hpa.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Fev 2010 às 14:47)

Boas Tardes!  

Dia cinzento de chuva fraca e vento fraco.

Actuais: 8.2ºC / 93%

Prec. *4.5 mm*


----------



## caramulo (16 Fev 2010 às 15:35)

Sigo com 6,6 ºc...
Penso que será difícil nevar nos próximos dias por esta zona...
O que pensam vocês?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2010 às 15:36)

Por aqui voltou novamente a chuva fraca,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Fev 2010 às 16:56)

Como já foi referido noutro tópico, a estação do IPB (Bragança) já está online.

http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php

É possivel consultar os dados dos últimos 3 meses.

É uma Davis com sensores Solar+UV e medição de temperatura do solo.

Condições actuais no IPB:

Temperatura     	8.1°C
Vento 	0.0 km/hr de ESE   
Humidade 	71%
Precipitação 	0.3 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2010 às 16:59)

Por cá continua a chuva,céu encoberto,vento moderado,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## rodrigom (16 Fev 2010 às 17:15)

caramulo disse:


> Sigo com 6,6 ºc...
> Penso que será difícil nevar nos próximos dias por esta zona...
> O que pensam vocês?



eu tambem acho.. entao esta ultima run das 12h ainda mais certezas me deu disso.. cada vez tira mais a precipitação de sexta..


----------



## MSantos (16 Fev 2010 às 18:43)

Aqui em Bragança ainda estamos a recuperar do nevão que não houve ontem, por agora registo 6ºC e chuvinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2010 às 19:11)

Chuva muita fraca,vento fraco,com 7.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.7ºC / 8.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2010 às 21:29)

Por aqui a  não desiste,vento fraco,com 7.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

Chuva fraca,com 7.6ºC e 990.4hpa.

Até amanhã .


----------



## Z13 (16 Fev 2010 às 23:23)

Boa noite, companheiros!

Cá estou de novo, depois de uns dias pelo litoral, e nem vou comentar a desilusão do dia de ontem....

Aqui por casa, pelos vistos, as temperaturas do dia de hoje variaram entre os *+1,1ºC* e os *+10,2ºC*.

A precipitação total ficou apenas em *1,3mm*



Dos dias que estive fora, destaco os *-6,5ºC* da madrugada de domingo... e é tudo!



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2010 às 23:29)

Z13 disse:


> Boa noite, companheiros!
> 
> Cá estou de novo, depois de uns dias pelo litoral, e nem vou comentar a desilusão do dia de ontem....



  Ontem apenas animou um pouco por altura da hora do jantar, fui com o Dan ao restaurante no início da serra da Nogueira. Um pouco mais de neve a cair foi apenas o que faltou num fim-de-semana prolongado por terras de Bragança, muito bem passado.


----------



## Serrano (17 Fev 2010 às 10:16)

Pelo Sarzedo ainda há neve nas bermas da estrada, a que ficou encostada pela limpeza, e alguns vestígios dentro da localidade e nos campos, mas com tendência a desaparecer na totalidade, visto que estava nevoeiro e 5.5 graus.


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2010 às 10:35)

Bom dia 


5,3ºC e nevoeiro.

4,2ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Fev 2010 às 13:54)

actioman disse:


> Que bela acumulações Pedro!  Tiveram momentos muito bons! . Gostei da tua apresentação com uns toques de radicalismo no inclinar das imagens!
> 
> No entanto acho que o evento e si merece que coloques uma boa selecção de fotos (dessas com as acumulações maiores), na respectiva secção: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/4/, podias fazer um resumo das temperaturas e outras variáveis meteorológicas e assim sim ficava com o nível que merece um acontecimento desses!
> 
> Parabéns sortudo!!!



Ontem fui ao MediaMarkt de Aveiro e comprei umna máquina fotográfica nova, mas ainda nada  de jeito.Enfim, sempre é melhor...
Em relação a dados de temeratura, posso dar os dados de máxima e mínima e as 3/4 observaçõies diárias que faço, assim como a quantidad e de precipitação.Para além disso, só a hora das fotos.Ainda assim, preciso do icone do Fórum, para pôr no canto das imagens...(a foto do pé é para ti)...
------------

Por Viseu depois de uma madrugada com chuva por vzes forte, acumulado de 16.7mm até às 8h, mínima de 6ºC(ou menos) e ausência de vento, o sol quer brilhar, nuvens aixas em dissipação e neblina a Sul e Oeste.

Quando saí de casa, às 8h, a pressãoestava em queda, a 987hPa, senso que chegou aos 985hPa durante a madrugada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui desde de domingo de manhã que o sol não aparecia,hoje finalmente já veio picar o ponto .

Mais uma noite de chuva por estas bandas,neste momento vão caindo aguaceiros,por vezes moderados,vento com alguma intensidade.

Actuais 10.1ºC e 997.6hpa.


----------



## amarusp (17 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

Boa noite.
2,9ºC e 17 mm de precipitaçao acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2010 às 20:02)

Boas noites!

Então por aqui a tarde já foi para limpar o céu de nuvens ,estando neste momento totalmente limpo,com a respectiva descida da temperatura.

Actuais 5.4ºC e com a pressão a subir 1002.7hpa.


----------



## Z13 (17 Fev 2010 às 22:05)

Boa noite

Resumo do dia:

*T. mín: +3,2ºC*

*T. máx: +7,9ºC*

Precipitação total: *1,0mm*

Temperatura actual de *+3,6ºC*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2010 às 22:36)

Tudo calmo ,céu limpo,vento fraco de W,com 4.0ºC.

Máxima de hoje 11.2ºC.


----------



## amarusp (18 Fev 2010 às 07:51)

1,2ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (18 Fev 2010 às 11:53)

O dia amanheceu com geada, sendo que às 9H, segundo a rede de estações do IM, a Covilhã era uma das 3 estações com temperatura negativa [-0,4ºC]; as outras eram Montalegre e as Penhas Douradas.

Por agora, segue enevoado...


----------



## actioman (18 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

Pedro disse:


> Ontem fui ao MediaMarkt de Aveiro e comprei umna máquina fotográfica nova, mas ainda nada  de jeito.Enfim, sempre é melhor...
> Em relação a dados de temeratura, posso dar os dados de máxima e mínima e as 3/4 observaçõies diárias que faço, assim como a quantidad e de precipitação.Para além disso, só a hora das fotos.Ainda assim, preciso do icone do Fórum, para pôr no canto das imagens...(*a foto do pé é para ti*)...
> ------------
> 
> ...



Haaa meu malandro!  E eu bem que desconfiei de plágio... 

Parabéns pela "mánica"  Agora é que vai ser, e venha mais um nevão para a estreia da menina!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2010 às 14:07)

Boas tardes !

O dia por aqui nasceu de céu nublado por nuvens altas,muita geada.

Neste momento o céu está mais carregado de nuvens,vento fraco.

Actuais 6.5ºC e a pressão a descer 998.8hpa


----------



## amarusp (18 Fev 2010 às 19:05)

Céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco, temperatura de 3,0ºC e  0,5 mm de precipitação


----------



## amarusp (18 Fev 2010 às 20:19)

2,3ºC e a lua bem visivel!!


----------



## Mjhb (18 Fev 2010 às 20:23)

Por cá bastou uma média de 0.7km/h, uma rajada de 1.4km/h e algumas nuvens para em 5min subir a temperatura de 4.6 para 5.3ºC!!!

Actuais 5.1ºC e 74%HR.


----------



## amarusp (18 Fev 2010 às 20:58)

Agora 1,8ºC, bastante acumulaçao de neve a partir dos 1500/1600m.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Fev 2010 às 22:11)

Ausência de vento e temperatura em queda, pressão em escalada, com actuais 998Hpa.

Actuais 3.9ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2010 às 22:54)

Boas noites!

Hi Hi por aqui ,o céu já passou a estrelado ,depois ter estado todo o dia encoberto,sem que nada acontecesse em todo o dia,tirando o da noite que ficou por cá instalado todo o dia,mais claro o céu na direção W,e mais carregado na direção sul e este.

Actuais 5.6ºC e 998.7hpa.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.1ºC / 7.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Fev 2010 às 23:56)

Boa noite!

Neste momento estão *+0,6ºC*, que marcam a mínima do dia!

A máxima foi alcançada ás 14h45 com *+8,8ºC*.


Creio que vamos atingir os negativos nas próximas horas, o que não estava previsto pelos modelos...



z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2010 às 01:21)

Por aqui me despeço já no vermelho do termómetro!


*-0,2ºC*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## amarusp (19 Fev 2010 às 07:21)

Céu nublado e 1,9ºC.
Bom fim de semana.


----------



## Serrano (19 Fev 2010 às 10:09)

Registei uma mínima de 2.5 graus, mas mesmo assim permanece a neve nas bermas da estrada, está resistente...


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2010 às 10:17)

Mínima de *-1,3ºC*, com formação de geada.


Muito sol neste momento e *+6,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2010 às 14:04)

Boas tardes !

FS há porta !

Hoje por aqui,alvorada já foi com sol ,céu limpo,vento fraco,com um bocadinho de .

Neste momento o céu já com muitas nuvens soltas,vento mais de puxado de N,ao sol até se está bem ,onde não haja vento .

Actual 12.2ºC e com a pressão nos 1008.2hpa.

Agora a volta de tarde é Idanha-a-Nova e Penamacor,até logo


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Fev 2010 às 14:57)

Boas.


Por estranho que possa parecer, estão a cair alguns flocos de neve, ainda assim bem visíveis... 

O céu está parcialmente nublado e o sol espreita de tempos a tempos, mas ainda assim a precipitação chega em forma de neve ao solo...

Não tenho informação de temperatura aqui, as devem estar aí uns 4 ou 5ºC, estranho...


Fiquem bem.


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2010 às 15:03)

amarusp disse:


> Agora 1,8ºC, bastante acumulaçao de neve a partir dos 1500/1600m.



Na imagem de satélite desta manhã, via-se bastante neve na Serra da Estrela.









Ontem na Torre:







Hoje, vista das Penhas Douradas (1270m):


----------



## vitamos (19 Fev 2010 às 15:19)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 
> Por estranho que possa parecer, estão a cair alguns flocos de neve, ainda assim bem visíveis...
> ...



Plausível... Dia propicio a isso. Temperaturas baixas em altitude tanto a 500 como a 850hPa... Condições para que no caso de precipitação possa ocorrer queda de neve com temperaturas ligeiramente positivas. 4ºC embora seja já relativamente alto ainda é uma temperatura possível para tal fenómeno.


----------



## joao paulo (19 Fev 2010 às 15:33)

Confirmo!!! Caíram  alguns flocos de neve por aqui


----------



## PedroNTSantos (19 Fev 2010 às 15:45)

joao paulo disse:


> Confirmo!!! Caíram  alguns flocos de neve por aqui



Está a ficar escuro para os lados da Serra...Virá por aí alguma surpresa?!


----------



## joao paulo (19 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Está a ficar escuro para os lados da Serra...Virá por aí alguma surpresa?!



Não me parece! Algum vento de Norte-Noroeste que arrasta algumas nuvens que deixam uma precipitação ocasional sob a forma de neve aqui na encosta.


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2010 às 16:16)

A precipitação está no vale de Manteigas.
Cai um aguaceiro de neve, neste momento.


----------



## godzila (19 Fev 2010 às 16:26)

aqui tambem nevou durante alguns minutos poucos mas uns trpos enormes isto prde prometer


----------



## Ronny (19 Fev 2010 às 16:30)

Por aqui caiu agua\neve, mas acima dos 800 esteve a nevar.. aguaceiros..


----------



## rodrigom (19 Fev 2010 às 17:35)

vim agora da torre na serra da estrela e há coisa de 1 hora quando sai de lá estava a nevar


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Fev 2010 às 19:54)

vitamos disse:


> Plausível... Dia propicio a isso. Temperaturas baixas em altitude tanto a 500 como a 850hPa... Condições para que no caso de precipitação possa ocorrer queda de neve com temperaturas ligeiramente positivas. 4ºC embora seja já relativamente alto ainda é uma temperatura possível para tal fenómeno.




Este "caso" acaba de se tornar ainda mais estranho. Cheguei a casa e para meu espanto, na consola da minha estação vi que a temperatura máxima do dia foi 7.8ºC às 15:10, portanto cerca de 15 minutos depois de ter caído neve. 

Não parece estranho isto?


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Fev 2010 às 20:26)

Por cá, por mais incrível que pareça, foi um dia mais frio aqui que no Campo, estação oficial do Im. A mínima foi de -0.6ºC, no Campo foi de 0.7ºC e a máxima foi de 8.3ºC, no Campo foi de 8.5ºC.

A tarde foi marcada por muitas nuvens, cumulunimbus pequenos, cumulus e stratocumulus, que foram deixando precipitação, ainda que sem acmulação ainda.

O vento foi fraco, moderado à tarde, e agora está mesmo nulo, sendo que a direcção mais usual foi de W/NW.

Actuais 4.4ºC, 72%HR e chuva fraca.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2010 às 21:39)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 2,8ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-2,6ºC / 8,6ºC (manhã com bastante geada)


----------



## Mjhb (19 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

Por cá despeço com 3.0ºC e 81%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2010 às 22:54)

Boas noites!

Céu limpo,vento fraco de W,com 4,3ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 3.2ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2010 às 23:36)

Um pequeno aguaceiro com chuva e alguma neve. 2,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonaslor (19 Fev 2010 às 23:41)

Boa noite, neste momento, céu nublado com temp de 1,1ºC.
Durante a tarde caíram aguaceiros de neve.


----------



## jpmartins (19 Fev 2010 às 23:48)

Boa noite
Aproveitei o dia de férias para ir até à Serra da Estrela, não foi preciso subir muito para ver os primeiros flocos de neve, a certa altura tive que desistir da subida, pois nevava com grande intensidade, e a visibilidade era reduzida.
Foi a segunda vez que vi nevar, maravilhoso, não há palavras para descrever.


----------



## rodrigom (20 Fev 2010 às 00:44)

começa a chover por aqui


----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2010 às 04:05)

Caiu um aguaceiro de neve por aqui durante esta madrugada não sei bem a que hora. Só sei que o capot do carro tem alguma neve por cima, deve ter sido uma nuvem passageira. Neste momento céu nublado com abertas e temperatura de 1,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2010 às 08:44)

Por cá não choveu durante a noite, ou se choveu foi sem acumulação nem no pluviómetro nem no chão.Tºmáx de 8.3ºC, tºMín de -0.6ºC, hr máx de 98%, hr mín de 53% e rajada máx de 9.4km/h.

Neste momento, o céu está com abertas, neblina e o disco solar bem definido entre a neblina .

Actuais 2.8ºC e 99%HR.

Mínima de 1.0ºC


----------



## jonaslor (20 Fev 2010 às 08:58)

Bom dia.
Antes de me deitar ontem verifiquei que no meteoblue previa durante a madrugada alguma neve para esta zona. E até caíram aguaceiros de neve, havendo um pouco de acumulação acima de 900m.
No meu telhado ainda se nota um pouco de neve que caiu. Ficam alguns registos.










ver mais fotos:

http://loriganet.blogspot.com/2010/02/frio-em-loriga-com-neve-cair.html


----------



## salgado (20 Fev 2010 às 10:11)

Aqui por volta das 8 da manhã caiu um pequeno aguaceiro de neve, só deu para regalar a vista...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2010 às 12:19)

Finalmente fotos da estação:
http://img148.imageshack.us/i/bild0002.jpg/
http://img716.imageshack.us/i/bild0004.jpg/
http://img96.imageshack.us/i/bild0003.jpg/
http://img294.imageshack.us/i/bild0005.jpg/
http://img22.imageshack.us/i/bild0007b.jpg/

E do bom tempo, ainda que temporário que se faz sentir, agora com vento, e que vai agradando aos meus _perros_:








p.s. não liguem à temperatura na estação.


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2010 às 13:37)

Pedro disse:


> Finalmente fotos da estação:
> 
> 
> E do bom tempo, ainda que temporário que se faz sentir, agora com vento, e que vai agradando aos meus _perros_:
> ...



O que é que a estação tem a ver com o seguimento interior centro 

deves meter aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/24/


----------



## rozzo (20 Fev 2010 às 13:43)

Pessoal aí do interior Norte e Centro perto dos sistemas montanhosos mais altos 

Eu suspeito que seja provável as cotas previstas para estas próximas frentes, em particular nos momentos de chuva mais intensa e maior humidade, já com bastante ar "quente", estejam estimadas por baixo na previsão, ou seja que na verdade a cota de neve real seja mais elevada. Isto dados os perfis e temperaturas esperados, aliados à elevada HR.

Por isso quem por aí registar relatos/observações de onde andam as cotas por essas zonas, para poder comparar com as previsões, e assim aproveitar o evento para ajustar as previsões de cotas, é bastante útil!


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2010 às 13:54)

rozzo disse:


> Pessoal aí do interior Norte e Centro perto dos sistemas montanhosos mais altos
> 
> Eu suspeito que seja provável as cotas previstas para estas próximas frentes, em particular nos momentos de chuva mais intensa e maior humidade, já com bastante ar "quente", estejam estimadas por baixo na previsão, ou seja que na verdade a cota de neve real seja mais elevada. Isto dados os perfis e temperaturas esperados, aliados à elevada HR.
> 
> Por isso quem por aí registar relatos/observações de onde andam as cotas por essas zonas, para poder comparar com as previsões, e assim aproveitar o evento para ajustar as previsões de cotas, é bastante útil!



sim rozzo ainda agora estive a ver o perfil vertical aqui para a minha zona e vendo as cotas do gfs penso com a entrada da frente as cota neve deverá ser acima dos 1200m/1300m valores que se aproxima com o que o gfs do meteopt refere embora claro existe sempre factores locais que podem diminuir a cota momentaneamente  neste momento a cota de neve andará pelos 1200m ou mais... tenho 6.7ºc


----------



## Serrano (20 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

Também nevou no Sarzedo durante a noite, originando uma micro acumulação que durou até ao início da manhã. A mínima ficou-se pelos 0 graus, registando-se actualmente uns simpáticos 7ºC, que derretem as perspectivas de neve para a próxima noite, mas vamos esperar...


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Fev 2010 às 18:41)

Bem este tópico tá complicado de abrir hoje. 

Amigo Pedro, não leves a mal, *atenção!!!*, para a próxima reduz as fotos no Paint ou assim para ficarem mais leves e mais pequenas, mesmo que percam um pouco de qualidade, mas a mensagem passa na mesma.


---------------

Por aqui por vezes já vão caindo uns pingos, vento moderado de SE.

Temperatura nos *8.7ºC*.


Mínima de *1.6ºC*.

Esta madrugada ainda choveu fraco com a temperatura a rondar os *2ºC*.


----------



## Bgc (20 Fev 2010 às 19:04)

Temperatura em queda, vamos com 3.6ºC.

Creio que Bragança voltará a ver neve em boa quantidade esta noite.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 19:29)

Bgc disse:


> Temperatura em queda, vamos com 3.6ºC.
> 
> Creio que Bragança voltará a ver neve em boa quantidade esta noite.



Achas? Só espero que tenhas razão!!! Estou disposto a pernoitar!


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2010 às 19:40)

Por cá chuva ainda não, mas já regressou o vento moderado de Sul/Este.

Actuais 8.3ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Fev 2010 às 20:29)

Ola! estou pela guarda e estão 3º no alto da cidade. será de esperar neve por aqui? a que horas é que chegará a precipitação a esta zona?

cumps


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2010 às 20:52)

A precipitação, a meu ver, há-de chegar por volta das 22/22:30h!
-------------------------
No entretanto, ligeira subida das temperaturas, devido á humidade e vento fortes.
Por cá vento já atinge os 20km/h de rajada e 11km7H de médias nos últimos 2min.

Actuais 8.9ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## RaFa (20 Fev 2010 às 21:23)

Em Seia neste momento vento moderado c/rajadas fortes e chuva moderada.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Fev 2010 às 21:30)

Começa a chover pingas enormes, queda da temperatura, subida da humidade e vento moderado, média de 8.6km/h e rajada de 20.6km/h.

Actuais 8.7ºC e 64%HR.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (20 Fev 2010 às 21:37)

E também já chove pela Covilhã, com a temperatura a rondar os 5ºC na cidade. Eu arriscaria, uma previsão de cota de neve, neste momento, nos 1100 a 1200 metros, aqui na região.

O pessoal da Guarda poderá, eventualmente, confirmar este meu palpite relatando o que se passa na parte alta da cidade. Isto apesar da multiplicidade de factores que podem afectar as cotas de neve, mesmo em locais, como a Covilhã e a Guarda, afastados por apenas 40 km.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2010 às 21:43)

Boas noites!

Pela manhã céu limpo,com aumento das nuvens ao longo do dia,estando neste momento encoberto,por enquanto não chove,vento moderado.

Actuais 8.9ºC e com a pressão a descer 1007.2hpa.

Temperaturas de hoje 2.1ºC / 12.0ºC.


----------



## salgado (20 Fev 2010 às 21:49)

Aqui cerca de 5º e chove moderadamente. O vento também é moderado. Na Guarda estará a nevar?!


----------



## Bgc (20 Fev 2010 às 21:51)

Por aqui, 2.4ºC e à espera da precipitação


----------



## joao paulo (20 Fev 2010 às 22:08)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> E também já chove pela Covilhã, com a temperatura a rondar os 5ºC na cidade. Eu arriscaria, uma previsão de cota de neve, neste momento, nos 1100 a 1200 metros, aqui na região.
> 
> O pessoal da Guarda poderá, eventualmente, confirmar este meu palpite relatando o que se passa na parte alta da cidade. Isto apesar da multiplicidade de factores que podem afectar as cotas de neve, mesmo em locais, como a Covilhã e a Guarda, afastados por apenas 40 km.



Por aí, embora a temperatura esteja em ligeira queda,  registando cerca de 4º C por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2010 às 22:26)

Por aqui já vai com alguma intensidade,com o vento mais forte,com 8.2ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 22:55)

Como é que está a Guarda?


----------



## Ronny (20 Fev 2010 às 23:01)

Por aqui cai água\neve.. acredito que a cotas superiores aos 800 metros aqui na zona, esteja a cair um bom nevão..


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 23:03)

Ronny disse:


> Por aqui cai água\neve.. acredito que a cotas superiores aos 800 metros aqui na zona, esteja a cair um bom nevão..



Boas Ronny se tivesse por aí ia até à Santinha que aí então já deve estar a nevar...!


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

E parece que a precipitação começa a chegar a Bragança..muito pouca ainda e parece-me que é apenas chuva...


----------



## Bgc (20 Fev 2010 às 23:15)

2.0ºC.

Tenho esperança que a temperatura desça mais um pouco até à chegada da precipitação, que julgo começar a fazer-se sentir na próxima hora.


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 23:17)

Bgc disse:


> 2.0ºC.
> 
> Tenho esperança que a temperatura desça mais um pouco até à chegada da precipitação, que julgo começar a fazer-se sentir por volta das 01h.



Aqui olhando para o candeeiro já vejo cair...aí ainda nada?


----------



## Bgc (20 Fev 2010 às 23:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aqui olhando para o candeeiro já vejo cair...aí ainda nada?



Queria dizer dentro de 1h, já corrigi 

Já caiu, o chão está molhado. Por agora não cai.


----------



## Bgc (20 Fev 2010 às 23:25)

Temperatura em subida


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 23:29)

Bgc disse:


> Temperatura em subida



Acho que não há grandes hipóteses... a não ser na Serra de Nogueira mas para isso teria que pegar no carro e não convém...


----------



## Bgc (20 Fev 2010 às 23:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> Acho que não há grandes hipóteses... a não ser na Serra de Nogueira mas para isso teria que pegar no carro e não convém...



eheheh! temos festança, portanto! Bebe uma por mim, já que não temos neve


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2010 às 23:36)

O curioso é aqui o vento continua de Nordeste/Este!


----------



## Bgc (20 Fev 2010 às 23:45)

Chuva moderada com alguns flocos pelo meio e 2.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2010 às 00:15)

Bgc disse:


> Chuva moderada com alguns flocos pelo meio e 2.5ºC



O pessoal de Bragança anda mesmo com azar

Vão dando novidades já que não estou por aí


----------



## CidadeNeve (21 Fev 2010 às 00:57)

cheguei agora da guarda e na parte mais alta a temperatura é de 1ºC. Chove e é mais agua neve que outra coisa qualquer. è provável que com a intensificação da precipitaçao possa nevar qualquer coisa (excepto se subir a temperatura) mas estou pouco em crer que tampouco pegue. 

Em suma, nada de especial, excepto a ventania e o olhar para o para brisas a ver os flocos derretidos... 

Será este o ultimo folego de inverno?


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2010 às 01:03)

Por aqui continua a descer a temperatura...estava com vontade de me ir deitar, mas tenho sempre o pensamento que poderei ainda ver alguns flocos que poderão ser os últimos da temporada...


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2010 às 01:41)

Cai água-neve sendo já bem visíveis os flocos!
Com 2.4º


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2010 às 01:53)

Bgc disse:


> Chuva moderada com alguns flocos pelo meio e 2.5ºC



Por aí neva?
Penso que as cotas do output do Meteopt hoje devem andar muito perto da realidade!


----------



## Bgc (21 Fev 2010 às 01:54)

Por aqui, parece-me ser só chuva, por enquanto!

1.7ºC


----------



## excalibas (21 Fev 2010 às 02:12)

Ia ficar mais um pouco acordado a ver se ainda conseguia ver neve cair antes de me deitar, mas fui agora à janela olhar pro candeeiro e pareceu-me ser só chuva ainda...


----------



## Bgc (21 Fev 2010 às 02:19)

Penso que será uma madrugada de neve, por aqui a temperatura já vai em 0.8ºC


----------



## Bgc (21 Fev 2010 às 02:22)

A chuva passou definitivamente a neve por aqui


----------



## karkov (21 Fev 2010 às 02:40)

que sorte que vocês têm
estou na abergaria srª do Espeinheiro, a 1050m segundo o gps, e neste momento só vento, muito forte e umas pingas... nada de mais... Avança o sono e diminui a crença na neve vista pela janela


----------



## AnDré (21 Fev 2010 às 03:01)

A serra da Estrela deverá acumular o maior manto de neve deste inverno nos próximos dias.
Pelo menos até quarta-feira deverá nevar imenso nas cotas mais altas.

Neste momento, neva com intensidade aos 1270m (a webcam da pousada de são Lourenço está coberta de neve), e chove aos 800m com 3,7ºC - Manteigas.


----------



## Fil (21 Fev 2010 às 03:26)

Por aqui neva com bastante intensidade, ainda que os flocos são algo pequenos. Todas as superfícies estão molhadas e por isso não vai ser fácil acumular. A temperatura actual é de 0,8ºC.

PS: Já está tudo branco. Temperatura de 0,4ºC.


----------



## kikofra (21 Fev 2010 às 04:26)

Fil disse:


> Por aqui neva com bastante intensidade, ainda que os flocos são algo pequenos. Todas as superfícies estão molhadas e por isso não vai ser fácil acumular. A temperatura actual é de 0,8ºC.
> 
> PS: Já está tudo branco. Temperatura de 0,4ºC.


----------



## excalibas (21 Fev 2010 às 04:51)

Vamos ver como estará pela manhã.


----------



## Z13 (21 Fev 2010 às 06:35)

Por aqui vai acumulando devagarinho...

Já não estava à espera!






z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2010 às 08:28)

Está um belo nevão!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia

Por esta é que eu não estava à espera

Hoje de manhã quando fui à janela e vi tudo branco nem queria acreditar.

Por agora 1,0ºC, chova e também já caíu alguma águaa-neve.

0,1ºC de mínima.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2010 às 08:45)

Por cá a noite até às 5h foi de chuva, por vezes forte, com acumulado de 6.7mm e vento moderado, rajada máxima de 23.8km/H.

Desde então, já vou com 12.2mm e o vento mais calminho.

Actuais 7.5ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2010 às 09:07)




----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2010 às 09:13)

Depois de uma pausa na precipitação, eis que regressa de novo e em força, foram 0.5mm no últimos minuto.

Actuais 8.4ºC e 100%HR.


----------



## David sf (21 Fev 2010 às 09:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Está um belo nevão!!!!!!!!!!!



Já estão compensados do fiasco da semana passada. A ver se se aguenta mais umas horas.


----------



## CSOF (21 Fev 2010 às 09:44)

bom dia, chuva durante a noite com 6,2 mm, temperatuira actual de 6,0ºC, e minima de 4,4ºC, pressão de 996mb


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2010 às 10:02)

esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2010 às 10:26)

A pressão estabilizou aos 994hPa, céu com abertas e acumulado de 12.7mm.

Aspecto a Sul e a Norte, respectivamente:

http://img24.imageshack.us/i/im000169.jpg/
http://img651.imageshack.us/i/im000168.jpg/


----------



## MSantos (21 Fev 2010 às 11:00)

Eu falhei este nevão, Vim a Lisboa só volto hoje à tarde para Bragança

Quantos cm acumulou na cidade?


----------



## Z13 (21 Fev 2010 às 11:02)

MSantos disse:


> Eu falhei este nevão, Vim a Lisboa só volto hoje à tarde para Bragança
> 
> Quantos cm acumulou na cidade?



Oh, poucos...  3cm/4cm...  Vistos da janela!


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 11:04)

> *Autocarros bloqueados na Serra da Estrela
> Bombeiros e GNR retiraram os 95 passageiros*
> 
> Os passageiros de dois autocarros que ficaram bloqueados, este sábado, na Serra da Estrela devido à neve já foram retirados do local pelos bombeiros e GNR, disse à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) da Guarda.
> ...


http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/serr...po-bombeiros-gnr-autocarros/1140959-4071.html


----------



## bartotaveira (21 Fev 2010 às 11:33)

Boas.


Os bragantinos estão com sorte! Por aqui não tivemos nada de neve, até acho estranho porque as temperaturas de Bragança e daqui costumam andar quase coladas, mas esta noite a mínima foi de 2.7ºC, e um acumulado de precipitação de 18.8mm desde as 00:00.

Neste momento estão 5.2ºC e 99% de HR, muito nevoeiro! 


Fiquem bem.


----------



## excalibas (21 Fev 2010 às 11:43)

No momento em que tirei estas fotos já chovia.


----------



## Bgc (21 Fev 2010 às 11:57)

Bela surpresa por aqui, um belo nevão esta manhã! 

Mínima de 0.0ºC, actuais 1.9ºC e cerca de 6/7cm de acumulação


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2010 às 12:26)

Eu só fiquei chateado com uma coisa...tive acordado até às 2h30 à espera de ver neve, deitei-me com água-neve e levantei-me de manhã com tudo branco e água-neve, conclusão: não vi nevar!


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2010 às 14:08)

Que lindas e refrescantes fotos! 

Parabéns à malta de Bragança, como vêm a neve pode demorar, mas nunca falha, sempre acaba por aparecer por aí! 

Eu sei que ainda faltam uns dias, mas para já o GFS, anda-vos a prometer mais neve para o próximo fim de semana!


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2010 às 14:34)

Apareceu o sol e tudo ficou a fumegar.


----------



## Vince (21 Fev 2010 às 15:44)

> *Autoridades tentam localizar quatro jovens desaparecidos na Serra da Estrela*
> 
> As autoridades iniciaram perto das 13h00 uma operação de busca para encontrar quatro jovens que estão perdidos na zona da Lagoa Comprida, na Serra da Estrela. A neve e o nevoeiro intenso têm provocado muitas dificuldades às equipas que tentam localizar o grupo de escuteiros.
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/noticias/...uteiros+desaparecidos+na+Serra+da+Estrela.htm



Escuteiros perdidos em nevões na Serra já começa a ser demasiada tradição. Enquanto não acontecer alguma desgraça parece que ninguém aprende.


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Fev 2010 às 15:52)

O problema dos grupos de escuteiros que se tem perdido na Serra da Estrela é que são os "escuteiros típicos de cidade", que com meia dúzia de palavras sobre orientação pensam que se safam e vão para lá, evidentemente dando trabalho às autoridades. Enfim. Também faz bem para as autoridades treinarem buscas


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Fev 2010 às 16:08)

Por aqui depois de um inicio de dia de chuva, houve boas abertas, mas agora a partir da tarde têm ocorrido alguns aguaceiros fortes, um deles 
acompanhado de trovoada e algum granizo.

Temperatura: *10.9ºC*

Precipitação de Hoje: *30.0 mm*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

Boas tardes!

A noite por aqui foi de muita chuva e vento.

Desde do meio da manhã que o céu abriu,com o sol a dar alguma graça ao ambiente,de vez em quando uns aguaceiros bem fortes,com muitas nuvens negras em volta,já se ouviu alguns trovões ao longe.

Actuais 10.8ºC e com a pressão nos 999.4hpa.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.5ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Bgc (21 Fev 2010 às 17:01)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 
> Os bragantinos estão com sorte! Por aqui não tivemos nada de neve, até acho estranho porque as temperaturas de Bragança e daqui costumam andar quase coladas, mas esta noite a mínima foi de 2.7ºC, e um acumulado de precipitação de 18.8mm desde as 00:00.
> ...




Amigo, diz-se Brigantinos ou Bragançanos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2010 às 17:24)

Neste momento vêm muito escuro de sul,já  com alguma intensidade,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Fil (21 Fev 2010 às 17:34)

Acho que por aqui a acumulação deve ter chegado perto dos 10 cm, começou a acumular mais cedo que no resto da cidade. Neste momento ainda há bastantes sítios com neve, incluindo telhados e passeios. A mínima foi de 0,2ºC e a máxima ainda chegou aos 9,0ºC. Precipitação total até este momento de 15,9 mm.

Neste momento 8,3ºC, 67%, 997 hPa e céu nublado com muitas abertas.


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2010 às 17:43)

por aqui neve só acima dos 900m/1000m, de manhã a encosta tinha uma acumulação interessante, neste momento céu muito nublado com aguaceiros
temp 8.4ºc


----------



## rodrigom (21 Fev 2010 às 18:10)

por aqui o ceu escureceu muito de repente e agora chove bem.. com algum vento


----------



## bartotaveira (21 Fev 2010 às 18:48)

Bgc disse:


> Amigo, diz-se Brigantinos ou Bragançanos.



Boas.

Peço desculpa a todos os Brigantinos pelo lapso...

A verdade é que ainda olhei duas vezes para a palavra que não me soou bem, e até meti "bragantinos" no google para  tirar as dúvidas e apareceram referências... erradas por sinal...


Fiquem bem.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2010 às 19:01)

Já vai em13.5mm com os aguaceiros convectivos desta tarde.

Actuais 9.3ºC e 87%HR.


----------



## Serrano (21 Fev 2010 às 19:12)

Alguma água-neve durante a noite, mais notória quando a temperatura desceu até 3.5 graus. Agora estou com 7ºC e uma sucessão de aguaceiros, notando-se que a Serra está mais branca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2010 às 19:56)

Por aqui  o céu continua muito nublado por nuvens baixas,vento fraco,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (21 Fev 2010 às 20:06)

Bgc disse:


> Amigo, diz-se Brigantinos ou Bragançanos.




Nunca é tarde para aprender... mas Bragantino, Brigantino, Bragançano ou Braganção são todos sinónimos!







z z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Z13 (21 Fev 2010 às 20:34)

Hoje a meio da tarde fui dar uma volta até ao alto da Serra de Nogueira, onde esperava encontrar boas acumulações!

Contudo, aquela hora chovia bastante por lá e estavam 5ºC/6ºC...  por esse motivo não apanhei a quantidade de neve que possivelmente havia de madrugada... paciência!

*A 1ª foto foi tirada a meio da subida, por volta dos 1100 mts, na direcção da cidade, que se vê ao fundo:*














*Parque de merendas a 1200 mts*














*Arco-Íris lá no alto*







z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2010 às 21:00)

Boas fotos, a serra da Nogueira está espectacular 

......


Céu nublado e 7,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

0,1ºC / 10,3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2010 às 21:11)

Por cá já choveu mais um poucochinho, e vai agora em 14.5mm.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2010 às 21:12)

Chuva fraca,vento fraco,com 9.8ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Fev 2010 às 21:12)

Belas fotos de Bragança e de Nogueira

Este Inverno está a ser bastante bom em termos de neve


----------



## actioman (21 Fev 2010 às 21:14)

Belas fotos da imponente Serra da Nogueira!  Essa estrada é a que vai para o santuário? 

Uma questão nunca foi pensada uma estação de desportos de Inverno ai na Serra? É que deve ter muitas vezes neve, talvez até mais que a Estrela não?


----------



## Dan (21 Fev 2010 às 21:41)

actioman disse:


> Belas fotos da imponente Serra da Nogueira!  Essa estrada é a que vai para o santuário?
> 
> Uma questão nunca foi pensada uma estação de desportos de Inverno ai na Serra? É que deve ter muitas vezes neve, talvez até mais que a Estrela não?



A Serra da Nogueira tem pouco mais de 1300m, não neva assim tanto como na Serra da Estrela


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Fev 2010 às 22:13)

Por aqui *35.4 mm*

Está uma noite daquelas... céu completamente nublado, HR nos *100%* e chuva moderada e vento fraco de SW e 10.0ºC.

PS: Agora é que vi o aviso amarelo de chuva aqui para o distrito, mas este só começa à 1h da manhã, que virá ai?


----------



## Z13 (21 Fev 2010 às 22:21)

Dia de neve pela madrugada, cuja cota ficou por volta dos 600 mts, e de aguaceiros de chuva durante a tarde, espaçados por algumas abertas.

*Temp. mínima: 0,5ºC*

*Temp. máxima: 11,4ºC*

Precipitação total: *26mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Céu com algumas abertas neste nomento,vento moderado,com 10.2ºC.


----------



## Veterano (21 Fev 2010 às 22:31)

Boas fotos da Serra da Nogueira e do seu enquadramento com Bragança, Z13.

  Espero ainda este Inverno assistir ao vivo a um espectáculo semelhante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2010 às 22:49)

Por aqui voltaram os aguaceiros .


----------



## rodrigom (21 Fev 2010 às 23:11)

chove forte agora..


----------



## bartotaveira (22 Fev 2010 às 00:47)

Z13 disse:


> Nunca é tarde para aprender... mas Bragantino, Brigantino, Bragançano ou Braganção são todos sinónimos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boas.


Parece que afinal não estava mal escrito!


Fiquem bem.


----------



## actioman (22 Fev 2010 às 02:03)

Dan disse:


> A Serra da Nogueira tem pouco mais de 1300m, não neva assim tanto como na Serra da Estrela



Sim eu sabia a altitude da Serra!  À dois anos subi até lá acima com a ajuda de correntes . Não tenho é a noção das vezes que cai neve por lá e o facto de estar bem mais a norte, na por mim denominada, "Sibéria portuguesa" , poderia ser decisivo para tal infraestrutura!


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Fev 2010 às 07:38)

Por aqui foi uma noite aparentemente calma, pelo menos a precipitação registada foi de apenas 3.7 mm. Mas agora de repente começou a chover forte e ouve-se trovoada.


----------



## Z13 (22 Fev 2010 às 10:43)

actioman disse:


> Belas fotos da imponente Serra da Nogueira!  Essa estrada é a que vai para o santuário?
> 
> Uma questão nunca foi pensada uma estação de desportos de Inverno ai na Serra? É que deve ter muitas vezes neve, talvez até mais que a Estrela não?




Nogueira tem demasiada vegetação... quase nem dá para andar de trenó!

Montesinho tem mais perfil para possuir pistas de ski. Tem maior altitude (1470 mts), está encostadinha à Sanábria, pelo que recebe muito mais precipitação nas entradas de norte, e é muito mais careca!

O facto de Nogueira ter muito mais visitas em alturas de neve deve-se ao facto de ter alcatrão até ao cimo (1320 mts aprox.)

Em Montesinho, o alcatrão acaba junto da aldeia de Montesinho (1050 mts de altitude) pelo que que quer chegar ao cimo da serra tem que enfrentar um caminho de terra e neve que não é próprio para qualquer carro....


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2010 às 11:38)

Chuva, vento e 7,9ºC.

6,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## carollinalmeida (22 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

Chove de forma moderada por aqui e ouvem-se, por vezes, trovões.


----------



## Serrano (22 Fev 2010 às 14:01)

Tem sido um dia de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 11 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2010 às 14:17)

Boas tardes!

Mais uma noite passada com ,e vento.

A manhã têm sido de aguaceiros e algumas abertas,vento moderado.

Actuais 13.5ºC e nos 1001.4hpa.


----------



## VILA REAL (22 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

Depois de alguns aguaceiros da parte da manhã, e de algumas abertas entre as 13 e as 15 h, o dia foi ficando cada vez mais cinzento.
Neste momento chove, vento forte, e a trovoada a começar a apareçer.
Vai ser um fim de tarde invernoso.


----------



## CSOF (22 Fev 2010 às 16:30)

boa tarde. por aqui chove bastante e por vezes forte, o vento tb é forte


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2010 às 18:00)

7,5ºC e céu nublado. Os aguaceiros foram-se sucedendo durante a tarde e até já tivemos um pouco de trovoada, algo muito pouco habitual nesta altura do ano.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Fev 2010 às 20:35)

Boas Noites!

Vim à pouco da Sertã (a 10km daqui) onde apanhei muita chuva com granizo à mistura e trovoada.

Cheguei a casa, fui ver se também tinha passado por aqui, mas só tinha mais 1.2 mm acumulados do que quando sai..

-------------------

Por agora:

Céu nublado, mas não chove agora.
Temp. 10.5ºC e 94% de HR.
Precipitação desde as 0h: *18.3 mm*


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2010 às 21:09)

Bem, por cá foi uma tarde bem tempestuosa.

Por volta das 13:30, chovia como se não houvesse amanhã, vento  fortíssimo e trovoada, com direito a granizo em pedras enormes.

Actuais 10.8ºC e 91%HR e mais uma aguaceiro de granizo.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2010 às 21:12)

E agora trovoada e da forte...:S


----------



## rodrigom (22 Fev 2010 às 21:19)

por aqui as vezes ve se a trovoada e agora chove forte e algum vento..


----------



## rodrigom (22 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

agora muita trovoada.. ja mais perto e chove muito forte..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2010 às 22:58)

Boas noites!

A tarde e incio da noite foi caracterizado por:muita chuva e vento devido a muitas passagens de instabilidade,algumas com direito alguns trovões.

Neste momento nuvens baixas a grande velocidade,tudo mais sossegado já algum tempo,com 10.1ºC

Temperaturas de hoje 8.3ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2010 às 23:05)

Vento, chuva fraca e 7,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

6,4ºC / 11,0ºC


----------



## Z13 (22 Fev 2010 às 23:09)

Boa noite!

Dia de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, com vento à mistura! Precipitação total de* 17mm*.

Mínima/Máxima  6,8ºC / 11,2ºC


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2010 às 01:24)

Aqui os extremos do dia foram 6,0ºC / 10,3ºC. A precipitação do dia foi de 18,4 mm. Neste momento 6,2ºC e 2,2 mm até agora.


----------



## lightning bolt (23 Fev 2010 às 09:17)

noite agitada por estes lados
 por volta das 6h trovejou durante uns 10 min e períodos de chuva intensa com queda de granizo, quando saí de casa estava com 8º e tinham caído 12mm


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2010 às 11:14)

Chuva  neste momento com 7.9ºc


----------



## Weatherman (23 Fev 2010 às 12:01)

Por vouzela mais um aguaceiro forte desta vez sem trovoada
vento 43km/h
vento máximo até agora 73,1km/h eram 10:11
Temperatura nos 11,6ºC
Humidade nos 85%


----------



## MSantos (23 Fev 2010 às 12:03)

Bom dia

Manhã de chuva por vezes forte, neste momento registo 6.2ºC

Ontem trovejou à tarde, nunca tinha visto trovoadas em Fevereiro em Bragança


----------



## CSOF (23 Fev 2010 às 12:25)

Chuva e mais chuva durante toda a manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2010 às 12:31)

Boas tardes!

Neste momento por estas bandas é quase de noite,muita chuva,vento e granizo com alguns trovões,vento muito forte,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2010 às 12:39)

Chuva e 6,7ºC por agora.

5,9ºC de mínima até ao momento.


----------



## rodrigom (23 Fev 2010 às 13:44)

durante a manha houve chuva forte, trovoada, granizo e vento..


----------



## Serrano (23 Fev 2010 às 14:03)

Mais um dia de aguaceiros na Covilhã, alguns deles bem fortes, com uma temperatura de 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2010 às 14:09)

Por aqui tudo mais calmo até há próxima .

Durante uma 1h choveu bem com muito vento .

Actual  12.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2010 às 18:44)

Ontem o acumulado foi de 33.7mm.

Por hoje estive em visita de estudo em Seia, e houve muito vento, chuva muito forte e granizo.

Por cá acho que choveu forte, vento algum e granizo com trovoada à mistura, segundo os meus avós.

Actuais 9.2ºC e 96%HR, acumulado de 20.0mm.


----------



## RaFa (23 Fev 2010 às 18:54)

Hoje em Seia não esteve fácil.
Entre as 5h e 6 da manha houve muita trovoada e durante o dia bastante chuva e granizo. Vento tem sido fraco c/rajadas moderadas.
Neste momento 9ºC, vento fraco e s/chuva


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2010 às 18:57)

RaFa disse:


> Hoje em Seia não esteve fácil.
> Entre as 5h e 6 da manha houve muita trovoada e durante o dia bastante chuva e granizo. Vento tem sido fraco c/rajadas moderadas.
> Neste momento 9ºC, vento fraco e s/chuva



Por volta das 13:30 até às 2h estivemos parados num parque por caía granizo como se não houvesse amanhã, na zona do CISE.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2010 às 19:15)

Aguaceiro de granizo, forte mas breve, vento fraco e temperatura em queda.

Actuais 8.9ºC e 95%HR.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Fev 2010 às 20:55)

Por cá chuva forte, granizo e forte que até assusta, mas estou quase no meio dum mato(um pouco exagerado), e sente-se qualquer vento.

Actuais 9.6ºC e 96%HR.

Vou desligar o Pc porque não me arrisco a ver a luz desmaiar.


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2010 às 21:07)

Há coisa de uma hora ouviu-se trovoada por aqui, acontecimento raro. Neste momento o vento sopra bastante forte com chuva moderada, a precipitação acumulada até este momento é de 26,7 mm e a temperatura é de 6,1ºC. Mínima de 5,1ºC e máxima de 7,6ºC.


----------



## carollinalmeida (23 Fev 2010 às 21:14)

Chuva forte, granizo e trovoada


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2010 às 21:40)

rodrigom disse:


> durante a manha houve chuva forte, trovoada, granizo e vento..





Pedro disse:


> Por volta das 13:30 até às 2h estivemos parados num parque por caía granizo como se não houvesse amanhã, na zona do CISE.





carollinalmeida disse:


> Chuva forte, granizo e trovoada






Ninguém conseguiu uma única fotinha?


----------



## rodrigom (23 Fev 2010 às 21:51)

por aqui vento forte.. e alguma chuva


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2010 às 22:34)

Eu não sei como estão os rios do País mas o pequeno rio que passa a 50m de minha casa já transbordou ( rio Fervença). Agora já tem aspecto de um veraddeiro rio!


----------



## amarusp (23 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

Temperatura actual 7,2ºC, precipitaçao: 8,60mm


----------



## Ti_Alex (23 Fev 2010 às 23:53)

Boas noites!
Sem chuva mas vento intensifica-se


----------



## amarusp (23 Fev 2010 às 23:59)

Tempestade de granizo e vento


----------



## amarusp (24 Fev 2010 às 00:05)

precipitaçao tornou-se menos intensa, temperatura baixa para os 6,6ºC, vento moderado com razadas.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2010 às 01:01)

Boa noite

por aqui a chuva fez um pequeno intervalo, mas foi um dia de muita, muita chuva... (e parece que 5ª feira ainda vai ser pior!)

Recolhi *32,8mm* (mais de 30% daquilo que já tinha chovido este mês)


As temperaturas variaram entre os *5,6ºC* e os *8,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2010 às 14:08)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui a noite foi calma quanto a chuva,desde ontem há noite que não chovia,só caiu um aguaceiro  por volta das 12h 15m de pouca duração,o céu continua muito nublado,muito vento,com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2010 às 14:58)

Por aqui está a cair agora uma "Mega-aguaceiro",  acompanhado de muito vento e piscadelas na luz (não se ouve trovoada)...

*10ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (24 Fev 2010 às 15:50)

Por cá durante a madrugada, até às 7h só haviam chovido 2mm, mas com os aguaceiros, forte e acampanhados de vento, já deve ir em mais de 15mm.

Neste momento estou na escola, dentro de 1h estou em casa e dou dados.

Chove forte, vento forte e bastante fresco.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Fev 2010 às 17:05)

Por cá, chuva moderada e vento fraco.

Actuais 12.7ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2010 às 22:27)

Boas noites!

A tarde e noite têm sido de pouca chuva,de vez em quando uns aguaceiros esporádicos,céu sempre muito nublado,vento moderado a forte de SW,com 12.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.5ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Fev 2010 às 23:16)

Boas.

Por cá foi um dia de muito vento e alguma chuva. Vento sempre na média de 50Km/h, tendo registado várias rajadas com mais de 85km/h, com a rajada máxima nos *95Km/h*, acumulado de chuva 13.6mm.

Actual:

9.6ºC

91% HR


Fiquem bem.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Fev 2010 às 07:20)

Bom dia!

Não esperava uma noite assim, muita chuva e vento. E assim continua, chuva moderada, por vezes forte. Está bastante ameno com 12.7 C a esta hora.


----------



## CSOF (25 Fev 2010 às 09:13)

bom dia, por aqui madrugada de chuva e vento, temperatura de 10,4ºC, desde domingo já choveu 130 mm.


----------



## Serrano (25 Fev 2010 às 10:14)

Chove muito, a espaços, com 10 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## lightning bolt (25 Fev 2010 às 10:15)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a manhã começou bem chuvosa desde as 00h já acumulei 21 mm 
sigo com 10.7ºc e 99% de hr


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2010 às 11:56)

Bom dia

Aqui em Bragança o rio Fervença leva uma quantidade de água impressionante, uma das pontes sobre este rio no campus do IPB está cortada porque tem quase 1 metro de água por cima, o lameiro do IPB está transfomado numa torrente de água lamacenta.

Neste momento está tempo de aguaceiros a temperatura ronda os 9ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2010 às 12:27)

Aguaceiro forte com algum granizo e 9,6ºC.


.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2010 às 13:58)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui a noite e madrugada e parte da manhã foi de muita chuva,vento muito forte.

Neste momento o céu continua muito nublado com o sol já aparecer por entre as nuvens ,vento continua muito forte de SW,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## CSOF (25 Fev 2010 às 14:03)

parou de chover, mas está um vento muito forte, com rajadas de 60 km/h


----------



## granizus (25 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Aqui em Bragança o rio Fervença leva uma quantidade de água impressionante, uma das pontes sobre este rio no campus do IPB está cortada porque tem quase 1 metro de água por cima, o lameiro do IPB está transfomado numa torrente de água lamacenta.
> 
> Neste momento está tempo de aguaceiros a temperatura ronda os 9ºC



E há fotos?


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Fev 2010 às 16:28)

Boas Tardes!

Madrugada e manhã de muita chuva, por vezes forte, e vento.

Com um acumulado de precipitação de *39.0 mm*. Muita chuva que não estava a contar.

A tarde tem sido de céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação, com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado.


Temperatura nos 13.1ºC e HR nos 73%


----------



## Mjhb (25 Fev 2010 às 17:11)

Por cá a madrugada foi tempestuosa, com vento forte, chuva por vezes forte(acumulado de 22.2mm nas 1ª 8h do dia)  e temperatura estável, pressão em queda.

Actuais 11.4ºC e 79%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Fev 2010 às 18:01)

Por aqui o céu ficou totalmente encoberto e chove fraco. 

Temperatura: *11.6ºC*, mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2010 às 19:25)

granizus disse:


> E há fotos?



Por acaso até há 

Foram tiradas com o telemovel por isso não têm grande qualidade

Vou coloca-las no tópico de Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010 

Aqui em Bragança o dia foi marcado por constantes aguaceiros alguns de granizo


----------



## bartotaveira (25 Fev 2010 às 23:12)

Boas.

Mais um dia de vento por aqui. Durante toda a noite choveu com intensidade, acumulou 28mm desde as 00:00 até às 9:00, tendo registado na minha estação um "rain rate" de 27.8mm/h às 7:23! Durante o resto do dia choveu muito pouco.

O vento foi moderado, de qualquer maneira registei uma rajada de *90Km/h* às 8:43.

Agora o vento está a acalmar e temos uma temperatura de 5.3ºC.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## amarusp (25 Fev 2010 às 23:40)

Dia pautado  pela chuva e vento.
Temperatura:5,1ºC
precipitaçao: 35,00 mm


----------



## Brigantia (25 Fev 2010 às 23:44)

Hoje durante a tarde o rio Tua em Mirandela começou a galgar as margens. 
Não sei como está neste momento mas para quem mora junto ao rio vai ser um fim-de-semana de alerta máximo.


----------



## Z13 (25 Fev 2010 às 23:48)

Por aqui *5ºC*

Hoje de madrugada choveu "_como se não houvesse amanhã..._"

Ás 8h00 já tinha recolhido 30mm

O resto do dia foi de aguaceiros, intercalados por algumas abertas, mas quando chegavam de novo... eram fortes e até de pedra!

As temperaturas oscilaram entre os *3,7ºC* e os *12,6ºC*


----------



## Fil (26 Fev 2010 às 03:35)

Dia de muita chuva, 34,1 mm no meu pluviómetro e com alguns períodos de granizo. A mínima foi de 3,3ºC e a máxima de 11,4ºC.

Neste momento 4,0ºC, 78% hr e 1011 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2010 às 12:31)

Efectivamente Bragança finalmente tem chuva como há muito tempo não se via; esta semana tem tipo entrada directa para o top _ten _do ranking meteorológico das estações europeias com registos no _WeatherOnline_. Esperemos que os aquíferos locais se recomponham e que o próximo Verão não venha a ser crítico em termos de abastecimento de água.

Estava com alguma esperança que tivesse nevado esta madrugada aí pelas redondezas...


----------



## Serrano (26 Fev 2010 às 14:22)

Céu cada vez mais nublado na Covilhã, com 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade, tendo registado uma mínima de 4ºC. Hoje de manhã consegui ver a zona das Penhas Douradas, onde os primeiros vestígios de neve apareciam a 1500/1600msnm.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2010 às 14:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Efectivamente Bragança finalmente tem chuva como há muito tempo não se via; esta semana tem tipo entrada directa para o top _ten _do ranking meteorológico das estações europeias com registos no _WeatherOnline_. Esperemos que os aquíferos locais se recomponham e que o próximo Verão não venha a ser crítico em termos de abastecimento de água.
> 
> Estava com alguma esperança que tivesse nevado esta madrugada aí pelas redondezas...



A Sanábria continua cada vez mais branca...aí sim justificava-se uma estação de Ski!


----------



## Fernando (26 Fev 2010 às 14:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> A Sanábria continua cada vez mais branca...aí sim justificava-se uma estação de Ski!



Pois... Quem me dera... E dizer isso até que é bem bonito... Mas a pergunta é: Quem vai investir rios de dinheiro numa estação com condições de neve tão variáveis? Mesmo acreditando num investimento desses vamos considerar que até temos um ano com bastante neve. Com uma sazonalidade tão grande no que diz respeito, é necessário aproveitar ao máximo os poucos meses possíveis. 

A estância da Sierra de Bejar a sul de Salamanca está há quase duas semanas fechada por causa do mau tempo.... Assim é complicado rentabilizar estes espaços...

Desculpem o off-topic...

Já há imagens do Rio Fervença em Bragança?


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui o céu está encoberto, vento fraco de SW.

Temperatura nos 12.6ºC e 72 % de HR.


Mínima de *5.9ºC* às 04:10.


----------



## jPdF (26 Fev 2010 às 20:03)

Por Viseu neste momento 10.8ºC
Vento fraco!

Off-Topic: Amanhã se tiverem de fazer o IP3 na extensão Tondela - Viseu, cuidado com os obstáculos que podem surgir. Fizeram limpezas de bermas da estrada, e as árvores cortadas ficaram ali, sim, na beirinha... por isso com o vento previsto é provável que sigam para o meio da estrada...
Este nosso país!!


----------



## Black_Heart (26 Fev 2010 às 20:21)

Existe neve na Serra da Estrela, acima dos 1500 metros (zona das Penhas da Saúde)


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 20:32)

Black_Heart disse:


> Existe neve na Serra da Estrela, acima dos 1500 metros (zona das Penhas da Saúde)



As estradas de acesso à torre estiveram fechadas nos últimos 4 dias devido à neve. Mas reabriram hoje.

Lá no alto, a acumulação de neve deve ser considerável.

Imagens de hoje, da estância Vodafone:


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2010 às 21:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> A Sanábria continua cada vez mais branca...aí sim justificava-se uma estação de Ski!



É uma área protegida, porque devia ter uma estação de ski? 

...................................

Céu nublado e 6,6ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

3,7ºC /10,7ºC


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2010 às 21:56)

A Serra da Estrela também é uma área protegida..
Mas concordo que não se faça nada do género na Sanábria...a Espanha tem muitos mais sítios onde construir estações de ski..Portugal é que.....


----------



## Veterano (26 Fev 2010 às 21:59)

Dan disse:


> É uma área protegida, porque devia ter uma estação de ski?




  Uma estação de ski é sinónimo de multidões, deixem a Sanabria selvagem.


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2010 às 22:02)

Gerofil disse:


> Estava com alguma esperança que tivesse nevado esta madrugada aí pelas redondezas...



De manhã Montesinho tinha neve nos pontos mais altos, pareceu-me a olho, que a cota deve ter andado pelos 1100 metros...


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2010 às 23:33)

Dan disse:


> É uma área protegida, porque devia ter uma estação de ski?
> 
> ...................................
> 
> ...




Sim. mas sinceramente acho uma treta essa cena das áreas protegidas...Montesinho também é área protegida e o Espanhois colocaram os aerogeradores logo na fronteira e nós não podemos porquê? Porque é área protegida...acho que há problemas ambientais bem mais graves do que a construção do uma estação de Ski e se se construiu uma estação balnear (que não tem outro nome) na Sanábria porque não uma estação de Ski?
As áreas protegidas não servem mais do que para encherem os bolsos dessas associações tipo "Parque de Montesinho" que impedem o desenvolvimento de uma região e no entanto se aparecer o Sr Dr. xpto. já pode construir...mas esse assunto dava pano para mangas...Faz-me lembrar a história da estrada de Vimioso que não se faz por causa de não fazer mal aos "ratinhos"!


----------



## Dan (26 Fev 2010 às 23:58)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim. mas sinceramente acho uma treta essa cena das áreas protegidas...Montesinho também é área protegida e o Espanhois colocaram os aerogeradores logo na fronteira e nós não podemos porquê? Porque é área protegida...acho que há problemas ambientais bem mais graves do que a construção do uma estação de Ski e se se construiu uma estação balnear (que não tem outro nome) na Sanábria porque não uma estação de Ski?
> As áreas protegidas não servem mais do que para encherem os bolsos dessas associações tipo "Parque de Montesinho" que impedem o desenvolvimento de uma região e no entanto se aparecer o Sr Dr. xpto. já pode construir...mas esse assunto dava pano para mangas...Faz-me lembrar a história da estrada de Vimioso que não se faz por causa de não fazer mal aos "ratinhos"!



Talvez em Portugal as áreas protegidas sejam mesmo uma treta, mas isso é problema nosso e não dos espanhóis. Montesinho só é uma área protegida em Portugal, do outro lado da fronteira já não é. 

Não se pode comparar a área junto ao lago da Sanábria, onde até existem várias localidades, com as áreas acima dos 1500m onde impacto humano é muito mais baixo.


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

Por aqui tudo na mesma... 

Resumo do dia:


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2010 às 00:04)

Dan disse:


> Talvez em Portugal as áreas protegidas sejam mesmo uma treta, mas isso é problema nosso e não dos espanhóis. Montesinho só é uma área protegida em Portugal, do outro lado da fronteira já não é.
> 
> Não se pode comparar a área junto ao lago da Sanábria, onde até existem várias localidades, com as áreas acima dos 1500m onde impacto humano é muito mais baixo.



Sim mas uma possível estação de ski seria sempre acima dos 1500m e nunca junto ao lago da Sanábria uma vez que aí a quantidade de neve não garantiria o funcionamento. Eu refiro-me à zona da "Laguna de Peces".


----------



## carollinalmeida (27 Fev 2010 às 00:30)

Por aqui chove de forma moderada...vamos ver o que nos aguarda...


----------



## bishop (27 Fev 2010 às 02:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim. mas sinceramente acho uma treta essa cena das áreas protegidas...Montesinho também é área protegida e o Espanhois colocaram os aerogeradores logo na fronteira e nós não podemos porquê? Porque é área protegida...acho que há problemas ambientais bem mais graves do que a construção do uma estação de Ski e se se construiu uma estação balnear (que não tem outro nome) na Sanábria porque não uma estação de Ski?
> As áreas protegidas não servem mais do que para encherem os bolsos dessas associações tipo "Parque de Montesinho" que impedem o desenvolvimento de uma região e no entanto se aparecer o Sr Dr. xpto. já pode construir...mas esse assunto dava pano para mangas...Faz-me lembrar a história da estrada de Vimioso que não se faz por causa de não fazer mal aos "ratinhos"!



Nem tudo o que os Espanhois fazem é correcto...por eles fazerem não quer dizer que tenhamos que fazer também..já agora fazer uma auto estrada no Montesinho e assim arruma-se a questão de uma vez só que até poderia ser um ponto de partida para para fazer uma estãncia de neve nos Carris no Gerês, afinal de contas só existem uns lobos e umas espécies endémicas como no Montesinho. Um pouco de bom senso nos comentários....


----------



## kelinha (27 Fev 2010 às 02:51)

AnDré disse:


> As estradas de acesso à torre estiveram fechadas nos últimos 4 dias devido à neve. Mas reabriram hoje.
> 
> Lá no alto, a acumulação de neve deve ser considerável.
> 
> Imagens de hoje, da estância Vodafone:




AAAAHHHHH que sonho lindo *.* Quero tanto voltar à Estrelaaaaa!


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 03:30)

Por aqui chove de forma moderada e a temperatura é de 5,1ºC. O vento por agora é bastante fraco, até parecem mentira o que vem aí.

Mínima de 3,4ºC e máxima de 10,0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 07:46)

Por cá o vento está fraco, rajada ainda não passou dos 23.2km/h, a chuva segue moderada a forte, com acumulado de 26.2h desde as 00h.

Actuais 12.0ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (27 Fev 2010 às 07:54)

Bom dia.

Pela Guarda chuva forte, por vezes moderada. Já se sentem algumas rajadas de vento (nada que por cá não seja normal).

(de vez em quando existe algum enfraquecimento energético)


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 08:10)

A média do vento já chega aos 18.7km/h, com rajadas longuíssimas e de 33.9km/h, e que de minha casa bem audíveis, uma vez que tenho muito mato alto em volta.  

:S

edit(8:14h) temperatura em escalada e humidade em queda.

Actuais 13.0ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Fev 2010 às 08:41)

Bom dia!

Ora cá temos a chuva, e o vento que sopra moderado, por vezes forte com rajadas, mas até ver ainda nada de preocupante.
Vamos ver o evoluir da situação.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 08:50)

Por cá acalmou um pouco, vento fraco com rajadas na ordem dos 20km/h e médias de 4/5km/h, ainda assim, o movimento das nuvens é impressionante!!!

Movem-se de um lado ao outro do céu nuns 30s.


----------



## EGIT-ANA (27 Fev 2010 às 08:51)

Guarda:

Vento: Aumenta a intensidade; crescem as rajadas;
Chuva: Forte.

(Lamento não ter forma de medir )


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 09:11)

Chuva fraca mas com pingas bem grossas, acumulado de 28.2mm e vento a aumentar de novo de intensidade: médias que já chegam aos 20km/h e rajadas de 38km/h (primeiras acima dos 30km/h desde que tenha a estação).

Actuais 13.3ºC e 98%HR.


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2010 às 09:19)

Boas.

Por cá começou a chover com muita intensidade durante a noite e continua. Tenho já acumulados 35.4mm desde as 00:00.

O vento sopra fraco para já, ao contrário de quarta e quita feira que tivemos rajadas acima dos 90Km/h... Isto parece demasiado calmo em relação a vento...

A pressão atmosférica está em queda livre, 992hPa para já.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 09:38)

Fajão, Pampilhosa da Serra, vento médio de *99km/h*.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (27 Fev 2010 às 10:34)

Por Castro Daire, chuva forte e o vento esse não passa de umas rajadas moderadas, nada mais.
Pressão actual - 1000 hPa; 
Temp - 11,8ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2010 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Por aqui só agora começou o vento a fazer sentir-se, mas a chuva forte tem sido uma constante de toda a noite e manhã. 

11,0ºC neste momento com 5,2ºC de mínima.


----------



## CSOF (27 Fev 2010 às 10:56)

bom dia, chuva durante toda a madrugada, vento com 20km/h de média e 39.8 km/h de rajada, temp. minima de 6.8ºC e actual de 12.6ºC humidada de 86%


----------



## dahon (27 Fev 2010 às 11:03)

Boas!
 Neste momento por Viseu chove de forma torrencial acompanhado de vento forte.

Cumps.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2010 às 11:10)

Bom dia

Aqui por Bragança chove moderado/forte

A temperatura é de 10.2ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Fev 2010 às 11:17)

Por agora aqui reina a calma, o vento sopra fraco, nao chove e o sol até espreita.

É estranho, à hora do inicio do aviso vermelho e que isto está assim.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 11:33)

Por cá choveram mais 1.1mm no aguaceiro da última hora.

O Norte o céu está muito ameaçador, negro e com nuvens agrupadas em forma de raia e a Sul o sol quer espreitar.

Vento de volta com médias de 8/12km/h e rajada de 15/18km/h.

Actuais 13.6ºC, 96%HR e 989hPa.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Fev 2010 às 12:27)

Por aqui o vento regressou em força, acompanhado de chuva.


----------



## carollinalmeida (27 Fev 2010 às 12:47)

O vento aumentou, e muito, a sua intensidade nos últimos quinze minutos


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 12:50)

Em relação ao vento por aqui nada de anormal, mas quanto à chuva tem caído bastante, vou com 44,3 mm e aproximo-me do meu recorde histórico que é de 66,1 mm a 24/11/2006. Mas neste momento chove fraco com temperatura de 10,6ºC e pressão de 990 hPa. A rajada máxima até ao momento é de 24 km/h...


----------



## CSOF (27 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

por aqui vento aumenta de intensidade, na ordem 37 km/h, com rajadas de 55km/h, temperatura tb a subir 13.1ºC, a pressão ainda continua em queda, 986.6 hpa


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 12:56)

Fil, o vento forte aí há-se chegar pelas 14h...

Por cá vento forte, mesmo forte, já tirei o pluviómetro, tive medo e reforcei a segurança da haste do anemómetro.
Chuva fraca, acumulado de 25.5mm, média de vento de 17.6km/h e rajada de 41.3km/h.

Actuais 15.3ºC e 76%HR.


----------



## carollinalmeida (27 Fev 2010 às 13:02)

Autêntico vendaval lá fora e..acabou de falhar a luz..fantástico.


----------



## PauloSR (27 Fev 2010 às 13:08)

carollinalmeida disse:


> Autêntico vendaval lá fora e..acabou de falhar a luz..fantástico.



Cara Carolina, explica o que se passa!  Muita chuva e muito vento?


----------



## carollinalmeida (27 Fev 2010 às 13:20)

ThaZouk disse:


> Cara Carolina, explica o que se passa!  Muita chuva e muito vento?



Muito vento, sim, que agora acalmou, mas sem precipitação  Electricidade voltou entretanto.


----------



## tclor (27 Fev 2010 às 13:22)

Em Loriga o vento continua moderado a forte. A rajada máxima registada até agora foi de 87 km/h. Quanto à chuva registaram-se já 36,6 mm. Pressão nos 984hPa.


----------



## lightning bolt (27 Fev 2010 às 14:52)

Boas 
Por Aqui está mais ou menos como em Loriga rajadas fortes de vez em quando,
sigo com 15,3º 985 de pressão, quanto á precipitação e ao vento os dados da minha estação não são muito de fiar(devido ao local onde as tenho instaladas)
10mm ????
rajada mais forte 45km/h o que me parece deveras pouco visto já ter caido umas chapas de zinco aqui da obra ao lado.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 15:31)

Por cá está um vendaval que não se aguenta.Fui dar uma volta de bicicleta, mal o vento acalmou e veio de repente uma rajada que me tombou, e que tombo...

Chego a casa e tenho uma rajada máxima de 43km/h, acho pouco, mas está num local um pouco protegido do vento de SW pelos pinheiros...


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 15:44)

Pedro disse:


> Fui dar uma volta de bicicleta, mal o vento acalmou e veio de repente uma rajada que me tombou, e que tombo...



Aqui a alertarmos as pessoas para terem cuidado e vais andar de bike. Um bocado parvo né  podias ter aleijado


----------



## lightning bolt (27 Fev 2010 às 15:50)

a pressão desceu mais um pouco estando agora nos 983 e a temperatura subiu
16.5º


----------



## carollinalmeida (27 Fev 2010 às 15:59)

Podia apostar que as últimas rajadas ultrapassaram os 100km/h


----------



## dahon (27 Fev 2010 às 16:04)

carollinalmeida disse:


> Podia apostar que as últimas rajadas ultrapassaram os 100km/h




Acredito plenamente pois neste momento estou sem electricidade, e os barulhos que se ouvem não são nada agradáveis.


----------



## jPdF (27 Fev 2010 às 16:07)

Por Viseu, está do piorio!
Rajadas que empiricamente passam os 100/120 km/h.
Já há casas sem antenas, e taipais de metal que estavam a isolar o espaço de uma obra já partiram e passeia-se agora pela circunvalação. Atenção ao troço entre o McDonalds e a Rotunda do Montebelo.


----------



## dahon (27 Fev 2010 às 16:18)

Neste momento a situação encontra-se muito perigosa pois há linhas de media tensão no chão devido a queda de pinheiros antenas na estrada acho que nunca tinha visto nada assim na minha vida.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 16:19)

Façam vídeos do vento!

Por aqui recomeçou há pouco a chover e já voltou a parar, as nuvens passam a grande velocidade. O vento continua fraco para o esperado.


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2010 às 16:23)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui a alertarmos as pessoas para terem cuidado e vais andar de bike. Um bocado parvo né  podias ter aleijado



Pois sem dúvida e infelizmente esta aqui um exemplo neste caso jogar futebol 

http://jn.sapo.pt/paginainicial/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2010 às 16:32)

Boas tardes !

Por aqui o ambiente na rua têm estado forte e feio ,desde as 14h30m,vento muito forte e constante,que atá faz abanar a barraca .
A chuva mais forte foi pela noite e madrugada com algum vento,neste momento não chove,o vento continua feroz .


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (27 Fev 2010 às 16:39)

Por aqui, depois de uma manhã relativamente calma, só com alguma chuva a partir das 14h\15h o cenário mudou drásticamente.
Bastante vento, com uma velocidade média que já ultrapassou os 30 km\h e rajadas que rossaram os 100 km\h.
Neste momento, na região não há energia, e as árvores, postes e todo o tipo de materiais caídos são imensos.
E parece que vai continuar por umas largas horas...


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2010 às 16:49)

Estou ao telefone com a minha Mãe e ela diz-me que as coisas estão difíceis em Lamego e que já estão sem energia há muito tempo...


----------



## Profetaa (27 Fev 2010 às 17:03)

Por cá esta a melhorar....
Não há energia(o que me vale é o gerador) arvores caidas por toda a parte ,os bombeiros nao teem maos a medir, alguns telhados com falta de telhas e ate montras que se partiram com o vento....Parecia o "fim do mundo"
não consegui registar as rajadas mais fortes ,devido á falha de electricidade,mas ainda deu uma de 97 km/h...o pluviometro e o anemometro abanavam por todo o lado pelo que os registos de precipitação nao sao fiaveis....
a temperatura começa a descer, assim como a velocidade do vento e a pressao a subir....


www.meteofebres.blogspot.com


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2010 às 17:11)

Vento muito forte agora!


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Fev 2010 às 17:19)

Boas Tardes!

O pico do vento registou-se por volta das 15h, com rajadas muito fortes.

Por agora cai um aguaceiro acompanhado de vento moderado a forte.

A temperatura está em descida, está nos *9.7ºC*, mínima do dia até agora.


----------



## lightning bolt (27 Fev 2010 às 17:20)

incrivel em 1h a temperatura desceu 5º
sigo com 11 991 de pressão


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2010 às 17:39)

O vento está a chegar também a Bragança, neste momento já está moderado com fortes e prolongadas rajadas

Temperatura amena de 13ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2010 às 17:45)

MSantos disse:


> O vento está a chegar também a Bragança, neste momento já está moderado com fortes e prolongadas rajadas
> 
> Temperatura amena de 13ºC



Afinal o vento fortaleceu-se bastante nos ultimos minutos já voou uma pressiana do predio do outro lado da rua e o contentor do lixo atravessou a estrada e foi bater com estrondo de encontro a um carro

Isto está a ficar um pouco descontrolado


----------



## Múceres (27 Fev 2010 às 18:11)

Boa tarde a todos!

Esta é a minha primeira contribuição, para este magnifico fórum, apesar de seguir atentamente o mesmo já alguns anos!
Vejo que cada vez somos mais e mais, a partihar este mesmo gosto que é a meteorologia.
Por aqui a tarde, foi marcada pelo vento soprando forte com algumas rajadas, verificando-se a queda de algumas árvores, mas estando agora a soprar com menos intensidade, aguaceiros por vezes com alguma intensidade.
Ainda não posso disponibilizar dados de temperatura,visto que ainda estou para adquirir uma estação!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2010 às 18:16)

O vento ainda continua forte,a temperatura vai descendo bem,apesar de ter tido a temperatura mais alta deste ano,não chove,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2010 às 18:20)

Bem eu de minha casa vi cair de seguida três árvores que estão no Campus do IPB...foram umas rajadas tão fortes e tão aterradoras que fui logo comer uma sandes de chouriço e beber um copito de tinto para me acalmar!


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (27 Fev 2010 às 18:29)

Finalmente tudo muito mais calmo na última meia hora.
Já ha electricidade mas os estragos aqui na zona são alguns... Há varios jipes dos bombeiros e da Camara Municipal a passar.


----------



## Múceres (27 Fev 2010 às 18:33)

Chove agora com bastante intensidade, mas o vento por agora sopra fraco. Parece que após a passagem desta depressão, iremos ter o regresso do frio secalhar o último deste grandioso inverno, em que vi a minha terra pintada pelo magnifico elemento branco por duas vezes, coisa que já não via a muitos anos!


----------



## Serrano (27 Fev 2010 às 18:34)

Continua o vento forte, mas agora sem chuva, registando-se uma temperatura de 8.5 graus, após uma descida de 4 graus em pouco mais de uma hora.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2010 às 18:47)

O vento aqui continua bem forte e com rajadas muito fortes mesmo

Parece que o pior já passou a pressão da minha estação já está em subida


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2010 às 18:53)

Boas.

Por aqui já são duas horas de ventos muito fortes (desde as 16:45), bastante assustador até. Velocidade do vento sustentada de 70km/h baixando por vezes até 60km/h.

Estamos a ter muitas e constantes rajadas acima dos 100Km/h, com a rajada máxima a atingir os *116Km/h*!

Tenho o alarme da estação para disparar aos 100Km/h e tem disparado constantemente.

A temperatura está nos 7.3ºC, com a pressão a subir rapidamente, estando agora nos 986hPa.


Fiquem bem.


----------



## jpaulov (27 Fev 2010 às 19:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem eu de minha casa vi cair de seguida três árvores que estão no Campus do IPB...foram umas rajadas tão fortes e tão aterradoras que fui logo comer uma sandes de chouriço e beber um copito de tinto para me acalmar!



pela saúde da pipa e do que resta do fumeiro, é melhor que o vento abrande!!...


----------



## Mago (27 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

Vento forte e Chuva

Rajada máxima de vento. 85km/h pelas 17h00


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 20:12)

Não acredito muito nos dados de vento, rajada máxima de 43.2km/h.

Entre as 3:39 e as 7:25h estive sem luz, e a temperatura entre as 15 e as 16 caiu dos 16.7 aos 9.9ºC.

DE relatar que na última hora a pressão saiu da casa dos 980 e já está a 999hPa.
Actuais 7.2ºC e 93%HR.


----------



## godzila (27 Fev 2010 às 20:18)

boas, estive até agora sem energia, agora á pouco vi no tvi 24 o director da protecção civil a dizer que aqui em Pampilhosa da serra se registou uma das maiores rajadas com 147Kh  isto de facto meteu medo mas nunca julguei que o vento tinha sido tanto.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 20:19)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui a alertarmos as pessoas para terem cuidado e vais andar de bike. Um bocado parvo né  podias ter aleijado



Tinha a bike estacionada à chuva, em casa da minha avó, vi uma aberta,vento fraco e temperatura agradável e aproveitei.
Ao chegar a casa é que começou...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2010 às 21:06)

Por aqui o vento ainda continua forte,céu muito nublado,com 8.3ºC

Máxima de hoje 17.8ºC.


----------



## carollinalmeida (27 Fev 2010 às 21:13)

Finalmente, electricidade!  Estava a ver que já não era hoje...por aqui a situação acalmou..chuva e vento fraco


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

carollinalmeida disse:


> Finalmente, electricidade!  Estava a ver que já não era hoje...por aqui a situação acalmou..chuva e vento fraco



De onde é concrectamente?

Actuais 6.6ºC e 96%HR.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2010 às 21:19)

Pedro disse:


> Não acredito muito nos dados de vento, rajada máxima de 43.2km/h.



Pelas fotos que mostraste da instalação, acho que nem o menino Jesus acredita 

Isso são modos de instalar anemometros? Vai lá por aquilo no telhado


----------



## carollinalmeida (27 Fev 2010 às 21:20)

Pedro disse:


> De onde é concrectamente?
> 
> Actuais 6.6ºC e 96%HR.



Viseu, freguesia do Campo


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Fev 2010 às 21:24)

carollinalmeida disse:


> Viseu, freguesia do Campo



Aqui na cidade não chegámos a ficar sem luz, felizmente.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2010 às 21:28)

carollinalmeida disse:


> Viseu, freguesia do Campo



Perto da estação do IM...


----------



## carollinalmeida (27 Fev 2010 às 21:34)

Pedro disse:


> Perto da estação do IM...




Sim, relativamente perto..um pouco mais a sul no meu caso


----------



## Gongas (27 Fev 2010 às 23:22)

alguem sabe como ta a situação das estradas de acesso a Serra da Estrela?
pelo site da turistrela parece que estão encerradas, mas no site das estradas de Portugal não há referência.


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2010 às 23:27)

Gongas disse:


> alguem sabe como ta a situação das estradas de acesso a Serra da Estrela?
> pelo site da turistrela parece que estão encerradas, mas no site das estradas de Portugal não há referência.



Na página da Protecção civil diz o seguinte:



> Estrada cortada : EN 338 Piornos/Manteigas, devido à possibilidade de queda de pedras. Estrada cortada devido a queda de neve : EN338-1 Cruzamento Torre/Torre; EN 338 Piornos/Torre; EN 338 Lagoa Comprida/ Torre
> 
> Ocorrências



Na última hora: 0,3ºC nas Penhas Douradas e 3,8mm acumulados.

Aos 1270m, já há alguma neve acumulada na estrada.


----------



## Gongas (27 Fev 2010 às 23:31)

AnDré disse:


> Na página da Protecção civil diz o seguinte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ok, obrigado pela info, talvez não seja boa ideia ir amanhã a serra!


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2010 às 23:46)

*Resumo do dia:*

Muita chuva entre as 03h00 e as 13h00 

Muito vento a partir das 15h00








z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2010 às 23:49)

Neste momento tudo mais calmo,vão caindo uns chuviscos,com 7.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2010 às 23:53)

Por aqui foi um dia de extremos. O mais chuvoso, ventoso e com a temperatura máxima mais alta neste ano.

Extremos de hoje:

5,2ºC / 14,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Fev 2010 às 00:03)

pedroesteves disse:


> Finalmente tudo muito mais calmo na última meia hora.
> Já ha electricidade mas os estragos aqui na zona são alguns... Há varios jipes dos bombeiros e da Camara Municipal a passar.





ferreira5 disse:


> Estou ao telefone com a minha Mãe e ela diz-me que as coisas estão difíceis em Lamego e que já estão sem energia há muito tempo...



Há aldeias nas serras de Montemuro que continuam sem energia eléctrica.
A terra dos meus pais (Várzea da Serra - Tarouca), continua a esta hora sem luz.


Este vento não é bom nem para os moinhos eólicos, que são obrigados a parar devido às rajadas muito fortes.

Diagrama de produção eólica de hoje:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2010 às 10:57)

Bons dias 

Hoje o dia já apareceu de cara lavada .

Muitas nuvens soltas,com o sol aquecer o ambiente,vento fraco,com 11.5ºC.

Vamos esperar o que nos reserva para a tarde,será?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2010 às 11:35)

Neste momento o céu já vai ficando mais carregado de nuvens,o sol já se escondeu ,com 11.1ºC.

Toca de ir para o quintal apanhar as laranjas e folhas do vendaval de ontem,antes que começe a .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2010 às 12:52)

O vento fez-me o favor de juntar as folhas todas nos cantos do quintal ,foi só meter para dentro do balde.

Por aqui já pinga,o vento já moderado,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2010 às 12:59)

Nevava com alguma intensidade esta manhã na Serra da Nogueira.










[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/lcK5WszEbO6CsVndTd72"]Neve - Nogueira 28 de Fevereiro 2010 - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## rozzo (28 Fev 2010 às 13:02)

Grandes flocos! 

A que altura nevava/acumulava?


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2010 às 13:11)

rozzo disse:


> Grandes flocos!
> 
> A que altura nevava/acumulava?



Acumulava acima dos 1200m, mas estava a nevar a cotas mais baixas. Cheguei a ver cair sleet a uns 850/900m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2010 às 15:00)

Por aqui já chove com alguma intensidade juntamente com o vento ,está ficar muito escuro,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2010 às 15:09)

Dan disse:


> Nevava com alguma intensidade esta manhã na Serra da Nogueira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bom !!


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2010 às 15:59)

Bons registos, Dan.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Fev 2010 às 16:43)

Boas Tardes! 

Por aqui mais um dia cinzento, para não variar, mas ainda nada de muito significativo, apesar de já chover, mas é de forma fraca, com o vento em geral fraco. Vamos ver se isto anima.


----------



## Dan (28 Fev 2010 às 17:55)

Chuva e 6,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

3,9ºC / 9,2ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Fev 2010 às 18:10)

A estação do Spiritmind (www.meteocovilha.com) assinalava, às 18h, queda de _sleet_, com 5,4ºC.


----------



## ACalado (28 Fev 2010 às 19:13)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> A estação do Spiritmind (www.meteocovilha.com) assinalava, às 18h, queda de _sleet_, com 5,4ºC.



Confirmo está a cair agua neve com 4ºc o que é estranho  só se for do forte aguaceiro que agora esta a cair.

edit: passou a chuva a cota deve andar na ordem dos 1000m


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2010 às 19:19)

Tarde chuvosa aqui por Bragança

Por aqui e temperatura ronda os 5ºC


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2010 às 19:20)

MSantos disse:


> Tarde chuvosa aqui por Bragança
> 
> Por aqui e temperatura ronda os 5ºC



   Faz muito bem aos castanheiros.


----------



## Serrano (28 Fev 2010 às 19:22)

Forte aguaceiro com uma temperatura de 4.5 graus, por isso, a neve não deve andar muito longe...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2010 às 19:23)

Boas noites !

A tarde e principio de noite têm sido de aguaceiros por vezes moderados,vento fraco,com 7.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 4.6ºC / 12.3ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Fev 2010 às 19:27)

spiritmind disse:


> Confirmo está a cair agua neve com 4ºc o que é estranho  só se for do forte aguaceiro que agora esta a cair.
> 
> edit: passou a chuva a cota deve andar na ordem dos 1000m



Na Guarda e em Montalegre já deve "cheirar" a neve! Alguém ligado desses lados?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2010 às 20:09)

Aguaceiros,com 6.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Fev 2010 às 20:39)

Por cá choveu moderado a tarde toda, com subida gradual da pressão, essa que se encontra estacionária aos 1007hPa, vento fraco a moderado e descida da temperatura.

Neste momento vento fraco, média de 1.4km/h e rajada de 7.9km/h.

Actuais 6.8ºC e 97%HR.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2010 às 22:04)

Fui ao Santuário da Srª da Serra na Serra de Nogueira e nevava bem...caía agua-neve a partir dos 1000m e na alto estavam cerca de -0.5º.


----------



## Fil (28 Fev 2010 às 22:28)

Raio do pluviómetro tinha de deixar de funcionar durante um dia de chuva. 

Neste momento chove de forma moderada e a temperatura é de 4,7ºC. Mínima de 3,3ºC e máxima de 9,5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Dan disse:


> Nevava com alguma intensidade esta manhã na Serra da Nogueira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sempre em cima do acontecimento!


Belas imagens...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Fev 2010 às 22:47)

Dan disse:


> Nevava com alguma intensidade esta manhã na Serra da Nogueira.



Um excelente apanhado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

Por aqui já deixou de  há minutos,muitas nuvens a deixar ver a lua,vento fraco,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (1 Mar 2010 às 00:17)

boas
amanhã de manha vou até á torre
mas parece-me que a estrada está fechada
alguem me pode confirmar 
agradecia
thanks


----------



## ACalado (1 Mar 2010 às 01:04)

GARFEL disse:


> boas
> amanhã de manha vou até á torre
> mas parece-me que a estrada está fechada
> alguem me pode confirmar
> ...



Sim de facto as estradas ainda se encontram encerradas para a torre podes consultar aqui http://www.estradas.pt/

neste momento 4.8ºc


----------



## joao paulo (6 Mar 2010 às 12:56)

Z13 disse:


> Nogueira tem demasiada vegetação... quase nem dá para andar de trenó!
> 
> Montesinho tem mais perfil para possuir pistas de ski. Tem maior altitude (1470 mts), está encostadinha à Sanábria, pelo que recebe muito mais precipitação nas entradas de norte, e é muito mais careca!
> 
> ...



Perdoem-me, mas fico um pouco cansado de ler tantas considerações "absurdas" .

"BARBIER (1984 ) Salienta a necessidade de existência de um período médio de 120 dias de neve para que uma estância de esqui se torne rentável"

"o limite mínimo para a prática do esqui, segundo BARBIER (1984) é de 30 a 40 cm de espessura de neve no solo"

http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1992-5354/5354_11.pdf


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mar 2010 às 13:41)

Por cá céu nublado e vento fraco do quadrante Nordeste.

Actuais 11.0ºC e 70%HR.( o sol interfere um pouco)


----------

